# Two word game



## cowseatmaize (Mar 27, 2012)

I have to resign. I tried to clean just what I had removed to the recycle bin to create more server space and inadvertently deleted the entire "Two Word Game". I'm not sure how but I must have, my apologies to all.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2012)

all forgiven!







 The last thing we need is your resignation, Eric! As my friend Rick might say, "Chit happens..." 

 It was only 2 words. I didn't even know we had a recycle bin, or I woulda put some glass in it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks surf, this is a lot of power to wield when you don't know how to swing a sword. I wish it was more that trial and error, I never did get the instruction book or even a "getting started" guide. Do you want to start it over?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2012)

over under


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2012)

underworld tunnels




From.


----------



## carobran (Mar 27, 2012)

Tunnels dangerous


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2012)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 27, 2012)

OMG!!  alll of it is gone??? That's just not good. It feels like half of my life has just vanished ! I looked foreword to looking back on peoples words of wisdom. It just wont be the same. How many pages was that? wow it just will take time to get that real feel of the 2 word again.Man I need a Xanax. But-----------Chit Happens[] 



 Curve ball


----------



## Dugout (Mar 27, 2012)

ball room


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I have to resign. I tried to clean just what I had removed to the recycle bin to create more server space and inadvertently deleted the entire "Two Word Game". I'm not sure how but I must have, my apologies to all.Â


 It's a Dopey Game that is never played by the rules, don't worry about it...


----------



## Dugout (Mar 27, 2012)

it is


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2012)

is Dopey







 but I like it. [8D]


----------



## carobran (Mar 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> I have to resign. I tried to clean just what I had removed to the recycle bin to create more server space and inadvertently deleted the entire "Two Word Game". I'm not sure how but I must have, my apologies to all.


 OHHHHHH THE HUMANITY!!!!^^^^[&o].............    Dopey people


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 28, 2012)

power outage


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Its a dopey game but take it away and you will have a few people jumping off bridges. And I always play by the rules.


 Notification Smiley Face


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2012)

face planter




From.


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I want to jump off the same bridge because *YOU KEEP PLAYING IT WRONG*, it's the TWO WORD GAME, not 3.....[8D]


 Planter Peanuts!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2012)

Peanuts' pumpkin


----------



## carobran (Mar 28, 2012)

Pumkin carved


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I was being sarcastic numbnutzzz


 Carved Fish <---------2 words?

 hit the bridge any time BRO


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W I was being sarcastic numbnutzzz


 Shouldn't Numbnutzzzzz be Two Words....LOL[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2012)

Numbnuts Incorporated


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 28, 2012)

incorporated  Dope


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2012)

Dope bottle




From.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 29, 2012)

bottle nuts


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2012)

nutsie cuckoo


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 29, 2012)

cuckoo clock


----------



## digdug (Mar 29, 2012)

clock parts


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2012)

part cabbage


----------



## carobran (Mar 29, 2012)

Cabbage patch


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2012)

patchwork alphabet


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 29, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2012)

soup spoon




From.


----------



## carobran (Mar 29, 2012)

Spoon feed


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2012)

feed Yogi


----------



## Dugout (Mar 29, 2012)

Yogi Bear


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2012)

Beardo hat


----------



## Dugout (Mar 29, 2012)

HAT TRICK


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2012)

Trick knee.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 30, 2012)

knee bends


----------



## carobran (Mar 30, 2012)

Bends down


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 30, 2012)

trick question


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 30, 2012)

Question? Duh


----------



## Dugout (Mar 30, 2012)

duh end


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 30, 2012)

end credit


----------



## Dugout (Mar 30, 2012)

credit acquired


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 30, 2012)

acquired taste


----------



## Dugout (Mar 30, 2012)

taste buds


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 30, 2012)

Bud's Gun


----------



## Dugout (Mar 30, 2012)

gun show


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 30, 2012)

showy stopper


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 30, 2012)

Stopper knot.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 30, 2012)

knot head


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 30, 2012)

head strong


----------



## Dugout (Mar 30, 2012)

strong arm


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 30, 2012)

arm wrestling




From.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 30, 2012)

wrestling champ


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 30, 2012)

Champ's Cola


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2012)

Cola, Nikita?





From.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 31, 2012)

ta ta


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2012)

tarantula whiskers


----------



## Dugout (Mar 31, 2012)

whiskers waxed


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2012)

waxed eyebrows


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2012)

Eyebrow windows.....


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2012)

windows furnished


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2012)

furnished  Fire!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2012)

_Firehouse Boogie_


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 31, 2012)

boogie woogie


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2012)

Woogie Nights


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2012)

Night soil..


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2012)

soil layers


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 1, 2012)

layers MINE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 1, 2012)

mine field.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2012)

Fields riding


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 1, 2012)

Riding bareback.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2012)

bareback jousting


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 1, 2012)

Jousting hurts! []


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2012)

Hurts live


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 1, 2012)

Live wires


----------



## Dugout (Apr 1, 2012)

wires crossed


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## carobran (Apr 1, 2012)

Swords sharpened


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 1, 2012)

sharpened Switch


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2012)

switchback mountain


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 1, 2012)

Mountain bareback[:'(]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2012)

bareback eight


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2012)

8 pack


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2012)

Packard Super


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2012)

super man


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 2, 2012)

man cave


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2012)

cave suit


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2012)

suit skimpy


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2012)

skimpy Ren


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2012)

wren chattering


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2012)

chattering teeth


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2012)

teeth pearly


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pearly fur


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2012)

Pearly Royalty


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2012)

royalty fur


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2012)

Furby legion


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 3, 2012)

[] furby legions RUN!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 3, 2012)

runic script


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 3, 2012)

script Hutch


----------



## Stardust (Apr 3, 2012)

HUTCH POST


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 3, 2012)

post horn


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2012)

Horn Legend


----------



## carobran (Apr 4, 2012)

Legend lives


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2012)

livestock brand


----------



## carobran (Apr 4, 2012)

Brand cattle


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 4, 2012)

brand cattle clearly


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## carobran (Apr 4, 2012)

Canadian border


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 4, 2012)

border  lin-----e


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2012)

line dancing


----------



## carobran (Apr 4, 2012)

Dancing away


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2012)

away days


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 5, 2012)

Days passed...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2012)

passed gas


----------



## carobran (Apr 5, 2012)

Gas leak


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2012)

leaky canoe


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 5, 2012)

[] canoe sank!


----------



## carobran (Apr 5, 2012)

Sank dramatically


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2012)

dramatically  Sick


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2012)

sick television






 after American Fake Diggers...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2012)

Television Delight


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2012)

Delightful Kitchen






 and a Kovacs Baseball Game


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2012)

Kitchen Marilyn


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2012)

kitchen kiladigalu

 come on surf u have to wait. Hold your pantz on.If you post it we will come


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2012)

kiladigalu soundtrack





From.


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

Soundtrack pathetic


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 6, 2012)

[]pathetic digging show!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

Show Boat


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

Boat salvaged


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

salvaged bowling




From.


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

Bowling alley


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

Alley Oop


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

Oopsy daisy


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

Daisy Bond


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

Bond,James


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

James & Flames





From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2012)

Flame Mail


 Better known as "Hot Mail"[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

mail model


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

model deportment


----------



## Dugout (Apr 7, 2012)

deportment questionable


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 7, 2012)

questionable permission...[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 7, 2012)

permission denied


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 7, 2012)

Denied parole


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2012)

parolee rehabilitated


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2012)

rehabilitated hair


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 7, 2012)

Hair Covered


----------



## Dugout (Apr 7, 2012)

covered baby


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 8, 2012)

BABY PUCE


----------



## Dugout (Apr 8, 2012)

puce dug


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 8, 2012)

dug out.[]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 8, 2012)

out house


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 8, 2012)

house rules


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 8, 2012)

rules flaunted


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2012)

flaunted  Sickness


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2012)

sickness returned


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2012)

returned Elvis


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2012)

Elvis pelvis


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2012)

Pelvis Humongous


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2012)

Humongous fungus


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2012)

fungus delectable


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 11, 2012)

delectable pickle


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 11, 2012)

Pickled Lamb




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 11, 2012)

Lamb Chop


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 11, 2012)

Lamb Chops


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 11, 2012)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 11, 2012)

Chopped Chops




 Cesar Huesca


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 12, 2012)

chopsuey ahoy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 12, 2012)

Ahoy there!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 12, 2012)

there tuffet


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 13, 2012)

tuffet muffet


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2012)

Muffet Miss


----------



## stephengray (Apr 13, 2012)

miss you


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2012)

you Holder


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2012)

Holder Folder


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2012)

Folder Gluer


----------



## Dugout (Apr 13, 2012)

gluer Elmers


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2012)

Elmer's Cement


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2012)

CEMENT SHOES!


----------



## Dugout (Apr 13, 2012)

shoes polished


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2012)

polished off


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2012)

OFF WALL!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2012)

OFF WALL!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2012)

walled out


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2012)

outa order


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2012)

order more


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 15, 2012)

More Marbles?




From.


----------



## glass man (Apr 16, 2012)

MARBLES LOST!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 16, 2012)

Lost found


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 16, 2012)

found Bison




From.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 16, 2012)

Bison, South Dakota


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 17, 2012)

Dakota Hutch




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2012)

Hutch Brown


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 17, 2012)

brown betty


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 17, 2012)

Rubble land


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 17, 2012)

land-O- lakes


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2012)

Lakes Ricki


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 17, 2012)

Ricki changed


----------



## Dugout (Apr 18, 2012)

changed world


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2012)

World Beat


----------



## Dugout (Apr 18, 2012)

beat sheep


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2012)

sheep Shemp






 Hey Renee,

 Is it lambsy divey?


----------



## Dugout (Apr 18, 2012)

hemp rope


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Apr 18, 2012)

doggies rawhide


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2012)

Rawhide cast


----------



## Dugout (Apr 18, 2012)

cast line     (here fishy)


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2012)

line dance


----------



## Dugout (Apr 18, 2012)

dance DJ


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2012)

Django's fretwork


----------



## Dugout (Apr 18, 2012)

fretwork perfected


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2012)

Perfected Graphophone




From Quite a Collection.


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 19, 2012)

graphophone awareness


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 19, 2012)

Awareness raised.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2012)

raised cane


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 19, 2012)

cane sugar


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2012)

sugar skulls


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2012)

Skull Job


----------



## Dugout (Apr 19, 2012)

job application


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2012)

application dating


----------



## Dugout (Apr 19, 2012)

Dating Game


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2012)

game time


----------



## Dugout (Apr 19, 2012)

time passes


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2012)

passes snowbound


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2012)

Snowbound Yellow


----------



## Dugout (Apr 19, 2012)

yellow rose


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2012)

Rose Sauce


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2012)

Saucier Americanus


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2012)

Americanus Unus


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 21, 2012)

UNUS 3


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Apr 21, 2012)

stooges heckled


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2012)

heckled president


----------



## Dugout (Apr 21, 2012)

president assassination


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2012)

assassination aftermath


----------



## Dugout (Apr 21, 2012)

aftermath recess []


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2012)

recess appointment


----------



## Dugout (Apr 21, 2012)

appointment rescheduled


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 21, 2012)

rescheduled  Freak


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2012)

rescheduled Chirgilchin


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2012)

Chirgilchin collectible


----------



## Dugout (Apr 22, 2012)

collectible Hummels


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2012)

Hummelstown Cavern


----------



## Dugout (Apr 22, 2012)

cavern stalactite


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2012)

stalactite forest


----------



## Dugout (Apr 22, 2012)

forest forestall


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2012)

Forrestal fire


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 22, 2012)

fire fight!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2012)

Fight Friday




From.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 23, 2012)

Friday 13th


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 23, 2012)

13th Maniac


----------



## Dugout (Apr 23, 2012)

maineiac resemblance


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 23, 2012)

resemblance strong...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2012)

strongest woman




From.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 24, 2012)

woman omnifarious


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2012)

omnifarious origami


----------



## Dugout (Apr 24, 2012)

origami oneness


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2012)

oneness, twoness


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 24, 2012)

Twoness  THREENESS[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2012)

THREENESS


----------



## Dugout (Apr 24, 2012)

fourness essential


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2012)

essentially offroad


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

offroad conditions


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2012)

conditions met


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

metamorphic rock


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2012)

rock art


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

art glass


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2012)

glass painting


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

painting Pointillist


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2012)

cross-stitch or crewel ?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

crewel Cruella


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2012)

Cruella watercolor


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

watercolor whistle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2012)

Cruella  World


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2012)

whistle worldly tune


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2012)

whistle Blower


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

tune Toonerville






 Stay tuned folks, has Renee entered the 3rd word world?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2012)

POO POO pie pie  dee dee doo doo    theres 2 word for ya


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2012)

I think you guys camp out on this 2 word game no chit. I take time to find a pic and BOOM BABY!!!  its another word already wow


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2012)

I feel like a robot saying only 2 words  hahahah   roll on that


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2012)

Bing bang BOOM Baby![:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2012)

Gather them words up


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> tune Toonerville
> 
> ...


 
 Well, what ever I've entered please let me out!

 Toonerville penciled


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2012)

( You guys should give me some slack. 
 My daughter and son-in-law are in town 
 trying to have their baby. And I haven't heard a
 "word" all day.)


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

penciled WORD! [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2012)

word printed


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 25, 2012)

printed material


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

printed image


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 25, 2012)

image maker


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

material Congo


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

maker's mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 25, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2012)

Twain photographed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2012)

twain brain


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

brain food


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2012)

food digested


----------



## glass man (Apr 26, 2012)

digested hamburger


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2012)

hamburger hullabaloo




From.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hullabaloo Diner


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2012)

Diner Doggie


----------



## Dugout (Apr 26, 2012)

doggie biscuit


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2012)

biscuit Uneeda


----------



## Dugout (Apr 26, 2012)

edacious flavor


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2012)

flavor flavorific


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 26, 2012)

flavorific taste


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2012)

taste critters


----------



## Dugout (Apr 26, 2012)

critter sitters


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2012)

Sitter Splitter


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2012)

Splitter pitcher


----------



## Dugout (Apr 26, 2012)

pitchers pour


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2012)

pouring rain


----------



## Dugout (Apr 26, 2012)

rain dance


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2012)

dance marathon


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 26, 2012)

Marathon man.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2012)

Manfred Mann


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2012)

Man Watcher


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 27, 2012)

Watcher wooden




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2012)

Wood Pecker[:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 27, 2012)

Peckerwood Hill






"Peckerwood Hill


 Excerpts from crime writer Ron Franscell:

 HUNTSVILLE, Texas -- A shroud of low, ashen mist swathes Peckerwood Hill on a corpse-cold day in Texas.

 No matter. Rev. Carroll Pickett knows the spot he seeks. The ground is spongy with night rain, sunken in some places where cheap pine-box coffins have rotted and collapsed, so he walks respectfully among the dead. A plastic grocery sack flutters in the highest branches of a yellow pine, a ghost guard keeping watch over nearly 3,000 dead, indigent criminals Texas has buried here for the past 160 years.

 The history of the American death penalty is written across the handmade concrete headstones on Peckerwood Hill, Texasâ€™ biggest and oldest prison cemetery. It is as much an artifact of capital punishment as â€œOld Sparky,â€ the Texas electric chair, now a museum piece.

 More condemned men - 180 - are buried here than 29 other states have executed in their entire history. Most share the ignominy of a nameless tombstone marked only with their inmate number, a death date and a simple â€œXâ€ â€¦ executed. ...

 The dead on Peckerwood Hill are past caring. This place smells and feels different from other graveyards. Itâ€™s dark and sour, as if bad men decay into bad earth. Not all were executed, but all were criminals doing time. The memories here arenâ€™t happy, and few mourners leave flowers, much less celebrate wasted lives. And Peckerwood Hill is little more than a 22-acre potterâ€™s field, since these dead prisoners had no money nor family willing to claim their corpses." From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 28, 2012)

Hill people.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 28, 2012)

people waiting


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 28, 2012)

waiting, hoping


----------



## Dugout (Apr 28, 2012)

hoping, longing


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 28, 2012)

longing look


----------



## Dugout (Apr 28, 2012)

look ahead


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 28, 2012)

ahead robot


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 28, 2012)

Robot I


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 28, 2012)

I Ireland


----------



## Dugout (Apr 28, 2012)

Ireland Cheer
 (Ireland is supposed to be the happiest country in the world)


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2012)

Cheerios & cheese


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2012)

cheese bottle




From.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 29, 2012)

bottle game


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2012)

game ball




From.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 29, 2012)

Baldwin's best


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2012)

bestest quote


----------



## Dugout (Apr 30, 2012)

quote "marks"


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2012)

marksman badges


----------



## Dugout (Apr 30, 2012)

badges lapel


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2012)

lapel boutonniere


----------



## Dugout (Apr 30, 2012)

boutonniere promenader


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2012)

Promanaders peruse


----------



## Dugout (Apr 30, 2012)

persue progress


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2012)

progress, NOT


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2012)

NOT kidding


----------



## Dugout (Apr 30, 2012)

kidding around


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Apr 30, 2012)

tuits death


----------



## surfaceone (May 1, 2012)

Death Valley


----------



## Dugout (May 1, 2012)

valley below


----------



## surfaceone (May 1, 2012)

below knee


----------



## Dugout (May 1, 2012)

knee socks


----------



## surfaceone (May 1, 2012)

Socks Rocks


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 1, 2012)

Rocks encountered.


----------



## surfaceone (May 2, 2012)

encountered turbulence


----------



## surfaceone (May 3, 2012)

Turbulence Reggae


----------



## surfaceone (May 3, 2012)

Reggae Crucial


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 3, 2012)

Crucial Tool


----------



## surfaceone (May 3, 2012)

Tool TV


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 3, 2012)

TV farce.


----------



## surfaceone (May 3, 2012)

Farce Penguins


----------



## Penn Digger (May 4, 2012)

Penguins flying


----------



## surfaceone (May 4, 2012)

flying cow


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 4, 2012)

Cow catcher


----------



## surfaceone (May 4, 2012)

[8D][8D] catcher down


----------



## Dugout (May 4, 2012)

down under


----------



## Dugout (May 5, 2012)

under control


----------



## Dugout (May 5, 2012)

control panel


----------



## surfaceone (May 5, 2012)

Panela sweetened




From.


----------



## Dugout (May 5, 2012)

sweetened condensed


----------



## surfaceone (May 5, 2012)

condensed & evaporated


----------



## Dugout (May 5, 2012)

evaporated milk


----------



## surfaceone (May 5, 2012)

milk run


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 5, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (May 6, 2012)

DMC De Lorean


----------



## surfaceone (May 6, 2012)

De Lorean future...




See story, Here.


----------



## Dugout (May 6, 2012)

future monster-in-law


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 6, 2012)

Law abiding.


----------



## Dugout (May 6, 2012)

abiding dog    (grrr)


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 6, 2012)

Dog days.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 6, 2012)

days numbered


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 6, 2012)

Days Over


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 6, 2012)

numbered Days!


----------



## Dugout (May 6, 2012)

days forgotten


----------



## surfaceone (May 6, 2012)

forgotten places


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 6, 2012)

Forgotten number.


----------



## Dugout (May 6, 2012)

places discovered


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 6, 2012)

Places discovered.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 6, 2012)

LoL,...[] Got me by a second...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 6, 2012)

Discovered privy.


----------



## Dugout (May 6, 2012)

privy mens


----------



## surfaceone (May 6, 2012)

men's view




From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 6, 2012)

View point.


----------



## surfaceone (May 6, 2012)

pointy boots




From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 6, 2012)

Boots Chemist.


----------



## surfaceone (May 7, 2012)

Chemist working.




From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 7, 2012)

Working hard.


----------



## surfaceone (May 7, 2012)

hard hat


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 7, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (May 7, 2012)

off kilter


----------



## surfaceone (May 7, 2012)

kilter armadillo


----------



## Dugout (May 7, 2012)

armadillo soccer


----------



## surfaceone (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (May 7, 2012)

bopper topper


----------



## surfaceone (May 7, 2012)

Topper Trip


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 7, 2012)

Boots Knockin


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 7, 2012)

trip  Over


----------



## surfaceone (May 7, 2012)

overbaked beans


----------



## Dugout (May 7, 2012)

bean stalk


----------



## surfaceone (May 8, 2012)

Stalker Kolchak


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 8, 2012)

Kolchak attack.


----------



## Penn Digger (May 8, 2012)

Attack Slease!


----------



## Dugout (May 8, 2012)

slease bag


----------



## surfaceone (May 8, 2012)

bagpipe playing


----------



## Dugout (May 8, 2012)

playing music


----------



## glass man (May 8, 2012)

music lessons


----------



## Dugout (May 8, 2012)

lessons completed


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 8, 2012)

Completed task.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2012)

Task Wood


----------



## surfaceone (May 8, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (May 9, 2012)

woodpecker buffet


----------



## mr.fred (May 9, 2012)

Buffett,  Jimmy


----------



## surfaceone (May 9, 2012)

Jimmy Cliff


----------



## mr.fred (May 9, 2012)

cliff hangar


----------



## surfaceone (May 9, 2012)

hangar blimp


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2012)

Blimp O Lard


----------



## surfaceone (May 9, 2012)

lard sausages


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 9, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2012)

McMuffin MacGuffin


----------



## Penn Digger (May 10, 2012)

Macguffin's curse


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2012)

curses foiled


----------



## glass man (May 10, 2012)

foiled plans


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> lard sausages


 

 Hahaha I don't know why that made me LOL but it did


 Planed  Hit


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2012)

Hit Parade






 Kudos on your pherocious photoshoping of Mr. Buttasworth!


----------



## Dugout (May 10, 2012)

parade floats


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2012)

floats frappes


----------



## Dugout (May 10, 2012)

frappes delicious


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2012)

delicious Dobosh


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2012)

Parade Last


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2012)

Dobosh  Dead

 yep that was his name[]


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2012)

Dead Duck




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2012)

Duck Dead


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2012)

Dead Heads


----------



## Dugout (May 11, 2012)

heads turned


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2012)

Head FAT


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2012)

Turned Fat head freak of nature


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (May 11, 2012)

nature call


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2012)

calling cops


----------



## Dugout (May 11, 2012)

cops robbers


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2012)

Robbers Roost


----------



## Dugout (May 11, 2012)

rooster crowing


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2012)

Crow King


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 11, 2012)

King crow.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2012)

Crow face


----------



## Dugout (May 11, 2012)

face paint


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2012)

paint numbers


----------



## Dugout (May 11, 2012)

numbers game


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2012)

game time


----------



## Dugout (May 11, 2012)

time piece


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2012)

pieces eight


----------



## Dugout (May 11, 2012)

8:04


----------



## Conch times (May 11, 2012)

One eight


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2012)

Eight Ball


----------



## Penn Digger (May 12, 2012)

ball buster


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2012)

Buster Ground


----------



## Dugout (May 12, 2012)

ground hog


----------



## mr.fred (May 12, 2012)

hog pen


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 12, 2012)

Pen pal.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> ground hog


 

 Whataya sayin ??[]


 Pal o mine


----------



## Dugout (May 12, 2012)

mine explosion


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2012)

explosion proof


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2012)

proof read


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 13, 2012)

Read ( a good) book. []


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2012)

book binding


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 13, 2012)

Binding contract.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2012)

contract signed


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

Change order.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2012)

order perfect


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2012)

Perfecto Cigar


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2012)

cigar song
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoBmCl-q_54


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2012)

song book


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2012)

book report


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2012)

report eaten


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2012)

eaten relished


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2012)

relished artifact


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2012)

artifacts Titanic




From.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2012)

Titanic sunk


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2012)

sunken ship


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

Floating boat


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2012)

Boater Hat


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

Sea legs


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2012)

hat trick


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2012)

trick shot


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 14, 2012)

Shot gun.


----------



## surfaceone (May 14, 2012)

gun candy


----------



## Dugout (May 14, 2012)

candy Snickers


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2012)

snickers muffled


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2012)

muffled snores




From.


----------



## Dugout (May 15, 2012)

snores nightly


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2012)

nightly news?


----------



## Dugout (May 15, 2012)

news ... bad


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2012)

*Bad* hair


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 15, 2012)

Hair GROSS !


----------



## Dugout (May 15, 2012)

gross weight


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2012)

Weight man


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 15, 2012)

MAN DESTROYS


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2012)

Destroys Germs


----------



## Dugout (May 15, 2012)

germs shared


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2012)

shared memories


----------



## Dugout (May 15, 2012)

memories reminisced


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2012)

reminisced ruefully


----------



## Dugout (May 15, 2012)

ruefully evident


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2012)

evident louse


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2012)

louse bellows





From.


----------



## surfaceone (May 17, 2012)

bellows invective


----------



## Penn Digger (May 18, 2012)

invective humor

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (May 18, 2012)

humor good




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2012)

Good? NOT!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2012)

Not Good!


 Wow he is a beast


----------



## surfaceone (May 18, 2012)

Good & Plenty


----------



## Dugout (May 18, 2012)

plenty more


----------



## surfaceone (May 18, 2012)

more cowbell


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2012)

cowbells clank


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2012)

cowbell collar


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2012)

collar pressed


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2012)

pressed flowers


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2012)

flowers bloom







 (see the bee?)


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2012)

Bloomsday celebration






 (Is that bee rear end in second flower from the left?)


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 19, 2012)

Celebration planned.


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2012)

planned parenthood


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2012)

parenthood's travails


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2012)

travails medication ?


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2012)

medication overload


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Bloomsday celebration
> 
> ...





> (Is that bee rear end in second flower from the left?)


 
 YES! CONGRATULATIONS!!  []


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2012)

overload truck


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2012)

truck stop


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 19, 2012)

stop silence


----------



## surfaceone (May 20, 2012)

From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2012)

Please me


----------



## surfaceone (May 20, 2012)

meat shoes


----------



## Dugout (May 20, 2012)

shoes kickers


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 20, 2012)

Kicker speakers.


----------



## surfaceone (May 20, 2012)

Kickers retro




From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 20, 2012)

Retro rockets.


----------



## surfaceone (May 21, 2012)

rockets red


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2012)

Red Ginger


 by the way where is she?


----------



## surfaceone (May 21, 2012)

Ginger AWOL






 *******************

 Calling Lauren... come in Lauren...


----------



## surfaceone (May 21, 2012)

AWOL Obama


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2012)

Obama # One


----------



## surfaceone (May 21, 2012)

Oneida Chief




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (May 22, 2012)

Halftown Bowls


----------



## Dugout (May 22, 2012)

bowls gutters


----------



## surfaceone (May 23, 2012)

guttersnipes refreshed


----------



## Dugout (May 23, 2012)

refreshed memory


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 23, 2012)

Memory excellent 

 "my green swirl bottle"[]


----------



## surfaceone (May 23, 2012)

_Excellent Adventure_




From


----------



## Penn Digger (May 23, 2012)

adventure over


----------



## Dugout (May 23, 2012)

over at


----------



## mr.fred (May 23, 2012)

at will


----------



## surfaceone (May 23, 2012)

Willow weeping


----------



## Dugout (May 24, 2012)

weeping widow


----------



## Penn Digger (May 24, 2012)

widow bottles?  

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2012)

bottles filling


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2012)

Fillings Gold


----------



## Dugout (May 24, 2012)

gold doubloon


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2012)

doubloon Bacchus


----------



## mr.fred (May 24, 2012)

Bacchus   mythology


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2012)

mythology krater


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2012)

krater  KILLER


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2012)

Killer bees


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2012)

bee stung


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2012)

Stung Bad!


----------



## mr.fred (May 24, 2012)

bad company


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2012)

company store


----------



## Dugout (May 24, 2012)

store front


----------



## Conch times (May 24, 2012)

Front street


----------



## Dugout (May 24, 2012)

street address


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 25, 2012)

Address problem


----------



## surfaceone (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (May 25, 2012)

child newborn

 (Isn't she cute! She's my new granddaughter!)


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> child newborn
> 
> (Isn't she cute! She's my new granddaughter!)


  Very cute baby[8|]-----Wow what a head of hair[]----to think i had that much many Moons ago!


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2012)

newborn clothes


----------



## Dugout (May 25, 2012)

clothes hamper


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 25, 2012)

hamper movement.


----------



## Dugout (May 25, 2012)

movement effective


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2012)

effective solution.


----------



## Dugout (May 25, 2012)

solution dissolved


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2012)

dissolved adhesive.....


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2012)

dissolved oxygen


----------



## Dugout (May 25, 2012)

oxygen tank


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2012)

tank commander


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2012)

tank (stock)


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2012)

Commander Tom! []


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2012)

stock quotes[8|]


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Commander Tom! []


  Channel  7[8D]


----------



## Dugout (May 25, 2012)

(now what the heck is the word????)


----------



## Dugout (May 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> child newborn
> 
> (Isn't she cute! She's my new granddaughter!)


 I guess I could just brag about my little angel until someones figures out the word!  []


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quotes[8|]


----------



## Dugout (May 25, 2012)

quotes what?


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2012)

My last 1 was Stock Quotes[&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats on the Grand kid Ranee ----> HELL WITH THE RULES A KID JUST CAME INTO THE WORLD DAMIT!  <-------------NEXT WORD [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (May 25, 2012)

"Word!" game


----------



## Dugout (May 25, 2012)

game on !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 25, 2012)

On Fire


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2012)

Fire gernade.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Dugout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats on your little angel Renee`


----------



## carobran (May 26, 2012)

Grenade shrapnel


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2012)

shrapnel V&A


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2012)

*


----------



## glass man (May 26, 2012)

waterfront property


----------



## Powerhead (May 26, 2012)

key west


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2012)

westward wagons


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2012)

Wagon Ho


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 26, 2012)

hoe wanted


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2012)

Wanted Hearst


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2012)

Shifter's boards




From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 27, 2012)

Boards found.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 27, 2012)

Found Amber


----------



## Dugout (May 27, 2012)

amber color


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 27, 2012)

Color beautiful!


----------



## Dugout (May 27, 2012)

beautiful variety


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 27, 2012)

Variety grown.


----------



## Dugout (May 27, 2012)

grown apart


----------



## surfaceone (May 27, 2012)

apartment collapse




From.


----------



## Dugout (May 27, 2012)

collapsing trachea


----------



## surfaceone (May 27, 2012)

trachea diagram


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 27, 2012)

diagram Magazine


 paid published author baby! []


----------



## Dugout (May 27, 2012)

magazine cover


----------



## surfaceone (May 27, 2012)

Cover Girl


----------



## Dugout (May 27, 2012)

girl kidnapped


----------



## surfaceone (May 27, 2012)

Dognapping Economy




From.

 ***I had missed this story.***


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 27, 2012)

Economy hurting....


----------



## surfaceone (May 27, 2012)

hurting hugely


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 28, 2012)

hugely dysfunctional.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2012)

dysfunctional Digger


----------



## Dugout (May 28, 2012)

digger classified


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2012)

classified advertisements


----------



## Dugout (May 28, 2012)

advertisements   false


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2012)

false eyelashes


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 28, 2012)

Eyelashes extended!![]


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2012)

extended vacation






 [][][] Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 28, 2012)

Vacation needed! [] []


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2012)

needed protection






 "Used to protect ones face from snowstorms. Canada, Montreal, 1939" From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 28, 2012)

Prtection spells.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2012)

Spells Dave


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2012)

spells magic


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 28, 2012)

Magic Dave.


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2012)

Dave banter


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 28, 2012)

Banter canter.


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2012)

Canter's Delicatessen


----------



## Dugout (May 28, 2012)

deli meats


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2012)

meats-a-rama Belgian





From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2012)

Meats Lips


----------



## Dugout (May 28, 2012)

Belgian hare


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2012)

a-rama Belgian  Lips


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2012)

hare Lips


----------



## Dugout (May 28, 2012)

lips kissed


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2012)

kissed sailor


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 29, 2012)

Sailor man.


----------



## glass man (May 29, 2012)

MAN HO..I mean MAN HOLE[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2012)

Hole deep


----------



## surfaceone (May 29, 2012)

deep sea


----------



## mr.fred (May 29, 2012)

sea sick[:-]


----------



## surfaceone (May 29, 2012)

Sicks' Brewery


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2012)

Brewery  Nodding


----------



## surfaceone (May 29, 2012)

nodding Biden


----------



## surfaceone (May 30, 2012)

Biden unplugged


----------



## surfaceone (May 31, 2012)

unplugged New York


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2012)

New york Sate


----------



## mr.fred (May 31, 2012)

State Pen[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> State Pen[8D]


 
 The word was Sate.I just noticed I spelled it wrong[]


----------



## surfaceone (May 31, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2012)

Island Glass


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

Glass cullet.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2012)

Cullet Melted


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2012)

cullet bay




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2012)

melted keybay


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

keybay~e bay...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2012)

Bay Rum




From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 2, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

Kwango, Johnny




From.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 2, 2012)

Johnny busted

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2012)

Busted skulls


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2012)

skulls poison  [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 2, 2012)

Poison apple!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2012)

Apple Pies


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

Pumpkin chunkin


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

ChunKing Party


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2012)

Party Countrystyle


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

country-style ribs


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2012)

ribs tickled


----------



## msleonas (Jun 2, 2012)

RIB CAGE


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2012)

cage rocked


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

Rocked fish


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2012)

fish cake


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

Cake pops


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

Cake Walk


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

popsicle boogie


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2012)

boogie woogie


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

Woogie birthplace




From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 2, 2012)

birthplace revealed.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Apple Pies


 
 We have to play by the rules.Or else play the penalty  [8D]

 Pie Faced


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

Faced fury


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

Furry Animals


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2012)

Animal  magnetization


----------



## Conch times (Jun 3, 2012)

Animal life


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## glass man (Jun 3, 2012)

LIFE MAGAZINE


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 3, 2012)

magazine ad


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2012)

ad lib


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 3, 2012)

libtard paleface




Elizabeth Warren.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2012)

paleface Indian


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 3, 2012)

Indian Maiden[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2012)

Maiden distressed


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 3, 2012)

distressed   wood.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2012)

wood carving


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 3, 2012)

carving totems


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 3, 2012)

Totems respected...


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 4, 2012)

Respected Uncle


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2012)

Uncle Sam


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 4, 2012)

Sam Sham


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2012)

wow we  []


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 4, 2012)

wee people


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2012)

people congregating


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 4, 2012)

Congregating (at) church. []


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 4, 2012)

Church  deacon


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 4, 2012)

Deacon's bench.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2012)

Bench Press


----------



## Conch times (Jun 4, 2012)

Press time


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2012)

time allotment


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 4, 2012)

otment dig


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2012)

DIG Hole


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 5, 2012)

hole filled  (Rick u r sick!)


----------



## Dugout (Jun 5, 2012)

filled glass


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 5, 2012)

Glass dug.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2012)

Dug ? NOT!!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 5, 2012)

NOT!!! reality


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 5, 2012)

reality check[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2012)

Check Out---------------->


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 5, 2012)

Out cold![8|][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 5, 2012)

Cold cash...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2012)

Cash Strapped


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 6, 2012)

strapped down


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2012)

Downchild Lucky


----------



## Dugout (Jun 6, 2012)

Lucky Strikes


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2012)

strikes gold


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2012)

grill mates


----------



## Dugout (Jun 6, 2012)

mates debates


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2012)

debates hooked


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2012)

Hooked Granny


----------



## Dugout (Jun 6, 2012)

granny squares        

 (BYOT) []


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2012)

squares mosaic







 *********************

 (T) ??


----------



## Dugout (Jun 6, 2012)

mosaic grout


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2012)

grout skuzz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2012)

Skuzz Mouth


 yuck she is sickening


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 7, 2012)

Muskie fisherman


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2012)

Fisherman Stoked


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2012)

Stoked Snowbash


----------



## Dugout (Jun 7, 2012)

(bash full)


----------



## Conch times (Jun 7, 2012)

Full bottle


----------



## Dugout (Jun 7, 2012)

bottle babies


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2012)

Octo Babies


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2012)

babies parade


----------



## Dugout (Jun 7, 2012)

parade clown


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 8, 2012)

[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2012)

phobias treated


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2012)

treated kindly


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 8, 2012)

Kindly spoken...[]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2012)

spoken irrespectively []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 8, 2012)

irrespectively espaÃ±ol


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2012)

EspaÃ±olA Depot


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2012)

depot bygone


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2012)

Bygones, Torquay




From.


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 8, 2012)

Torquay  tourist[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2012)

tourist trap


----------



## Conch times (Jun 8, 2012)

Trap door


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2012)

door stop


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2012)

stop talking


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2012)

talking horse


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2012)

horse lovers


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 8, 2012)

Quarrel Fest


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2012)

Fester Addams


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2012)

Adams NY


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

NY Yankees






 Suck!


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 9, 2012)

Yankees  roster!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

roster standout


----------



## Conch times (Jun 9, 2012)

Standout player


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2012)

Player Aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dugout (Jun 9, 2012)

A men


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

mental case


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 9, 2012)

?


----------



## Conch times (Jun 9, 2012)

Case equipment


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

equipment malfunction


----------



## Conch times (Jun 9, 2012)

Malfunction junction


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

Junction City


----------



## Conch times (Jun 9, 2012)

City wide


----------



## Dugout (Jun 9, 2012)

wide angle


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

Angles, Saxon


----------



## Dugout (Jun 9, 2012)

Saxony future


----------



## Conch times (Jun 9, 2012)

Future generation


----------



## Dugout (Jun 9, 2012)

generation gap


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

gap closed


----------



## Dugout (Jun 9, 2012)

closed case


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

case tiny


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 9, 2012)

tiny mind


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

mind meld


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 10, 2012)

meld score


----------



## Conch times (Jun 10, 2012)

Score board


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 10, 2012)

Board lined


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 10, 2012)

lined sidewalks




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 10, 2012)

sidewalk surfing


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 10, 2012)

surfing legend




Ben Aipa


----------



## Dugout (Jun 10, 2012)

legend unfolds


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 10, 2012)

unfolds slowly


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 10, 2012)

Slowly crawls


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 10, 2012)

Crawls  away[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 10, 2012)

away far


----------



## Conch times (Jun 10, 2012)

Far off


----------



## Dugout (Jun 10, 2012)

off rocker


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 10, 2012)

*


----------



## Conch times (Jun 10, 2012)

Supreme being


----------



## Dugout (Jun 10, 2012)

being pizza


----------



## Conch times (Jun 10, 2012)

Pizza rolls


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2012)

Rolls buttered [:'(]


----------



## Conch times (Jun 11, 2012)

Buttered nuts


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 11, 2012)

"Nuts!" McAuliffe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2012)

McAuliffe      xavier


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 11, 2012)

Xavier Cugat


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 11, 2012)

Cugat Nougat


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 11, 2012)

nougat eyes


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2012)

Eye Knobs


----------



## Conch times (Jun 11, 2012)

Knobs long


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 12, 2012)

Long Lake


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 12, 2012)

Lake Chautauqua
 (Packard yacht)


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 12, 2012)

Chautaugua Lake (Sorry Joe, had to do that.  Place is over done, over rated. Over priced cabins/cottages 10 feet apart.  Not what it was back in your day)


----------



## capsoda (Jun 12, 2012)

Chautauqua Winery







 You beat me by this much!!!

 I could say Lake Chautauqua. It is in De Funiak Springs and the winery is named aftewr it.

 Lake Bishop


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 12, 2012)

Winery tour...



> Not what it was back in your day)


  So true Tom.

 Hey Capsoda!! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2012)

Tour Bike






 Yo cap where ya been hidin?


----------



## logueb (Jun 12, 2012)

Bike Pedal


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 12, 2012)

pedal furiously


----------



## glass man (Jun 12, 2012)

furuously digging [for bottles of course!]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 12, 2012)

digging dump




wiki-dump digging


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 12, 2012)

Dump  finds!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 12, 2012)

finds Treasure




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 12, 2012)

Treasure Island


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 12, 2012)

Island   hopping.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2012)

Hopping Hopper


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 12, 2012)

Hopper, _Nighthawks_


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 13, 2012)

Nighthawks, Waits


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 13, 2012)

Waits tables


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2012)

tables empty


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 14, 2012)

Ever notice there is no entrance door.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2012)

Door Closed


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 14, 2012)

closed captioning


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2012)

captioning flummoxed


----------



## Dugout (Jun 14, 2012)

flummoxed expressed


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Hopping bunny. [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2012)

Bunny Hop


----------



## Dugout (Jun 14, 2012)

Hop Sing


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2012)

Sing Sing


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2012)

Sing King


----------



## Dugout (Jun 14, 2012)

King Crab


----------



## Conch times (Jun 14, 2012)

Crab claws


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2012)

Crab Giant


----------



## Dugout (Jun 14, 2012)

Giant Jolly


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2012)

Jolly Roger


----------



## Dugout (Jun 15, 2012)

Roger Administrator


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2012)

Administrator / Host







 Many Thanks for A-BN, Roger.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 15, 2012)

(it took me over night to think of that one....dah)

 host parasite


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2012)

parasite luncheonette


----------



## Dugout (Jun 15, 2012)

luncheonette buffet


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2012)

buffet monkey




From.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 15, 2012)

monkey around


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2012)

around  Passepartout


----------



## timeinabottle (Jun 15, 2012)

passepartout granted


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2012)

Granted Entrance.


----------



## Powerhead (Jun 15, 2012)

entrance denied


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2012)

denied charges


----------



## Dugout (Jun 15, 2012)

charges tax


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2012)

Tax Man


----------



## Dugout (Jun 15, 2012)

man alive


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 15, 2012)

Alive magazine


----------



## Dugout (Jun 15, 2012)

magazine pile


----------



## Conch times (Jun 15, 2012)

Pile cap


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2012)

Cap Wimpy




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2012)

Wimpy boy


----------



## Dugout (Jun 16, 2012)

boy germs


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2012)

Germs multiply....


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2012)

multiply this


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2012)

(Love) This place...[]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 16, 2012)

place  value


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2012)

Value  Much!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 16, 2012)

much nonsense


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2012)

nonsense admission






 Rick, nice uniCorn. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2012)

admission  fREE


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2012)

Free Patty


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2012)

Patty Cake


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2012)

Cake fight


----------



## Conch times (Jun 16, 2012)

Fight night


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 16, 2012)

night vision


----------



## Conch times (Jun 16, 2012)

Vision impaired


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2012)

impaired lugeing


----------



## Conch times (Jun 16, 2012)

Lugeing out


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2012)

lugeing   Accident


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2012)

Accidental Tourist


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2012)

trapper's cabin


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 17, 2012)

[] Cabin bitters


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2012)

Bitter Juice


----------



## Conch times (Jun 17, 2012)

Juice box


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2012)

Box "POSITIVE"


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2012)

positive attitude


----------



## Conch times (Jun 17, 2012)

Attitude sucks


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 17, 2012)

attitude  adjustment


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2012)

adjustments suck  [][][]


----------



## Conch times (Jun 17, 2012)

Suck wind


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2012)

wind instrument


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2012)

instrument tuner


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2012)

tuner radio


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2012)

Radio Flyer


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2012)

flyer kite


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2012)

Kite surfing....


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2012)

surfing internet


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2012)

internet Daddy


----------



## Conch times (Jun 17, 2012)

Daddy bones


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2012)

bones chewed


----------



## Conch times (Jun 17, 2012)

Chewed butt


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2012)

butt wiped


----------



## Conch times (Jun 17, 2012)

Wiped out


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2012)

out numbered


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2012)

numbered photo


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2012)

photo shoot


----------



## Conch times (Jun 17, 2012)

Shoot first


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2012)

First trumpet


----------



## Conch times (Jun 17, 2012)

Trumpet hound


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 17, 2012)

hound dog


----------



## Conch times (Jun 17, 2012)

Dog house


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2012)

House "Positive"


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2012)

positive attitude


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 18, 2012)

Attitude adjusted...[]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2012)

adjusted carborater


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 18, 2012)

carburetor cleaner...


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 18, 2012)

cleaner bottle


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 18, 2012)

Bottle hunt!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2012)

Hunt milf [:-]


----------



## Conch times (Jun 18, 2012)

Milf hunter


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2012)

hunters success


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 18, 2012)

Success Railroad


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2012)

railroad trestlework


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2012)

trestlework   brÃ¼cken


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2012)

broken heart


----------



## glass man (Jun 18, 2012)

Heart shaped


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2012)

shaped up


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 18, 2012)

up state.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2012)

state conditions


----------



## Conch times (Jun 18, 2012)

Conditions bad


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 18, 2012)

Bad timing[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2012)

Timing? whatever


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 18, 2012)

timing perfect


----------



## Conch times (Jun 18, 2012)

Perfect catch


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2012)

catch 22


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2012)

short story


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 18, 2012)

story board


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2012)

board nailed


----------



## Conch times (Jun 18, 2012)

Nailed coffin


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2012)

coffin open


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 18, 2012)

open arms.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 18, 2012)

Arms up


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 18, 2012)

up & away


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

away go


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

Gogo Yubari


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

Yuban Coffee


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 19, 2012)

Coffee needed


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Hunt milf [:-]


 
 Out of order but this man is a sick perv!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

needed assistance


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2012)

Required Love [8D]


----------



## Conch times (Jun 19, 2012)

Love child


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

childhood frights


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

frights endured


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

endured twaddle


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

twaddle shunned


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

shunned tomato


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

tomato ketchup


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

Ketchup Oyster




From.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

oyster stew


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

Stewball delight


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

delight Grandma's


----------



## Conch times (Jun 19, 2012)

Grandma's pride


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

pride hurt


----------



## Conch times (Jun 19, 2012)

Hurt why


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

why not


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

Nottingham Sheriff


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2012)

sheriff  Tom


 LOL sorry Tom I was in a mood hahah hey it looks good on ya  perrrfect fit []


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

terrific picture  []


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

picture toast


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

toast French


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

fry steak


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

steak suit


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2012)

suit tie


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

tie dye


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2012)

Dye... (Edison) []


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

Edison Oil


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2012)

Oil...essential.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

Essential Goose


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2012)

Goose Cooked


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 20, 2012)

cooked books


----------



## Conch times (Jun 20, 2012)

Books learn


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2012)

Learn Dipping


----------



## Dugout (Jun 20, 2012)

dipping sheep


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 20, 2012)

dipping privies


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> dipping sheep


 
 dipping sheep in what? dip?[8D]


----------



## Conch times (Jun 20, 2012)

Sheep privies


----------



## Dugout (Jun 20, 2012)

You run them through a vat. Now does that explain it? []


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 20, 2012)

[] dipping vat


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

Vat cured...


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

cured Salmon


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Salmon snack.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

snack ghosts


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> You run them through a vat. Now does that explain it? []


 

 No, alive or dead?


 *


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

Alive, Rick. You run them through the dipping vat which has a solution in it that will kill the ticks, lice etc. It would be like a really quik bath and you would be cured of all your cooties.  I am just glad we have Ivomec now days.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

rider Melanie


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

Melanie's greatest


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2012)

melanie iglesias


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Melanie's greatest


 

 what do you live on here surf? wow


 just when you think you got it------------ bam! Surf posts one in


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

> iglesias


 who?






 Am she related to ole Julio?


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

who what


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

What Cookies?


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

cookies crumble


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

crumble rumble




Recipe.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

rumble seat


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

seat yourself


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

yourself included


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

included batteries


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

Included items...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

Batteries needed.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

needed inventions


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

inventions patented


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

Patented meds.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

meds gone


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

gone crazy


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

_Crazy Rhythm_


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

Crazy diggers!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

Rhythm lost!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2012)

Diggers Rule


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Rhythm lost!


 

 no chit


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

diggers' delight


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

delight afternoon


----------



## Conch times (Jun 21, 2012)

Afternoon surprise


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

surprise party


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

Party girl.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

girl six


----------



## Conch times (Jun 21, 2012)

Six girls[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

girls trouble! []


----------



## Conch times (Jun 21, 2012)

Troubles fun


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

girls mine


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

Minerva's hat


----------



## Conch times (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine condolences


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

(you guys post way faster than I can put up my pictures)  Delete!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

condolences accepted


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

trick question


----------



## Conch times (Jun 21, 2012)

Question alot


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

alottawata riding


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

alot (of) bottles


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

Riding horses.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

(Well I'd put up another picture here, but the word will ahve changed by the time I got it done.)


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

horses hooves


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

hooves scraped


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

scraped elbow


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

elbow bending


----------



## Conch times (Jun 21, 2012)

Bending rules


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

rules broken


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2012)

broken eggs


----------



## Conch times (Jun 21, 2012)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

Benedict Canyon





1910


----------



## Conch times (Jun 21, 2012)

Canyon river


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

river boat.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)

boat ink


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 22, 2012)

>


----------



## Conch times (Jun 22, 2012)

Blot paint


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2012)

paint Face


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 22, 2012)

Face burger


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 22, 2012)

burger bun


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 22, 2012)

Bunz Out


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2012)

Out stretched


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 22, 2012)

stretched unfolded


----------



## Dugout (Jun 23, 2012)

unfolded map


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2012)

map Sanborn


----------



## Dugout (Jun 23, 2012)

Sanborn Special


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2012)

Special Skilz


----------



## Conch times (Jun 23, 2012)

Skillz mastered


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2012)

Re-mastered sessions


----------



## Conch times (Jun 23, 2012)

Sessions lost


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2012)

Lost Dutchman


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 23, 2012)

Dutchman...flying.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2012)

Flying Tigers




From.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 23, 2012)

Tigers stripes


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2012)

stripes aplenty


----------



## Dugout (Jun 23, 2012)

aplenty ants


----------



## Conch times (Jun 23, 2012)

Ants bite


----------



## Dugout (Jun 23, 2012)

bite Rover


----------



## Conch times (Jun 23, 2012)

Rover failed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2012)

Failed Soda


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2012)

soda pairings




From.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 24, 2012)

pairings wine  (Funny pic there Sickster).

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2012)

wine cellar


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 24, 2012)

Cellar dweller.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2012)

dweller smeller


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2012)

Smells Wicked


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 24, 2012)

wicked  smile[&:]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 24, 2012)

smile [] big


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 24, 2012)

big Fred


----------



## Conch times (Jun 24, 2012)

Fred head


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 24, 2012)

Head digger


----------



## Conch times (Jun 24, 2012)

Digger Life!  (this would be good on a tee shirt!)


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2012)

life underground


----------



## Dugout (Jun 24, 2012)

underground bunker


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2012)

Bunker RAW


 http://youtu.be/ZMXL9jB87e4  <---- click it


----------



## Conch times (Jun 24, 2012)

Raw metal


----------



## Dugout (Jun 24, 2012)

metal welded


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 24, 2012)

Welded probe....


----------



## Dugout (Jun 24, 2012)

probe buried


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2012)

buried deep


----------



## Dugout (Jun 24, 2012)

deep blue


----------



## Conch times (Jun 24, 2012)

Blue water


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2012)

water witcher


----------



## Conch times (Jun 24, 2012)

Witcher works


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2012)

works abandoned


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 24, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 24, 2012)

abandoned  hole[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2012)

hole shark


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 24, 2012)

Shark bait[]


----------



## Conch times (Jun 24, 2012)

Bait heavy


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2012)

Heavy Ale


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2012)

Ale House


----------



## Conch times (Jun 24, 2012)

House dog


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 24, 2012)

dog treat


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2012)

Treaty Haka




From.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 25, 2012)

haka Fred


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2012)

Fred Flintstone


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

Flintstone bowling


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2012)

bowling alley


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

Alley Oop


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2012)

oops Gloria


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

_Gloria_ Them


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2012)

them days


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

day's end


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2012)

end scenario


----------



## peejrey (Jun 25, 2012)

Scenario completion


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

completion herring


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2012)

herring pickled


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

pickled peppers


----------



## peejrey (Jun 25, 2012)

Peppers picked


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2012)

picked peck


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

peck progress


----------



## peejrey (Jun 25, 2012)

Progress Ahead


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2012)

ahead look!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

Look, Jane,


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 25, 2012)

Jane Fred


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

Fred, Ethel


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

Fred ~ Ethel


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2012)

Ethel & Fred


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

Fred & Ginger


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 25, 2012)

ginger snap


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2012)

Snap Crackle


----------



## Dugout (Jun 26, 2012)

crackle porcelain


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 26, 2012)

porcelain tchotchke


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2012)

tchotchke  Kiss


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 26, 2012)

Kiss This


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2012)

THIS AWESOME []


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 26, 2012)

awesome Fred[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 26, 2012)

Fred's Hammerhead


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2012)

HAMMERHEAD MARK


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 26, 2012)

markers ahead


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 26, 2012)

ahead tours[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 26, 2012)

tours brewery


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 27, 2012)

brewery Fred's!

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2012)

Fred's Not


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2012)

Not Fred


----------



## Dugout (Jun 27, 2012)

Fred rocks!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2012)

rocks hounded


----------



## Dugout (Jun 27, 2012)

hounded husband


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 27, 2012)

husband tired,...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2012)

husband needed


----------



## Dugout (Jun 27, 2012)

needed tires ??


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 27, 2012)

tires cheap!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2012)

cheap monday


----------



## Dugout (Jun 27, 2012)

Monday blaw


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2012)

Blaw-Knox paver


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2012)

Paver HELLO!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello Dolly


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 28, 2012)

Dolly Parton  [sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 28, 2012)

Parton old....


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2012)

Part One


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 28, 2012)

One liner[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2012)

liner notes


----------



## Dugout (Jun 28, 2012)

notes recorded


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2012)

recorded life


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2012)

LIFE SUCKS


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2012)

sucks asphalt


----------



## Dugout (Jun 28, 2012)

asphalt applied


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2012)

applied lips


----------



## Dugout (Jun 28, 2012)

lips smacked


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2012)

smacked protestor


----------



## Dugout (Jun 28, 2012)

protestor protests


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

protests SCOTUS


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 29, 2012)

SCOTUS sucks


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2012)

Sucks Eggs


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

Eggs Ackley


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

Ackley second


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2012)

second time  []


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

time machine


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2012)

machine greased


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

_Greased Lightning_


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2012)

lightening strikes


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

strikes, bloviates


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

bloviates unceasingly


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

unceasingly strident


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

strident junior


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2012)

junior class


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

Classical Gas


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2012)

gas bloating


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

bloating furry


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2012)

furry critter


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

critter glitter


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2012)

glitter glue


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 29, 2012)

Glue remover.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 29, 2012)

Remover man.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 29, 2012)

Man card


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

_E-Man Boogie_


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 30, 2012)

Boogie man.[]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 30, 2012)

man alive!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 30, 2012)

alive or


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 30, 2012)

Dead


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 30, 2012)

Dead On!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2012)

On Patch


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 30, 2012)

patchouli attack


----------



## Dugout (Jun 30, 2012)

attack plan


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 30, 2012)

Plan 9


----------



## Dugout (Jun 30, 2012)

9 spot


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 30, 2012)

spot sniffing


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 30, 2012)

Sniffing....glue?[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 30, 2012)

glue style


----------



## Dugout (Jun 30, 2012)

style  skimpy


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 30, 2012)

skimpy  shorts[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 30, 2012)

shortstop legend


----------



## Conch times (Jun 30, 2012)

Legend continues


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 30, 2012)

continues Omar


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 1, 2012)

Omar Vizquel


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 1, 2012)

Vizquel  news[8D]


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2012)

News Report


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 1, 2012)

Report Fred


----------



## Dugout (Jul 1, 2012)

Fred Mr.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 1, 2012)

Mister Tibbs!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 1, 2012)

Tibb's Frankie


----------



## Dugout (Jul 1, 2012)

Frankie & Johnny


----------



## Conch times (Jul 1, 2012)

Johnny & June


----------



## Dugout (Jul 1, 2012)

June bride


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 1, 2012)

bride curls


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 1, 2012)

Curls toes....


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 1, 2012)

toes up


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 1, 2012)

Up country....


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 1, 2012)

Country Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 2, 2012)

(And) the fish....[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2012)

fish fry


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 2, 2012)

fry bread


----------



## Conch times (Jul 2, 2012)

Bread pudding


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2012)

pudding cup


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 2, 2012)

cup noodles


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2012)

noodles turkey  (mmm)


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 2, 2012)

turkey leftovers


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 2, 2012)

Leftovers....GONE! []


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 2, 2012)

gone digging


----------



## Conch times (Jul 2, 2012)

Digging deep


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 3, 2012)

deep hole


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2012)

Whole Lotta


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 3, 2012)

Gin Bottle / Gebroeders Hymans


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 3, 2012)

lil puppy


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2012)

puppy eyes


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 3, 2012)

eyes blackened


----------



## Dugout (Jul 3, 2012)

blackened stove


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2012)

stove blacking


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 3, 2012)

Blacking  Out[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2012)

out sportin


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 3, 2012)

Sportin(g) clays...


----------



## Dugout (Jul 4, 2012)

clays modeling


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2012)

modeling chocolate


----------



## Dugout (Jul 4, 2012)

chocolate truffles


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 4, 2012)

Truffles  (good) [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2012)

Good Golly


----------



## Conch times (Jul 4, 2012)

Golly gee


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2012)

Gee Willikers


----------



## Dugout (Jul 4, 2012)

Willikers wishes


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2012)

wishes horse


----------



## Dugout (Jul 4, 2012)

horse sense


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2012)

sensei secret


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 5, 2012)

secret Fred's


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2012)

Fred's Mexican


----------



## Dugout (Jul 5, 2012)

Mexican sombrero


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2012)

sombrero de Fred


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 5, 2012)

Fred  Sanford[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2012)

Sanford boat


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2012)

boat labelled




From.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 5, 2012)

labelled lucky


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2012)

Lucky Lindy


----------



## Dugout (Jul 5, 2012)

linsey-woolsey


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2012)

Woolsey Sisters




From.



From.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 6, 2012)

little sisters 
 boogy woogy woogy all night long....


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Jul 6, 2012)

Fish   Crap[:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2012)

Crapper's Valveless


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2012)

Valveless trumpet


----------



## Dugout (Jul 6, 2012)

trumpet blaring


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2012)

blaring sun




From Mt. Bromo.


----------



## Conch times (Jul 6, 2012)

Sun burn


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2012)

burn control


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2012)

control lost




From.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 6, 2012)

lost creditability


----------



## Conch times (Jul 6, 2012)

Creditability questioned


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2012)

Questioned Holder


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 7, 2012)

Holder   (in)  contempt![sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2012)

Contempt Cover-Up


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 7, 2012)

Cover Up   tattoos[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2012)

Tattoos Magoo


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 7, 2012)

Magoo missed.


----------



## Conch times (Jul 7, 2012)

Missed Time


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2012)

Times, Early


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 8, 2012)

early  signs[sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Conch times (Jul 8, 2012)

Signs everywhere


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2012)

everywhere  Water


----------



## Conch times (Jul 8, 2012)

Water calm


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2012)

Calm, Cool


----------



## Dugout (Jul 8, 2012)

cool temperatures


----------



## Conch times (Jul 8, 2012)

Temperatures rising


----------



## Dugout (Jul 8, 2012)

rising sun


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2012)

Sun Set


----------



## Dugout (Jul 8, 2012)

set apart


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 8, 2012)

apart together.


----------



## Conch times (Jul 8, 2012)

Together again


----------



## Dugout (Jul 8, 2012)

again, over


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2012)

against tide


----------



## Conch times (Jul 8, 2012)

Over tide


----------



## Dugout (Jul 8, 2012)

tide detergent


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2012)

detergent lamp


----------



## Conch times (Jul 8, 2012)

Lamp oil


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 8, 2012)

Oil Lamp


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 8, 2012)

lamp chimney.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2012)

chimney demolition


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2012)

demolition  Soon


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 9, 2012)

Sooner Schooner


----------



## Conch times (Jul 9, 2012)

Schooner wolf


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2012)

Schooner  Beached


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2012)

Wolf Lard


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 9, 2012)

lard bucket




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2012)

BUCKET LIST


----------



## Conch times (Jul 9, 2012)

List long


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 9, 2012)

longboarding downhill


----------



## Conch times (Jul 9, 2012)

Downhill slide


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 9, 2012)

sliders wanted


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2012)

Wanted Cowboy


----------



## Conch times (Jul 9, 2012)

Cowboy way


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 9, 2012)

way Wrong


----------



## Dugout (Jul 10, 2012)

wrong impression


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2012)

Impression made.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 10, 2012)

made cookies


----------



## glass man (Jul 10, 2012)

cookies eaten


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 10, 2012)

eaten up[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 10, 2012)

up pudding


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 10, 2012)

popsicles icicles


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 11, 2012)

icicles messy


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2012)

messy Christmas


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 11, 2012)

Christmas cheer!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2012)

Cheerwine early


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 11, 2012)

early  signs[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2012)

Signs Scary


----------



## Conch times (Jul 11, 2012)

Scary movie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2012)

Movie Scary


----------



## Conch times (Jul 11, 2012)

Scary HEAD


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2012)

Head Inimitable


----------



## Conch times (Jul 11, 2012)

Inimitable Speed


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2012)

Speedy Gonzales


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2012)

Speed Rots


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2012)

"Rotsa Ruck"


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 11, 2012)

Ruck Fred!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 12, 2012)

Freddie Dreamers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2012)

Dreamers Beware!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 12, 2012)

beware dog


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 12, 2012)

doggone tired


----------



## Dugout (Jul 12, 2012)

tired out


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 12, 2012)

outside in


----------



## Dugout (Jul 12, 2012)

in trouble


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 12, 2012)

Troublesome Creek





From.


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 13, 2012)

Creekstone Homes[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2012)

homestuck trolls


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 13, 2012)

Trolls folklore


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2012)

folklore insomniac


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2012)

insomniac  Licker


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2012)

Licker Bottle


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 14, 2012)

bottle  fever[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2012)

Fever Licker


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2012)

licker Batman


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 14, 2012)

Batman / baetmen


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2012)

> baetmen


 
 Catwoman


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 14, 2012)

Catwomen    Yum!![sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2012)

Yumi Yogurt


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 14, 2012)

Yogurt  facts[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2012)

facts sweet


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2012)

Facts Told


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2012)

Sweet Bottle


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2012)

bottlenose dolphin


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 14, 2012)

This is without a doubt the most insane post in this forum.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2012)

forum unconvinced


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> This is without a doubt the most insane post in this forum.


 
 That's why I love it [8D]


 unconvinced  sickness


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2012)

sickness pandemic


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2012)

pandemic Needed


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2012)

Needed Tonic


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2012)

Tonic album.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2012)

album art


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2012)

Art Run


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 15, 2012)

Run  DMC[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2012)

DMC Etch


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 15, 2012)

Etch   (A) Sketch[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2012)

Sketch Licker


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 15, 2012)

I  Pass![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2012)

passed ball


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2012)

Ball lightning.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2012)

lightning rod




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> I  Pass![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


 

 Looks like you didn't Fred. Surf is like a robot with this game,the last word is the last word []


 rod serling


----------



## Dugout (Jul 15, 2012)

lingers on


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2012)

Onondaga passport


----------



## Dugout (Jul 15, 2012)

passport identification


----------



## Conch times (Jul 15, 2012)

Identification confirmed


----------



## Dugout (Jul 15, 2012)

confirmed affirmation


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2012)

affirmation demonstrated


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2012)

Demonstrated ideas...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2012)

Idea Mia


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2012)

Mia Madre


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2012)

Madre Sierra


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2012)

*


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 16, 2012)

Lamar Odon


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2012)

odontologist's tools


----------



## PASodas (Jul 16, 2012)

tools needed


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 16, 2012)

needed money


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2012)

_Money Honey_




From.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 16, 2012)

Honey   Dew[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2012)

Dewey, Manila


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 16, 2012)

manila envelope


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  buddhanot
> 
> Lamar Odon


 

 You have 22 post'? how can you be the 2 word game champ??  We post more in one hour on the 2 word game then you have total posts[][]


 Two Word Game Champ

 Antiques! 




 manila luzon


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2012)

Luzon surrender


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 16, 2012)

Surrender song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sAm5UCJ9vA


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 16, 2012)

song based


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2012)

based column


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 16, 2012)

column advice.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2012)

advice polonius


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2012)

Polonius Ophelia


----------



## Dugout (Jul 17, 2012)

Ophelia flowerchild?


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 17, 2012)

flowerchild dwelling


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2012)

dwelling hippie


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 17, 2012)

hippie smoking


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2012)

smoking lounge


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Lounge Act

 btw, Nirvana is my favorite band (lounge act is one of their best songs)


----------



## PASodas (Jul 17, 2012)

act naturally


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2012)

naturally Rapunzel


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 17, 2012)

rapunzel stuck


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2012)

Stuck Dead


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2012)

Dead Serious


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2012)

serious rabbit


----------



## Powerhead (Jul 17, 2012)

rabbit stew


----------



## Dugout (Jul 17, 2012)

stew cooking


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2012)

cooking accessory


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 17, 2012)

accessory murder


----------



## Conch times (Jul 17, 2012)

murder one


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 17, 2012)

one bottle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2012)

Bottle One[]


----------



## Conch times (Jul 17, 2012)

One love


----------



## Dugout (Jul 17, 2012)

love always


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 17, 2012)

Always there.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 17, 2012)

there goes


----------



## Conch times (Jul 17, 2012)

There eternally


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2012)

eternally yours


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 17, 2012)

yours forever


----------



## Dugout (Jul 17, 2012)

forever digging


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 17, 2012)

digging  tools


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2012)

tools debitage


----------



## westKYdigger (Jul 17, 2012)

debitage findings


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 17, 2012)

debitage collection


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2012)

collections segregated


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 17, 2012)

segregated clothing


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2012)

clothing optional


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 17, 2012)

Optional parts.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2012)

parts, assorted


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 18, 2012)

assorted bottles


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2012)

bottles repurposed


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 18, 2012)

repurposed bottles


----------



## Conch times (Jul 18, 2012)

Bottles forever


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2012)

Forever Depressed


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2012)

depressed squirt


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2012)

squirt water


----------



## Conch times (Jul 18, 2012)

water dog


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 18, 2012)

dog days


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2012)

days drag


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 18, 2012)

drag down


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Down face (its a band with one of the greatest songs ive ever heard / link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq8itY9Dzvk )


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> Down face (its a band with one of the greatest songs ive ever heard / link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq8itY9Dzvk )


 Great tune, very Eddie Vedderish...


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2012)

face powder


----------



## Conch times (Jul 18, 2012)

powder burn


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2012)

burn marshmellow


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yup, people originally thought that the song was by pearl jam ft alice in chains and thats why downface never got big. Im grunge 24/7


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 18, 2012)

marshmellow stick


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2012)

stick together


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2012)

I hate pear jam and I hate Vedder. What he does is not singing,its moaning in a cave man type voice.I dislike him so much i change the channel when he comes on.

 But thats just me.[]


 Stick It


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2012)

It happens


----------



## Conch times (Jul 18, 2012)

Happens often


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2012)

often here


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I hate pear jam and I hate Vedder. What he does is not singing,its moaning in a cave man type voice.I dislike him so much i change the channel when he comes on.
> 
> ...


 

 Rick... I used to be the biggest hater of Nirvana, i couldnt stand them for most of my life because they killed 80s hair metal. Then my friend convinced me to listed to the album nevermind and now theyre my favorite, must have heard the album over 10,000 times over the past 5 years. Same goes with Alice in Chains.

 Dont say you hate something until youve thoroughly given it a chance, any of these bands:

 Nirvana / Alice in Chains / Pearl Jam / Soundgarden / Downface / Cranberries / Pagoda / Silver chair / Candlebox / Mudhoney

 before hating on pearl jam them listen to the whole album "ten" and then you can tell me you hate them.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 18, 2012)

here lies


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2012)

lies prostrate


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2012)

prostrate grief


----------



## Conch times (Jul 18, 2012)

Grief stricken


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2012)

Stricken, Smitten







 ~~~~~~

 "If you've got a business, you didn't build that." -- President Obama, July 17, 2012, Wall Street Journal.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 18, 2012)

.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 18, 2012)

smitten kitten


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 18, 2012)

[]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 18, 2012)

Kitten kaboodle[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2012)

@#$%$


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 18, 2012)

Two-Faced Turtle


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2012)

turtle toes






 ~~~~~~~

 â€œIf youâ€™ve got a business, you didnâ€™t build that.â€ -- President Obama, July 13, 2012


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 18, 2012)

toes broken


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2012)

broken record


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2012)

record malaise






 ~~~~~~~~~

 "We have lost our ambition, our imagination, and our willingness to do the things that built the Golden Gate Bridge..." -- President Obama on Tuesday, October 25, 2011.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 19, 2012)

malaise president  (that's what you were implying....right?)


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 19, 2012)

president harding (an actual president look it up)


----------



## msleonas (Jul 19, 2012)

Harding, Tonya


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2012)

Tony Bologna







 ~~~~~~

 "We're not trying to push financial reform because we begrudge success that's fairly earned. I mean, I do think at a certain point you've made enough money. But, you know, part of the American way is, you know, you can just keep on making it if you're providing a good product or providing good service. We donâ€™t want people to stop, ah, fulfilling the core responsibilities of the financial system to help grow our economy." â€” President Obama on Wall Street reform, Quincy, Ill., April 29, 2010


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 19, 2012)

Bologna Sausage.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ohh no I will never change my mind on Vet-er I do hate his voice it is irritating to me. Now Nirvana Alice in chains silver chair sound Garden  I like. I even used Alice in  one of my diggin vids  "down in a hole" []



 Sausage Lips


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2012)

Lipstick Killer




From.

 ~~~~~~~

 "I'm a surprisingly good pool player, so if you ever see me in a pool hall, don't just think that you can ..."

 "Don't walk up and throw down money is what you're saying?" interviewer Scott Thurman interrupted.

 "That's what I'm saying," the president replied. "I might end up cleaning your clock. That's a possibility."

 Obama also fancies himself as "a pretty good doodler".

 "Sometimes when I'm in a big important international meeting and you see me writing stuff down it might be that I'm just drawing some folks," he said." Guardian, July 15, 2012.


----------



## Bottleman (Jul 19, 2012)

killer bee


----------



## Conch times (Jul 19, 2012)

Killer body


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 19, 2012)

Body mass


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 19, 2012)

mass extinction


----------



## msleonas (Jul 19, 2012)

extinction protocol

 http://theextinctionprotocol.wordpress.com/


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 19, 2012)

Protocol observed.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 19, 2012)

observed holiday


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2012)

Holliday, "Doc"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2012)

Doc Holiday


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2012)

Holiday Roman


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 20, 2012)

roman candle


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2012)

candle guttering






 ~~~~~~~~

 "For the first time in my adult lifetime, Iâ€™m really proud of my country, and not just because Barack has done well, but because I think people are hungry for change." -- Michelle Obama, February 18, 2008 Video


----------



## Conch times (Jul 20, 2012)

Guttering tears


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2012)

Tears (in) Heaven







 ~~~~~~~~~

 â€œThis is a way to get at the president because of the way I can be identified with him, both due to the nature of our relationship and, you know, the fact that weâ€™re both African-American.â€ â€”-Attorney General Eric Holder, December 17, 2011.


----------



## Conch times (Jul 20, 2012)

Heaven sent


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent away

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 "Corporations are people, my friendâ€¦ of course they are. Everything corporations earn ultimately goes to the people. Where do you think it goes? Whose pockets? Whose pockets? People's pockets. Human beings, my friend." â€”Mitt Romney to a heckler at the Iowa State Fair who suggested that taxes should be raised on corporations as part of balancing the budget (August 2011)


----------



## Conch times (Jul 20, 2012)

Away home


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2012)

home sick






 ~~~~~~~

 â€œmany of those without IDs would have to travel great distances to get them â€” and some would struggle to pay for the documents they might need to obtain them. We call those poll taxes.â€ â€” Attorney General Eric Holder, July 10, 2012, at a campaign speech before the NAACP convention.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 20, 2012)

sick glass


----------



## Conch times (Jul 20, 2012)

Glass house


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 20, 2012)

House or Mansion?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2012)

Mansion Ride


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2012)

Ride, Sally





 ~~~~~~~~~~~

 "â€œAccordingly, your privilege assertion means one of two things.  Either you or your most senior advisors were involved in managing Operation Fast & Furious and the fallout from it, including the false February 4, 2011 letter provided by the Attorney General to the Committee, or, you are asserting a Presidential power that you know to be unjustified solely for the purpose of further obstructing a congressional investigation.  To date, the White House has steadfastly maintained that it has not had any role in advising the Department with respect to the congressional investigation.  The surprising assertion of executive privilege raised the question of whether that is still the case.â€ House Oversight & Government Reform Chairman Darrell Issa letter to President Obama, July 25, 2012.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2012)

That is one ugly woman! Not Sally the one above wow


 *


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 20, 2012)

Starr's  Show[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 20, 2012)

show off

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 "I'll tell you what, ten-thousand bucks? $10,000 bet?" â€“Mitt Romney, attempting to make a wager with Rick Perry during a Republican presidential debate to settle a disagreement about health care (December 2011)


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 20, 2012)

off-spring


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2012)

_Springtime (for) Hitler_


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 21, 2012)

hitlers (third) reich


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2012)

Reichstag fire


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2012)

Fire up![]


----------



## Conch times (Jul 21, 2012)

Up smoke


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2012)

smoke Smokine









 ~~~~~~~~~

 â€œBut you know what heâ€™s been doing over the last six months? In the last six months he has held 100 fundraisers. And guess how many meetings he has had with his Jobs Council? None. Zero...

 â€œIt makes it very clear where his priorities are. His priority is not creating jobs for you, his priority is trying to keep his own job and thatâ€™s why he is going to lose it.â€ -- Mitt Romney, July 18, 2012.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 21, 2012)

Smokine Bottle


----------



## Conch times (Jul 21, 2012)

Bottle hunter


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2012)

Hunter Thompson


----------



## Conch times (Jul 21, 2012)

Thompsons Rule


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2012)

Rule Britannia


----------



## Dugout (Jul 21, 2012)

britannia ware


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2012)

Wareham instruments


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 21, 2012)

Instruments Clip-art


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

Arthur's bathrobe






 ~~~~~~~~

 â€œSomehow we have to figure out how to boost the price of gasoline to the levels in Europe.â€ -- Energy Secretary Steven Chu, 2008


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Bathrobe day


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2012)

Day Awesome


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome jealousy


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

jealousy green


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Green wise


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

wise guys


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

guys obsession


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Obsession no


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

No Obsession 






 "The national unemployment rate has been above 8% for each full month of President Obamaâ€™s term. The jobless rate has been above 8% since February 2009, a thirty-three month span unequaled in recorded history." From.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

obsession depression


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2012)

depression Glass


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

glass past


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

Glass Orb





From.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

orb blue


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Blue ball


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

ball bounce


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

past indiscretions


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

bouncing rapidly


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

indiscretions overcome


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Rapidly overcome


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

Overcome We


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

we aren't


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Aren't sure


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

sure thing


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Things blue


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

Blue mystery???


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

mystery package


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2012)

package tours


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

tourists kidnapped


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2012)

kidnapped Mind


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Mind snap


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

snapper sashimi


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

(I guess I'll check out 3-word game) [&:]


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Sashimi tuna


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

tuna Charlie


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Charlie brown


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

brown cow


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Cow bones


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

bones petrified


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Petrified wood


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 22, 2012)

Wood birds


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

birds flocking


----------



## Conch times (Jul 23, 2012)

Flocking seagulls


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2012)

Seagull Bombs


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2012)

bombshell retracted




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2012)

retracted & redacted


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 23, 2012)

Redacted Document


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2012)

document transparency


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2012)

transparency YEA!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2012)

Yea, Barbados!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 23, 2012)

dos muchos


----------



## Conch times (Jul 23, 2012)

Mucho ta ta's!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2012)

ta tas Save


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 23, 2012)

Save Me[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2012)

Me Decade




August 23, 1976.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2012)

Decade album.


----------



## Conch times (Jul 24, 2012)

album cover


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2012)

Cover Spot[]


----------



## Conch times (Jul 24, 2012)

Spot check


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 24, 2012)

check out!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 24, 2012)

out live


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2012)

Live dIE


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2012)

die hard


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 25, 2012)

hard hat


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2012)

Hard Luck []


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2012)

lucky hat


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2012)

Hat Trick[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2012)

Trick Pony


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 25, 2012)

Pony ride.


----------



## Conch times (Jul 25, 2012)

Ride hard


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 25, 2012)

hard head[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2012)

*


----------



## Conch times (Jul 25, 2012)

East coast


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 25, 2012)

coaster brake


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2012)

brake assembly


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 25, 2012)

assembly line




Ford, Dearborn 1913.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2012)

Line tangled...


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 26, 2012)

_Tangled Tale_


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

tale told


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 26, 2012)

told mom


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

mom cried []


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

cried out


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 26, 2012)

cried out


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 26, 2012)

out hanging


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

hanging around


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 26, 2012)

round tuit


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 26, 2012)

tuit - ion


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

it was


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 26, 2012)

was me


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

me also


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 26, 2012)

also want


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

want what


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 26, 2012)

what is


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

is apparently


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

Apparently not


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

not knotted


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

Knotted hair


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

hair ball


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

Ball boy


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

boy games


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

Game on


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

on course


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 26, 2012)

course corrected


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

Corrected wrong


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 26, 2012)

wrong way


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

Way outside


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2012)

Outside Monster


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

Monster root


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 26, 2012)

root gris-gris


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 26, 2012)

Gris-Gris Gumbo


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 26, 2012)

Gumbo bowls


----------



## Conch times (Jul 27, 2012)

Bowls full


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 27, 2012)

full speed


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

Speed Racer


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 27, 2012)

racer helmet


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

helmet required


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 27, 2012)

required license


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

licensed quack


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 27, 2012)

quack food


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

foodaholic mask


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 27, 2012)

masked man


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

man Tonto


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 27, 2012)

tonto actor


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

Actors' Home


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 27, 2012)

Home Alone


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

Alone Dark


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 27, 2012)

dark knight


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

knight EVIL


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 27, 2012)

evil brothers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2012)

Brothers Grim


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

brothers Grimm


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2012)

Grimm Tales


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 27, 2012)

Tales remembered


----------



## Conch times (Jul 27, 2012)

Remembered forgotten


----------



## Dugout (Jul 27, 2012)

forgotten what?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

What's (on) second


----------



## Conch times (Jul 27, 2012)

Second sight


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Conch times (Jul 27, 2012)

Unseen circumstances


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

circumstances extenuating


----------



## Dugout (Jul 28, 2012)

extenuating life


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 28, 2012)

Life enjoyed![]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 28, 2012)

enjoyed birthday


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 28, 2012)

birthday piÃ±ata


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2012)

piÃ±ata  Man!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 28, 2012)

Man hater  (wish I could insert a picture)


----------



## Dugout (Jul 28, 2012)

hater guts


----------



## Conch times (Jul 28, 2012)

Gut buster


----------



## Dugout (Jul 28, 2012)

Buster Brown


----------



## Conch times (Jul 28, 2012)

Brown bag


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 28, 2012)

Bag Balm


----------



## Conch times (Jul 28, 2012)

Balm ointment


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 28, 2012)

ointment hoof





From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Man hater  (wish I could insert a picture)


 
 why can't you?


 Hoofed Husband


----------



## Conch times (Jul 28, 2012)

Hoof print


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 28, 2012)

fingerprinted husband


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 28, 2012)

husband sick


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 29, 2012)

Sick Rick...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 29, 2012)

Rick Moranis


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2012)

Moranis  Ghostbuster


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

Ghostbusters two


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 29, 2012)

two heads


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

Heads turning


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 29, 2012)

turning towards


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

Towards Heaven


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2012)

Heaven sent []


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 29, 2012)

sent me[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

Me Like


----------



## Dugout (Jul 29, 2012)

like wise


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 29, 2012)

wise man....


----------



## Dugout (Jul 29, 2012)

man overboard


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 29, 2012)

overboard allegations


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 29, 2012)

Allegations unfounded!


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 29, 2012)

unfounded  accusations!


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

Accusations false


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 29, 2012)

, Fred cleared


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2012)

Cleared Crack


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 30, 2012)

crack bad!


----------



## glass man (Jul 30, 2012)

bad girl


----------



## Conch times (Jul 30, 2012)

girls trouble


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 30, 2012)

trouble doubled


----------



## Conch times (Jul 30, 2012)

Doubled over


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2012)

Over & Out


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 30, 2012)

Outta Sight


----------



## Dugout (Jul 30, 2012)

sight adjusted


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2012)

maladjusted fashion


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 31, 2012)

Fashion sense.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2012)

Sensei Penguin


----------



## Dugout (Jul 31, 2012)

Penguin March


----------



## Conch times (Jul 31, 2012)

march seven


----------



## Dugout (Jul 31, 2012)

seven eleven


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2012)

Eleventh Hour


----------



## Conch times (Jul 31, 2012)

Hour long


----------



## Dugout (Jul 31, 2012)

long time


----------



## Conch times (Jul 31, 2012)

Time out


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2012)

Outtakes Beefheart


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2012)

beefheart Art


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 31, 2012)

Art Carney.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2012)

Carney Gleason


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

Gleason Taylor






 "The U.S. General Services Administration doled out an additional $30 million in undisclosed bonuses during the previous fiscal year, an investigation by WUSA-TV has revealed.

 That brings the agency's bonus pool to almost $44 million for fiscal 2011, which began Oct. 1, 2010, and ended Sept. 30. Pay records for federal workers released in May to the Asbury Park Press revealed the agency paid more than $13 million in bonuses to GSA employees for the period.

 WUSA also says the payroll records show the GSA paid more than $8 million in overtime during fiscal 2011, with 85 employees earning $20,000 or more in OT..." USA Today, 7/31/12


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

Taylor's Ale




From.


 "Obama Supporters Barraged With Pleas for Cash
 By MICHAEL D. SHEAR

 Each plea for money from President Obama and his allies has become more urgent and desperate than the last.

 His campaignâ€™s chief operating officer said on Monday that â€œweâ€™ve gotten our behinds handed to us.â€ NY Times, 8/1/12


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

Ale House







"GSA holds conference at luxurious Opryland as House convenes hearing


 The embattled General Services Administration isn't exactly taking its lumps. 

 While a House panel convened a hearing Wednesday morning to hammer the free-spending GSA for its frequent and costly conferences, the GSA was holding yet another conference -- this one at the sprawling Opryland convention center in Nashville, Tenn. 

 The 2012 GSA SmartPay Training Conference runs from Tuesday to Thursday this week. It's for banks investing in the agency's so-called SmartPay system, but also invites a range of officials within GSA. 

 The visuals of the Nashville conference may prove irresistible to lawmakers looking for more examples of GSA's over-spending. 

 The conference being held this week in Nashville was held in Las Vegas last year, at a cost of nearly $840,000. This year, there is an event on the docket Wednesday night on the "General Jackson" steamboat, complete with a reception and entertainment..." From.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 1, 2012)

House party


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

Party Agency




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2012)

Agency  Whatever


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

whatever guns




From.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 1, 2012)

Guns good!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2012)

Good Bottle





 "NEVER SEND BOTTLES TO RICK LEASE"


----------



## Conch times (Aug 1, 2012)

Bottles Good


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

bottle Barack






 "Later today, the President of the United States will head to Will Guidara and Daniel Humm's blockbuster restaurant for a $40,000 a-head fundraiser." From.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 1, 2012)

Barack Bad


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2012)

Bad lease


----------



## Dugout (Aug 1, 2012)

lease lowered


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

lowered boom






 "The White House cut its outlook for U.S. growth in 2012 and 2013 on Friday, hours after data showed the economy grew at a tepid pace in the second quarter, raising concerns about a slowdown that could mar President Barack Obama's re-election chances." Last Friday.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 1, 2012)

Boom section


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

section nine


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2012)

Nine Banger


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

bangers & mash


----------



## Dugout (Aug 1, 2012)

mash potatoes


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2012)

Potato Head


----------



## Conch times (Aug 2, 2012)

Head case


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 2, 2012)

case closed


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2012)

closed beach


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2012)

beach bum


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 2, 2012)

Homeless bum


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2012)

bum lambs


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2012)

Lambs silenced


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2012)

silenced crowd


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2012)

crowded tenement




Jacob Riis


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2012)

tenement house


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2012)

house raising






Fast And Furious: William Hoover, Ex-ATF Deputy Director, Leaves Agency

 By PETE YOST 08/02/12 01:52 PM ET	 

 WASHINGTON -- The former deputy director of the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives has left the agency following the uproar over a flawed gun-smuggling probe called Operation Fast and Furious.

 William Hoover was the agency's No. 2 official from 2009 to 2011. He was reassigned last October during an ATF staff shake-up prompted by questions about Fast and Furious." From.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2012)

raising cane


----------



## Conch times (Aug 2, 2012)

Cane fury


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> house raising
> 
> ...


  Sruf you messing up the feel of the 2 word game thats enough of that chit. Luv ya man []


 fury  Sick


----------



## Conch times (Aug 2, 2012)

Sick puppy


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2012)

puppy love






 I hear ya, Rick, but sometimes two words are so limiting...


----------



## Conch times (Aug 2, 2012)

Love laugh


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2012)

_Laugh In_




@ GSA.gov


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2012)

in trouble


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2012)

trouble maker


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 3, 2012)

maker mistake  (as in the above guy in today's news)


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2012)

mistaken leader


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 3, 2012)

leader idiot (nice follow up Surf)


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2012)

idiocy & incompetence


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 3, 2012)

incompetence rules  (for now)


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2012)

rules ignored


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 3, 2012)

ignored deficit


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 3, 2012)

deficit growing!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2012)

growing! impatient


----------



## glass man (Aug 3, 2012)

impatient digger


----------



## Conch times (Aug 3, 2012)

digger days


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 3, 2012)

day's over


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2012)

over employment


----------



## Conch times (Aug 3, 2012)

Employment scary


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

King's Hair


----------



## glass man (Aug 4, 2012)

hair ball


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

Ball & chain


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2012)

chain cent


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

cents Left


----------



## Conch times (Aug 4, 2012)

Left hook


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2012)

hook'n eye


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

eyewash later


----------



## Conch times (Aug 4, 2012)

Later days


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

day's distraction




From.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 4, 2012)

[8|][8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

Smiley, West


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2012)

west bound


----------



## Conch times (Aug 4, 2012)

Bound up


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

up country


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2012)

country living


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

living dangerously


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2012)

dangerously driven


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

driven crazy


----------



## Conch times (Aug 4, 2012)

Crazy house


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

house traditional




Listen.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

traditional  digging


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

digging hops


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

Hopper diving


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

Hop bitters


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

bitters trail





From.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

Trail hunting


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

hunting jackalope


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

Jackalope king


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

King Curtis




Rock Hall


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

Curtis lyrics


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

lyrics forgotten


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

Forgotten Musician


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

musician remembered


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

Remembered Face


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

Face fear


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

fear crumpets


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

Crumpets cheese


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

Revisited memories


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

memories quarter


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

Master Sargeant




From.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

Sergeant drill


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

Drill Deep


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

Deep drop


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

drop dead


----------



## Dugout (Aug 5, 2012)

dead meat


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2012)

Meatball Recipe


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 6, 2012)

recipe failure


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2012)

failure malfunction


----------



## glass man (Aug 6, 2012)

malfunction junction


----------



## Conch times (Aug 6, 2012)

Junction box


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2012)

Box Jaw


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 6, 2012)

Jaw breaker![8|]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2012)

breaker box


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2012)

box factory


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2012)

factory workers


----------



## Conch times (Aug 6, 2012)

Workers needed


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2012)

needed Censure


----------



## Conch times (Aug 6, 2012)

Censure pinup


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2012)

pinup notices   []


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2012)

notices Odor


----------



## Conch times (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2012)

blast furnace


----------



## Conch times (Aug 6, 2012)

Furnace fire


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2012)

obama llama


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

llama swimming


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 7, 2012)

swimming dirty


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

Dirty Money




From.




From.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 7, 2012)

money election


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

election cartoon


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 7, 2012)

cartoon president!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

presidential inaction


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2012)

inaction successful


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2012)

successful dig


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

diggity, hot


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2012)

hot soup


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

soup Nazi


----------



## Conch times (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2012)

Jailbait Gallery [:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

gallery plastique


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2012)

plastique cup


----------



## Conch times (Aug 7, 2012)

Cup stacking


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

stacking finish


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2012)

finish squares


----------



## Conch times (Aug 7, 2012)

Squares chart


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2012)

chart explained


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 7, 2012)

Explained  what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

Whataburger Story




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2012)

story shaggy


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2012)

shaggy rationalization


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2012)

rationalization perfidy




story here.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 8, 2012)

Perfidy clothing


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2012)

clothing store





From.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 8, 2012)

store purchases


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2012)

purchases promenaded


----------



## Dugout (Aug 8, 2012)

promenade deck


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2012)

deck poop


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 8, 2012)

Poop sicle[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 8, 2012)

poop helper


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2012)

helper monkey


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 9, 2012)

monkey business


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2012)

Wonderful film!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2012)

Film Micro


----------



## Dugout (Aug 9, 2012)

micro phone


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2012)

phoney balogna


----------



## Dugout (Aug 9, 2012)

bologna sandwhich


----------



## antlerman23 (Aug 9, 2012)

sandwich shop


----------



## Dugout (Aug 9, 2012)

shop bench


----------



## Dugout (Aug 9, 2012)

bench grinder


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2012)

Grinder Supreme


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2012)

Supremes, _Baby!_


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 9, 2012)

Baby fat!!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2012)

"Fathead" & Ray





From.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 9, 2012)

ray gun


----------



## Conch times (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 10, 2012)

show dem


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2012)

Dem Teeth!   


 Yuck


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 10, 2012)

teeth extracted


----------



## Dugout (Aug 10, 2012)

extracted juice


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 10, 2012)

juice bar


----------



## Conch times (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Aug 10, 2012)

Crawl home[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 10, 2012)

Home field!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2012)

Boyoyo Boys


----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2012)

boys toys


----------



## Conch times (Aug 11, 2012)

Toys fun


----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2012)

fun vacation


----------



## Conch times (Aug 11, 2012)

Vacation here


----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2012)

here at


----------



## glass man (Aug 11, 2012)

at home


----------



## Conch times (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2012)

depot ...  train


----------



## Conch times (Aug 11, 2012)

Train track


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2012)

Track & Field


----------



## Conch times (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2012)

Museum Liverpool


----------



## Conch times (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2012)

echo repeated


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2012)

Echo Bank


----------



## Conch times (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2012)

monotony ended


----------



## Conch times (Aug 11, 2012)

Ended war


----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2012)

war civil


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2012)

civil ignorance


----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2012)

ignorance bliss


----------



## Conch times (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 12, 2012)

bomb b*st*rds  (the * are each a letter a)  Sorry, not as liberal as I thought.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

bastages like


----------



## Conch times (Aug 12, 2012)

Roman marony, I love that guy!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

Moronie's "Iceholes"


----------



## Conch times (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Aug 12, 2012)

Classic Bush


----------



## epackage (Aug 12, 2012)

Bush Stupid


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

classic Gullwing


----------



## epackage (Aug 12, 2012)

Stupid Banner


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

Banner irrelevant


----------



## epackage (Aug 12, 2012)

Banner Day


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

Day One


----------



## Conch times (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Aug 12, 2012)

Day Dreaming???


----------



## Conch times (Aug 12, 2012)

Dreaming big!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2012)

Big Bow![:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

bow shootin


----------



## Conch times (Aug 12, 2012)

Bow hunting


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

hunting gold




From.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

Hunter / Edwards


----------



## Conch times (Aug 12, 2012)

Edwards car


----------



## Dugout (Aug 12, 2012)

car races


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 12, 2012)

Races home.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 12, 2012)

home cooking


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 12, 2012)

cooking Fred


----------



## Dugout (Aug 12, 2012)

Fred's friend


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 12, 2012)

Friend indeed.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

Friendly, Fred





From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2012)

stone liner


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2012)

liner brush


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2012)

Brush word


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2012)

bird's house


----------



## Conch times (Aug 13, 2012)

House bottles


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2012)

bottles galore


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2012)

Galore more


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2012)

more plastic


----------



## Conch times (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2012)

sucks seltzer


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 13, 2012)

seltzer brain


----------



## Dugout (Aug 14, 2012)

brain storm


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 14, 2012)

Stormy Weather


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 14, 2012)

Weatherman Ayers


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 14, 2012)

sarsaparilla medicine


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2012)

Medicine Man


----------



## Conch times (Aug 14, 2012)

Man clueless


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2012)

Clueless Member


----------



## Conch times (Aug 14, 2012)

(whatever) member only


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

...


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 14, 2012)

Only Jerks






 complain about 

 others playing 

 a game 

 they, themselves 

 consider "stupid,"

 and when 

 they do

 play, they

 get it

 wrong. Howcome

 shouting down

 others, who

 have different

 beliefs is

 somehow "cool"

 or "democratic"?






 I'll feel

 sorry for

 our country

 if this 

 man and

 his Boss

 are still

 in office

 past January

 next year.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 14, 2012)

year 2013


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 14, 2012)

2013 Preview


----------



## Dugout (Aug 14, 2012)

preview trailer


----------



## Conch times (Aug 14, 2012)

Trailer tire


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2012)

Tire Rainbow


----------



## Conch times (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

Rainbow Sex


----------



## Conch times (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times


 

 I think the word was "Rick" as in "Rainbow Rick" your slippin E  I thought you were sharp [8|][8D]


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My bad, at least I didn't make a political post....[8D][8D][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2012)

Please read


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2012)

read Crying


----------



## Conch times (Aug 15, 2012)

crying wolf


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2012)

Wolf Spider





From.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 15, 2012)

spider web


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2012)

Web Site

 www.19thcenturybottlediggers.com []


----------



## Dugout (Aug 15, 2012)

sight unseen


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2012)

unseen train


----------



## Dugout (Aug 15, 2012)

train oneself


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 15, 2012)

Oneself digs.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 15, 2012)

Digs hard


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2012)

Hard Knocks


----------



## Dugout (Aug 15, 2012)

knocks guests


----------



## Conch times (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2012)

parking view


----------



## Conch times (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2012)

Finder Reminder


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 16, 2012)

Reminder kids!


----------



## Conch times (Aug 16, 2012)

Kids life


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 16, 2012)

Life Mikey


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 16, 2012)

Mikey did [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 16, 2012)

diddly squat


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 16, 2012)

Squat here...


----------



## Dugout (Aug 16, 2012)

here at


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 16, 2012)

aT oDDS


----------



## Dugout (Aug 16, 2012)

odds end !!!!


----------



## Conch times (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 16, 2012)

hunger pain


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 16, 2012)

Pain reliever.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 16, 2012)

reliever taken


----------



## Conch times (Aug 16, 2012)

Taken daily


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 16, 2012)

Daily constitutional[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 16, 2012)

constitutional rights.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> constitutional rights.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2012)

shoot me


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2012)

lol

 Right on


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 17, 2012)

On Wisconsin!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 17, 2012)

Wisconsin Dells


----------



## Conch times (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2012)

park ranger


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2012)

hey he looks like me a little[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2012)

rickrack edge


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 17, 2012)

Edge tested.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2012)

tested strength


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 17, 2012)

Strength (inner)


----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2012)

inner tube


----------



## Conch times (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2012)

wisdom ...   late


----------



## Conch times (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## nym9nyj7 (Aug 17, 2012)

Tube top.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2012)

top bloomer


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 17, 2012)

bloomer(s) worn.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2012)

worn under


----------



## nym9nyj7 (Aug 18, 2012)

Under pressure.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 18, 2012)

worn out


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

Out spoken


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2012)

Spoken Mouth


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

Mouth disease


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2012)

disease spreads.....


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 18, 2012)

spreads  germs


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

Germs spreader


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2012)

spreader manure  (a manure spreader is a piece of farm equipment just in case you city boys don't know. That's okay, cause I don't know much about big cities either) []


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

Manure spreader







 Could not help myself[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2012)

(thanks!!  You did a great job)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 18, 2012)

Job search.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2012)

search dictionary


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2012)

Simplified Writing


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

Writing genius


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 19, 2012)

Genius   IQ![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 19, 2012)

IQ test.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 19, 2012)

Test run


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 19, 2012)

Run 2     ~~~                           It's a game[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 19, 2012)

2 times.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2012)

Times up!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 20, 2012)

up there


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2012)

there here


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 20, 2012)

Here here!!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 20, 2012)

here's Puce!


----------



## Conch times (Aug 20, 2012)

Puce birthday


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 20, 2012)

Birthday & Anniversary


----------



## Conch times (Aug 20, 2012)

Anniversary Chevy


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 20, 2012)

Chevy Mom


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 20, 2012)

Mom spoiled[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Conch times (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2012)

mILK gLaSs


----------



## Conch times (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 21, 2012)

syringe dirty


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

_Dirty Dog_


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

Snoop Lion [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

Lion Judah


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

Judaean Desert


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2012)

Desert Eagle


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

Eagle Scout


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 22, 2012)

Scout camp.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea2EuozaJ7s  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2012)

farms located


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2012)

located Nebuchadnezzar


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2012)

NebuNebuchadnezzar Ginormous


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2012)

Ginormous Headache


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2012)

Headache President


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2012)

President amabO


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2012)

amabO karoB


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2012)

Rob Thomas


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2012)

Thomas Edison

 1851


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2012)

Edison lightbulb


----------



## Conch times (Aug 22, 2012)

Lightbulb plant


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2012)

plant garden


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2012)

garden  Zombie


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2012)

zombie fake


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 23, 2012)

fake photo


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2012)

Photo Shop


 My brother in law is in the dog house. Its not what u might think [8D]


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 23, 2012)

shop closed


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 23, 2012)

closed space




From.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 23, 2012)

Miami Beach


----------



## Dugout (Aug 23, 2012)

beach bum


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 23, 2012)

bum steer


----------



## Dugout (Aug 23, 2012)

steer butchered


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2012)

Steer bum! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Steer bum! []


 
 Hahaha funny chit


 Bum Kisser.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 24, 2012)

kisser, serial


----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2012)

Kisser Dirty
 (Surf beat me to it)


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 24, 2012)

Dirty Faces


----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2012)

faces forward


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 24, 2012)

Forward Catastrophe...


----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2012)

catastrophe impending


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 24, 2012)

impending delivery


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2012)

delivery Soon []


----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2012)

soon 2B   []


----------



## Conch times (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2012)

(good one Jay)
 Asian descent


----------



## capsoda (Aug 25, 2012)

Descent 3


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)

3 levels


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2012)

Level up


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 25, 2012)

Up scale[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2012)

Model Earth


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)

earth orbit


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)

bandolier Villa


----------



## Dugout (Aug 25, 2012)

villa vista


----------



## Conch times (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 25, 2012)

view park  []


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)

park bench


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)

Benchmarking Space




Neil Armstrong, God's Speed.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> bandolier Villa


 
 Ya didn't get that hint Surfer lol the word was orbit my picture was "Orbit Gum"  look on her strap. What would it be if the word were gum? im not going to be able to sleep tonight [8D]


 Jam Gum []


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)

gum distraction






 Sorry Rick, somehow I got distracted with all that gum... [8D]


----------



## Conch times (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)

Hazard Chelsea


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 26, 2012)

_Chelsea Girl_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> gum distraction
> 
> ...


 
 Thats what I figured.[8D]



 Girl HOT!


----------



## Conch times (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Aug 26, 2012)

Mama  Mia![sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 26, 2012)

Mia Fred!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 26, 2012)

Fred digger.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 26, 2012)

digger Joe


----------



## Conch times (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Aug 26, 2012)

Walsh  School[8|]


----------



## Conch times (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Aug 26, 2012)

Daze  festival.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2012)

Rock on!


----------



## Conch times (Aug 26, 2012)

On point


----------



## glass man (Aug 26, 2012)

point west


----------



## Conch times (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2012)

Coast colors


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2012)

colors polka-dot


----------



## Conch times (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2012)

Afro Sheen


----------



## Conch times (Aug 27, 2012)

Sheen water


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2012)

Water Works


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

Work Smart


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2012)

Smart, Maxwell


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2012)

Maxwell Coffee


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 27, 2012)

Coffee  drinker [sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2012)

drinker barefoot


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 27, 2012)

Barefoot  Contessa [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2012)

Contessa Birra


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

Birra Philadelphia


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 27, 2012)

Philadelphia   glass[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2012)

glass beaker


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 27, 2012)

Beaker breaker[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2012)

breaker  heart


----------



## Conch times (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2012)

American made


----------



## Conch times (Aug 27, 2012)

Made FAST!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2012)

fast furious


----------



## Conch times (Aug 27, 2012)

Furious rage


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2012)

rage road


----------



## Conch times (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2012)

road construction


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 27, 2012)

runner dropped


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2012)

dropped out  (my bad)


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2012)

Out, damned


----------



## Conch times (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## madman (Aug 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times


nice!


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 27, 2012)

anything goes


----------



## Conch times (Aug 27, 2012)

Goes Deep


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2012)

goes touring




From.

"Eric Holderâ€™s world tour

 Just after a House subcommittee approved an effort to hold Holder in contempt of Congress for refusing to turn over documents relating to the â€œFast and Furiousâ€ controversy, the nationâ€™s top lawyer boarded a plane bound for Copenhagen. The two-day trip also included a stop in Berlin.

 Last month, he made a nine-day sweep that included HonoÂ­lulu, Guam, Kuala Lumpur and Singapore..." From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

Deep  Deepie 


 Its a deep deep deepie sir deep a lot brain? 

  what an idiot.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> goes touring
> 
> ...


 

 The word was deep mang


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 28, 2012)

Mango Chutney


----------



## Dugout (Aug 28, 2012)

chutney opened


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 28, 2012)

opened door


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2012)

Door 2 Nothingness


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 28, 2012)

nothingness fight


----------



## Conch times (Aug 28, 2012)

Fight night


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2012)

Night Dead


----------



## Conch times (Aug 28, 2012)

Dead dinner


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 28, 2012)

dinner bell


----------



## Conch times (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2012)

Bell Witch


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2012)

Not gonna change it


----------



## Conch times (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Aug 28, 2012)

Hunter  Douglas.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 28, 2012)

Douglas returns


----------



## Conch times (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 28, 2012)

policy unenforced






Jon Corzine


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 29, 2012)

unenforced welfare (programs suck)


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 29, 2012)

welfare precedent


----------



## Conch times (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 29, 2012)

constructions fantastique




Food Sculptures


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 29, 2012)

fantastique  unfettered[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 30, 2012)

mind business


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2012)

"business...somebody"


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2012)

"somebody else"


----------



## Conch times (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2012)

international welcome


----------



## Conch times (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2012)

Bitches Rule!


----------



## Conch times (Aug 30, 2012)

Rule house


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 31, 2012)

_House_... Animals


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 31, 2012)

Animals elected!


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 31, 2012)

Has there ever been a post that has had this many replies and if so when????????


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 31, 2012)

previous game






 & Every Member...


----------



## Conch times (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  hunting262
> 
> Has there ever been a post that has had this many replies and if so when????????





> RE: Two word game - 8/31/2012 12:21:20 AM
> New Messages
> surfaceone
> Super Member
> ...


 
 I started a "guess the word"game years ago I think it beat the "2word game"  I forget what I called it. Im sure surf can find it[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2012)

Room please!


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 31, 2012)

please stop!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 31, 2012)

stop games


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 31, 2012)

Game's Afoot


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2012)

keep your eye on the wizz


----------



## Conch times (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 31, 2012)

"stroke" coxswain


----------



## Conch times (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 31, 2012)

questions answered


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 31, 2012)

answered  twice!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Aug 31, 2012)

nice time


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 31, 2012)

time out


----------



## Dugout (Aug 31, 2012)

out done


----------



## Conch times (Aug 31, 2012)

Done well


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2012)

well digger




From.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 1, 2012)

Digger   Rick[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Conch times (Sep 1, 2012)

Rick genest


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2012)

Genest booger


----------



## Conch times (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 1, 2012)

hollow leg


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2012)

leg, wooden


----------



## Conch times (Sep 1, 2012)

Wooden box


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2012)

box 'o' rocks


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2012)

roll 'em


----------



## Dugout (Sep 1, 2012)

them there


----------



## Conch times (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 1, 2012)

yesterday's kids


----------



## Conch times (Sep 1, 2012)

Kids rule


----------



## Dugout (Sep 1, 2012)

rule broken


----------



## Conch times (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 1, 2012)

promises forgotten


----------



## Conch times (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 1, 2012)

remember what????


----------



## Conch times (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2012)

What An


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2012)

I hate this game sometime

 ya got people right on your azz


----------



## Dugout (Sep 1, 2012)

happen stance


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2012)

Coo-coo Puffs


----------



## Conch times (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2012)

Paradise Landscape


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2012)

Landscape *Corruption*







"Immigration official resigns over alleged lewd behavior

 By David Jackson, USA TODAY, Sep 01, 2012

 A top official with Immigration and Customs Enforcement has resigned after allegations of inappropriate sexual behavior lodged by at three ICE employees, the Associated Press is reporting.

 Suzanne Barr, the agency's chief of staff, called the allegations unfounded in a resignation letter to ICE Director John Morton, but said she wants to avoid distractions for the agency.

 Barr is a political appointee of President Obama and a long-time aide to Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano.

 The complaints against Barr are included in a sexual discrimination and retaliation lawsuit filed by a senior ICE agent in May.

 The Associated Press, which obtained a copy of Barr's resignation letter, reports:

 In her letter to Morton, Barr said she has been the subject of "unfounded allegations designed to destroy my reputation" and is resigning "with great regret." ...

 Barr went on leave last month after the New York Post reported on the lawsuit filed by James T. Hayes Jr., ICE's special agent in charge in New York. Additional employees came forward with their allegations around the same time. ...

 In one complaint, Barr is accused of telling a male subordinate he was "sexy" and asking a personal question about his anatomy during an office party. In a separate complaint, she is accused of offering to perform a sex act with a male subordinate during a business trip in Bogota, Colombia. She's also accused of calling a male subordinate from her hotel room and offering to perform a sex act. The names of two of Barr's accusers were censored in affidavits reviewed by AP.

 Homeland Security's office of professional responsibility and inspector general have been investigating the allegations.

 Prior to the lawsuit, there were no complaints about Barr, according to a homeland security official who spoke to the AP on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to speak publicly about the matter.

 In the lawsuit, Hayes described a "frat house" atmosphere at ICE designed to humiliate male employees under Barr's leadership. Hayes, who was transferred to New York from ICE headquarters in Washington, is asking for more than $4 million that, among other things, would cover compensation he believes he is owed for relocation expenses and financial losses associated with his transfer." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2012)

*Corruption Tour*






 From ,gov.

"Eric Holderâ€™s world tour


 By Al Kamen, Published: August 22

 Up to now, it looked like Secretary of State Hillary Clinton was racing former SecState Condi Rice in a quest to rack up the most frequent-flier miles.

 But it seems Clinton might have competition from an unlikely source: Attorney General Eric Holder, who has been quite the jet-setter of late. We hear heâ€™s planning a trip next month to Saudi Arabia and other Middle Eastern countries. That intercontinental jaunt will cap off a summer that has included visits by the AG to Denmark, Germany, Guam, Malaysia and Singapore.

 Just after a House subcommittee approved an effort to hold Holder in contempt of Congress for refusing to turn over documents relating to the â€œFast and Furiousâ€ controversy, the nationâ€™s top lawyer boarded a plane bound for Copenhagen. The two-day trip also included a stop in Berlin.

 Last month, he made a nine-day sweep that included HonoÂ­lulu, Guam, Kuala Lumpur and Singapore.

 During the trips, Holder met with an array of foreign dignitaries â€” including his counterparts in the countries he visited â€” participated in roundtables and gave a speech or two. Issues discussed included counterterrorism, data sharing, international crime, drug trafficking, immigration and the like. Hardly a second to catch oneâ€™s breath, much less take in the sights. Frankly, just looking at the itineraries left us exhausted.

 So itâ€™s not that the peripatetic Holder isnâ€™t working hard â€” heâ€™s just doing it on foreign soil.

 â€œThis isnâ€™t news,â€ DoJ spokeswoman Tracy Schmaler insists." From.


----------



## Conch times (Sep 2, 2012)

Tour Tortugas


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2012)

Tortugas turtle


----------



## Conch times (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2012)

kraals bluff


----------



## Conch times (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2012)

war shortage


----------



## Conch times (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2012)

solution unavailable


----------



## Conch times (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2012)

woman taxing


----------



## Conch times (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 2, 2012)

matters most


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 3, 2012)

Most Hits


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

hits homerun


----------



## Conch times (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)

Derbyshire Greyhound




From.


----------



## Conch times (Sep 3, 2012)

Greyhound running


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 3, 2012)

Running out


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

out shine


----------



## Conch times (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 3, 2012)

ON Target


----------



## Conch times (Sep 3, 2012)

Target acquired


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Conch times (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)

good tune


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

tune carried


----------



## Conch times (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

away far


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)

carried water


----------



## Conch times (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

water ways


----------



## Conch times (Sep 3, 2012)

Ways around


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 3, 2012)

beat me by 3 seconds, ya win       ways out...................


----------



## Conch times (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

post office


----------



## Conch times (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

space outer


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)

Outer Space


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)

_Space Patrol_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 4, 2012)

Patrol Officer


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2012)

Officer Obie


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2012)

Obie Award


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 4, 2012)

Award Dance


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2012)

dance class


----------



## Conch times (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2012)

Act Right


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Sep 5, 2012)

right angle


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2012)

angle nostril


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 5, 2012)

nostril  booger[][8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 5, 2012)

booger brained


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 5, 2012)

*


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 5, 2012)

Lite  Beer[:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2012)

Beer Wagon


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 5, 2012)

Wagon Missing


----------



## Conch times (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2012)

Horse surfing


----------



## Conch times (Sep 5, 2012)

Surfing shark


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 5, 2012)

Shark Chompers


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2012)

shark sniffing


----------



## Dugout (Sep 6, 2012)

sniffing armpits


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> sniffing armpits


 

 LOL ew


 Armpit Hair


----------



## Dugout (Sep 6, 2012)

hair braided


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2012)

braided bread


----------



## Conch times (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Sep 6, 2012)

Winner ~~ Loser![sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Conch times (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2012)

lifestyle lift


----------



## Conch times (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2012)

trucks table


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 6, 2012)

table tides


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 6, 2012)

TIDE CATCH


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Conch times (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2012)

pistol, pocket




From.


----------



## Conch times (Sep 6, 2012)

Pocket knife


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 6, 2012)

knife fish


----------



## Conch times (Sep 6, 2012)

Fish hog


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

hog jowl


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2012)

jowly flatulence


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2012)

flatulence Emergency


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2012)

Emergency Funds


----------



## Conch times (Sep 7, 2012)

Funds LOW!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2012)

Low Down


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2012)

Down stream


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

stream roils


----------



## Conch times (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

( If you wouldn't have put up that picture Conch, you'd have beaten me)


----------



## Conch times (Sep 7, 2012)

Rolls punches


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> ( If you wouldn't have put up that picture Conch, you'd have beaten me)


 
 I hate when people beat me [][]


  punches through


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey Conch...wake up...it was roils
                                      not rolls

 [][][]


----------



## Conch times (Sep 7, 2012)

Is this one ok?


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

( heck, I don't care)

 time out


----------



## Conch times (Sep 7, 2012)

(and I thought you cared[])

 Out ride


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

ride away


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 7, 2012)

away tickets!


----------



## Conch times (Sep 7, 2012)

Tickets received.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2012)

tickets: *Stones!*


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 7, 2012)

reeceived broken[]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

broken wire


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 7, 2012)

wire service


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

service station


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2012)

Station, Pennsylvania


----------



## Conch times (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

Dutch oven


----------



## Conch times (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

roasted almonds


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2012)

almond slices


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey lets start "The 2 word food game" only food gos  [8D]


 Slices Vinny


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

Vinny Cake


----------



## Conch times (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 8, 2012)

Boss sauce


----------



## Conch times (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

upside down


----------



## Conch times (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

homemade hearts


----------



## Conch times (Sep 8, 2012)

Hearts artichoke


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

artichoke fields


----------



## Conch times (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 8, 2012)

Grill Feast

 Thats what we could do. Pick subjects to make the 2 word game less --how should I say repetitive []   Food,animals,cars, etc


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

feasting utensils


----------



## Conch times (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

Bingo snack


----------



## Conch times (Sep 8, 2012)

Snack time


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

Time fish


----------



## Conch times (Sep 8, 2012)

Fish tacos


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 8, 2012)

Toco Pizza


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

Pizza famous


----------



## Conch times (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

Food Pyramid


----------



## Conch times (Sep 8, 2012)

Pyramid food


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

food fight


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 9, 2012)

fight  video.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2012)

VIDEO MAC


----------



## Conch times (Sep 9, 2012)

Mac cheese


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

cheese head


----------



## Conch times (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Conch times (Sep 9, 2012)

Balls spicy


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't look


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

spicy chicharrones


----------



## Conch times (Sep 9, 2012)

Chicharrones cubanos


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

Cubanos postprandial


----------



## Conch times (Sep 9, 2012)

Postprandial coffee


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

coffee & beignets


----------



## Conch times (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

mixed veggies


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2012)

veggie Subway


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bucky902
> 
> Don't look


 
 ???????????????/ whats wrong with this picture?????????  look around you []


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

subway gum


----------



## Conch times (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

review pantry


----------



## Conch times (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Conch times (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2012)

*


----------



## Conch times (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Conch times (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 10, 2012)

bisque, lobster


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2012)

lobster buttered


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 10, 2012)

buttered corn


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 10, 2012)

Corn Fritters 

 Im surprised Dugout hasn't chimed in? cookin is her bag.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, my computer doesn't like me at times.
  And it doesn't let me participate. So today it behaving normally.
  Fritters fried


----------



## Conch times (Sep 10, 2012)

Fried conch


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2012)

If you guys would 2-word about normal food it would make it easier for me.
 But then what is normal right??

 Conch Concocted   []


----------



## Conch times (Sep 10, 2012)

You never heard of "conch fritters" ,  I thought it was going to be next for sure!


----------



## Conch times (Sep 10, 2012)

Concocted meal


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2012)

cornmeal muffins


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 10, 2012)

meal stick


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2012)

sticky buns


----------



## Conch times (Sep 10, 2012)

Buns honey


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 10, 2012)

Honey BooBoo


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2012)

Booberry Pie


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 10, 2012)

Pie mode!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2012)

moderate serving


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 10, 2012)

SERVING LAME


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2012)

Lame Duck


----------



## Conch times (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry to break up the food thing but I had to.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Sep 10, 2012)

Dynasty  Series[8|]


----------



## Conch times (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Sep 10, 2012)

Swamp People


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

people assume...


----------



## Dugout (Sep 11, 2012)

assume worst


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

worst wurst


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 11, 2012)

PEE COLA


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

Colabot delirium


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 11, 2012)

delirium cafe


----------



## Conch times (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

sole meuniÃ¨re


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2012)

meuniÃ¨re thannenkirch


----------



## Conch times (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

Thannenkirch cherries


----------



## Dugout (Sep 11, 2012)

cherry pie


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 11, 2012)

pie face


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 11, 2012)

> pie face


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

face plate


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 11, 2012)

plate face


----------



## Conch times (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

plant rhubarb


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 11, 2012)

rhubarb pie[&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2012)

Pie eyed!


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 11, 2012)

Eye cried.....[][]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2012)

cried. "Milk!"


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)

Milk break


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

break(fast) casserole


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)

casserole tuna


----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

tuna sandwhich


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 12, 2012)

sandwich cartoon


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)

cartoon network


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2012)

network Food


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)

food fight


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2012)

fight tomatoes


----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

tomatoes stuffed


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2012)

stuffed peppers


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 12, 2012)

Peppers Ghost


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)

ghost chili


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2012)

Chilli Sauce


----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> break(fast) casserole


 
 2 # link sausage, cut up & browned
 8 slices of bread, cubed
 3/4 # mild or sharp grated cheese
 4 eggs
 2 1/4 cups milk
 1 can mushroom soup

 Layer bread, suasage, & chees in casserole dish. Repeat layers.
 Beat eggs, milk, and soup. Pour over mixture. 
 Let stand overnight (in frig).

 Bake at 325* for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

Sauce Barbeque

 1 c. ketchup
 1/4 c. brown sugar
 1 Tablespoon liquid smoke
 3 Tablespoons white vinegar
 1 teaspoon salt
 Dash of pepper


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2012)

barbeque delights...


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Sep 12, 2012)

delights crackers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2012)

*


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

Shack...Sugar


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)

Sugar mama


----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

Mama's cooking


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

Channel Catfish


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)

Catfish blackened


----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

blackeyed (blackened) peas !


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

(don't you carrot all?)  []

 carrot sticks


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

fire pit


----------



## Conch times (Sep 12, 2012)

Pit cooking


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2012)

cooking Mom


----------



## Conch times (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Conch times (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice legs Mr. Surf,  I never would have thought you were a ginger![8D].


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 13, 2012)

Ginger I am not, Mr. Jay, and I thought it was a forearm, but knew for certain it was a "tattoo cheeseburger."


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 13, 2012)

Beer power!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 13, 2012)

Power lunch


----------



## Dugout (Sep 13, 2012)

lunch pail


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 13, 2012)

pail emptied...


----------



## Dugout (Sep 13, 2012)

emptied garbage


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 13, 2012)

garbage Meal


----------



## Dugout (Sep 13, 2012)

meal prepared


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 14, 2012)

prepared Mustard


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 14, 2012)

mustard plant


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 14, 2012)

bottle beer


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 14, 2012)

beer  gut![8D]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 14, 2012)

gut eaters


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 14, 2012)

eater's digest


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 14, 2012)

digestive biscuits


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 14, 2012)

biscuits Rubber


----------



## Dugout (Sep 14, 2012)

rubber band


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 14, 2012)

band buffet


----------



## Dugout (Sep 14, 2012)

buffet style


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 14, 2012)

style cakes


----------



## Dugout (Sep 14, 2012)

cake walk


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 14, 2012)

walk left


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2012)

left behind


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 15, 2012)

behind counter


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2012)

counter space


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 15, 2012)

space food


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2012)

Food Me!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey Rick, I have a bird clock just the one in your background, so the words are

 Me too


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 15, 2012)

too sour


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2012)

sour cream


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 15, 2012)

cream puff


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2012)

puff pastry


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2012)

Puff Stuff


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2012)

pastry stuffed


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 15, 2012)

Stuffed Pigeon


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2012)

pigeon pie


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 15, 2012)

Pie Eating


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2012)

eating supper


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 15, 2012)

supper time[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2012)

time's up


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 15, 2012)

Up state.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2012)

State One!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2012)

one time


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Stuffed Pigeon


 
 lol


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 15, 2012)

Lollipop Chainsaw


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 16, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 17, 2012)

Chainsaw used


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 17, 2012)

used equipment


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 17, 2012)

Equipment Malfunctioning


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 17, 2012)

malfunctioning appliance


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 17, 2012)

appliance riding


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 17, 2012)

Riding Shotgun [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 17, 2012)

shotgun wedding


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 17, 2012)

Wedding Ruined


----------



## Dugout (Sep 17, 2012)

ruined ruins


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 18, 2012)

Ruins Demolished [] [] []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 18, 2012)

Demolished Idiot!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 18, 2012)

idiotic shoes


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 18, 2012)

Shoes small


----------



## Conch times (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 18, 2012)

BALLS, SPACE.


----------



## Conch times (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Demolished Idiot!


 

 Awesome!  LOL at Fat Head.

 Not a 2 word submission.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They just had a "fat head" marathon on the week end. Yeah I watched a few just to bad moth the jerk. "Were in there like swim wear" wow he had some sicking lines.  "Pack it and Rack it!" id like to pack him in a pine box. A BIG pine box. GONE BABY!!



 The word-------->  Dive High


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2012)

high board


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 19, 2012)

Board  Meeting[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2012)

meeting guidelines


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 19, 2012)

guidelines followed.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 19, 2012)

followed Problems


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2012)

problems encountered


----------



## Dugout (Sep 19, 2012)

encountered pirates


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2012)

Pirates Penzance


----------



## Dugout (Sep 19, 2012)

?????  Notta Clue   ?????    []


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2012)

clue found


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2012)

Penzance Tobacco 


 No skipping words Dugout [8D]


----------



## Conch times (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

road signs


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 20, 2012)

signs alien


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Alien Uncle


----------



## THOMAS1967 (Sep 20, 2012)

Uncle Kracker


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

_Krackerjack_ band


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 20, 2012)

band aid


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

aid vehicle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2012)

vehicle Suds


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Suds McDuff





From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

McDuff Concert


----------



## Conch times (Sep 20, 2012)

Concert poster


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

poster Fillmore


----------



## Conch times (Sep 20, 2012)

Fillmore hill


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Hill O'beans


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 20, 2012)

o'beans fergus


----------



## Conch times (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2012)

Diesel Frightliner


----------



## Conch times (Sep 20, 2012)

Freightliner Coronado


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

del Coronado Hotel


----------



## Dugout (Sep 20, 2012)

hotel room


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

roomba surfing


----------



## Dugout (Sep 20, 2012)

surfing net


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 20, 2012)

net worth!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Worth Perfume


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2012)

Coronado Skink


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2012)

7


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Endangered Gingerbread


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Gingerbread Castle


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 20, 2012)

Castle moat.


----------



## Conch times (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 21, 2012)

monster cookies


----------



## Dugout (Sep 21, 2012)

cookies frosted


----------



## Dugout (Sep 21, 2012)

frosted window


----------



## Conch times (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Conch times (Sep 21, 2012)

I hate when that happens!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 21, 2012)

I love it when it happens to someone else! []

 tint darker


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2012)

Darker Lighter


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2012)

Lighter leaving




From.


----------



## Conch times (Sep 21, 2012)

Leaving paradise


----------



## Dugout (Sep 21, 2012)

Paradise Island


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 21, 2012)

Island girl.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 21, 2012)

girl barefoot


----------



## Conch times (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2012)

Contessa Technicolor


----------



## Conch times (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

Cinestyle Pro


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

Pro Bowler


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

Bowler Extraordinaire


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

Extraordinaire catch


----------



## Conch times (Sep 22, 2012)

Catch dinner


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

dinner diagram


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

diagram gap


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2012)

gap fixed


----------



## Conch times (Sep 22, 2012)

Fixed race


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2012)

race begins


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 22, 2012)

begins tour


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2012)

tour caves


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 22, 2012)

caves association


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2012)

association members


----------



## Conch times (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

only dirt


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2012)

Only (the) Lonely


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

_Lonely Boy_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

association bUNNY

 look AT THE KID HAHAHA


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

OMG !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

tHERE SORT THAT OUT


----------



## Conch times (Sep 22, 2012)

Boy toy


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

toy boat


----------



## nydigger (Sep 23, 2012)

boat house


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2012)

House CRazzzzzzzzy!


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 23, 2012)

Crazzzzzy Fred!


----------



## THOMAS1967 (Sep 23, 2012)

Fred Flinstone..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2012)

Flintstones Kid


----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2012)

Kid Rock


----------



## Conch times (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2012)

hard boiled


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 23, 2012)

boiled egg


----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2012)

egg hatching


----------



## Conch times (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2012)

olive oil


----------



## Conch times (Sep 23, 2012)

Oil massage


----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2012)

massage therapist


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 23, 2012)

THERAPIST PRESCRIPTIONS


----------



## Conch times (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2012)

sunglasses lost


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2012)

Lost Feeling


----------



## Conch times (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2012)

Horny Cows


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2012)

Cows HEAD  LOL


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 24, 2012)

head cheese


----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2012)

Cheese Ball

 8 oz. cream chese
 1 1/2 oz. blue cheese
 1 stick oleo
 Soften to room temperature and beat with mixer.
 Mix in 1/4 c. chopped black olives
 1/2 c chopped green stuffed olives
 2 Tbl. chopped onion
 Refrigerate.
 Make into ball and roll in chopped nuts (1/2 c.)
 Serve with crackers.


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 24, 2012)

ball python


----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2012)

python bleached


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2012)

bleached beach


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 24, 2012)

beach party[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2012)

Fred you are a

 party animal


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 24, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2012)

crackers graham


----------



## Conch times (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2012)

street plowed


----------



## Conch times (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2012)

bottles afterwards


----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey, You Changed it on me!
 rail roaded


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2012)

roaded Cave


----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2012)

Cave Dwellings


----------



## Conch times (Sep 24, 2012)

Just keeping you on your toes.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2012)

dwellings submerged


----------



## Conch times (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2012)

heritage spent


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2012)

spent cartridges


----------



## Conch times (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 24, 2012)

Direct sales


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 25, 2012)

Sales over.


----------



## nydigger (Sep 25, 2012)

over load


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2012)

LOAD UP


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 25, 2012)

Up (the) Republic


----------



## Conch times (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Sep 25, 2012)

Services rendered!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2012)

rendered Explosive


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 26, 2012)

Flatulence POWER!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 26, 2012)

Power ASS!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)

assassinate stain


----------



## Dugout (Sep 26, 2012)

stain--->  coffee


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 26, 2012)

Coffee break.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)

break dance


----------



## Dugout (Sep 26, 2012)

dance rumba


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Sep 26, 2012)

Land ahoy![sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahoy  ---->   Chips


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)

chips -- dip


----------



## Dugout (Sep 26, 2012)

dip  ---->   skinny


----------



## Conch times (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 26, 2012)

Ski Slope


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)

sloped forehead


----------



## Conch times (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 26, 2012)

wrinkles  ----->   dimples


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 26, 2012)

dimples gone


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)

dimples everywhere


----------



## Dugout (Sep 26, 2012)

gone everywhere


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)

everywhere pumpkin






 Nice save, Renee!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 26, 2012)

Pumpkin Carving


 (sunflowerseeds there Surf)


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)

carving sunflower






 Right, you am, again...


----------



## Dugout (Sep 26, 2012)

sunflower   --->    cactus


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2012)

Cactus Kid


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2012)

Kid Ricky


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

ricky logo


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2012)

logo motion


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2012)

motion sensor


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

sensor swab


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2012)

swab wound


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2012)

Wound Obvious


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

obvious jokes


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2012)

jokes cartoons


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

cartoons potato


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2012)

potato love


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

love birds


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2012)

birds migrate


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2012)

immigrate Biscayne


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Biscayne


car


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2012)

car upgraded


----------



## Conch times (Sep 27, 2012)

Upgraded Chevy


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

chevy camaro


----------



## Conch times (Sep 27, 2012)

Camaro beware


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2012)

beware tresspassers


----------



## Conch times (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

trespassers sign


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2012)

Welcome students


----------



## Conch times (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2012)

driver survived




From.


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

driver game


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2012)

survival games


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2012)

games procession


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

possession island


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2012)

island paradise


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

paradise falls


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

ops


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2012)

falls down


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

down arrow


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2012)

Arrow Danger


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2012)

Danger, Will


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2012)

will (&) testament


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 27, 2012)

danger above


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2012)

testament above


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

above water


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

wings logo


----------



## Dugout (Sep 28, 2012)

logo displayed


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

displayed ennui


----------



## Dugout (Sep 28, 2012)

ennui prototype


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

prototype Corvair




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 28, 2012)

*


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

ranch house


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

House, Son




From.


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

son disappoint


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

Disappoint Mints


----------



## Dugout (Sep 28, 2012)

Son NOT


----------



## Conch times (Sep 28, 2012)

not five


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

five fingers


----------



## Conch times (Sep 28, 2012)

finger discount


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

discount offer


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

offering Kava


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

kava plant


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

Plant Closed











 another waiting...




From.


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

closed window


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

windowsill Doyle's


----------



## Dugout (Sep 28, 2012)

Doyles's Demolition 
 (I just made that up so we could get on to the next word)


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

demolition derby


----------



## Dugout (Sep 28, 2012)

derby  <--->   boxcar


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

boxcar willie


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

Willie Slick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 28, 2012)

Slick Willy


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

willy jeep


----------



## Dugout (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeep Cartoon


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

cartoon Creepers


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

cartoon fish


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 28, 2012)

fish breath[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 28, 2012)

breath mint


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

mint jeans


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

Mint Anderson


----------



## Dugout (Sep 28, 2012)

Anderson Windows


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

_Windows_ remembered


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2012)

remembered Hillbilly's


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)

Hillbilly safety


----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2012)

(That was funny Jay)

 Safety Pin


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Sep 29, 2012)

it hurts


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)

Hurts music


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 29, 2012)

music tattoos


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Sep 29, 2012)

Lous Pizza


----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2012)

pizza crust


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2012)

crab apple


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2012)

Crab food


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)

Food junky


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2012)

you do that just to make me crazy huh?


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)

I hate when that happens[][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2012)

Junkie digger


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2012)

no your uncle


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)

Uncle digger


----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2012)

digger's shovel


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 29, 2012)

SHOVEL HEAD.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2012)

head honcho


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2012)

Classic pose


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2012)

running race


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 29, 2012)

race card


----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2012)

card punched


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 29, 2012)

punched Routine


----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2012)

routine  <---->   daily


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)

Daily fuel


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2012)

fuel addiction


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2012)

piercings   OUCH!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 29, 2012)

Ouch face


----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2012)

face it


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 29, 2012)

"It" Bow






 How is young master "ouch" face, today?


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)

Bow hunting


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 29, 2012)

hunting suit


----------



## Conch times (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2012)

yourself worthy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2012)

worthy NOT


----------



## Conch times (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 30, 2012)

doppelganger guys


----------



## Conch times (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Sep 30, 2012)

Fawkes  Virus!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 30, 2012)

VIRUS PROTECTION.


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 30, 2012)

virus cell


----------



## Conch times (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Sep 30, 2012)

International  Delight[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Conch times (Sep 30, 2012)

Delight dark


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 30, 2012)

_Darkness Noon_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2012)

Noon Light


----------



## Conch times (Sep 30, 2012)

Light water


----------



## Dugout (Sep 30, 2012)

water fountain


----------



## Conch times (Sep 30, 2012)

Fountain boats


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 30, 2012)

BOATS RACING.


 (BOATS = BREAK OUT ANOTHER THOUSAND SUCKER!)[]


----------



## Conch times (Sep 30, 2012)

Racing hard


----------



## Dugout (Sep 30, 2012)

hard head


----------



## Conch times (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 30, 2012)

STRONG ODOR.


----------



## Asterx (Sep 30, 2012)

Odor Eater


----------



## Dugout (Sep 30, 2012)

eater appetite


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 30, 2012)

appetite satisfied.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 30, 2012)

satisfied grade


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2012)

Grade made.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 1, 2012)

made scared


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 1, 2012)

scared Shrekless


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 1, 2012)

SHREKLESS DRIVING.


----------



## Asterx (Oct 1, 2012)

Driving Ms.-Davy


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 1, 2012)

davy jones


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 1, 2012)

Jones Town


----------



## Conch times (Oct 1, 2012)

Town south


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 1, 2012)

SOUTH PARK.


----------



## Asterx (Oct 1, 2012)

South Park


----------



## Asterx (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry Doc[8D]


----------



## nydigger (Oct 2, 2012)

Park Place or Doc Holiday.....however you wanna do it


----------



## Dugout (Oct 2, 2012)

Holiday Feast


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 2, 2012)

Feastival Philadelphia


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 2, 2012)

(THE) PHILADELPHIA PROJECT.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 2, 2012)

project finished


----------



## THOMAS1967 (Oct 3, 2012)

Finished painting


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 3, 2012)

PAINTING CLASSES.


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 3, 2012)

classes banner


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 3, 2012)

classes banner


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 3, 2012)

banner headline


----------



## Dugout (Oct 3, 2012)

Headline Academy


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 3, 2012)

academy sports


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 3, 2012)

Sports Legend


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 3, 2012)

Legend Maker


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 3, 2012)

maker unknown


----------



## Conch times (Oct 3, 2012)

Unknown object


----------



## Dugout (Oct 3, 2012)

object subject


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 3, 2012)

subject detained


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 3, 2012)

detained


----------



## Dugout (Oct 3, 2012)

badass Jackson


----------



## Conch times (Oct 3, 2012)

Jackson Awesome


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome donkey!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 4, 2012)

donkey races


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 4, 2012)

races Mule


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 4, 2012)

Mule Music


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 4, 2012)

Music horse


----------



## THOMAS1967 (Oct 4, 2012)

Horse Racing..


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2012)

racing stripes


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 4, 2012)

stripes pattern


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2012)

pattern repeated


----------



## Conch times (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2012)

measures up


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 4, 2012)

up hairstyles


----------



## Conch times (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Oct 4, 2012)

games online


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2012)

online tightrope


----------



## Conch times (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Oct 4, 2012)

books cartoon


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2012)

cartoon character


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 4, 2012)

character defect


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2012)

defective parts


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 4, 2012)

defect analysis


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 4, 2012)

defect an a lysis


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2012)

parts ana-lysis


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2012)

ana-lysis taken


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 4, 2012)

taken aback


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2012)

aback scratcher


----------



## Conch times (Oct 4, 2012)

Scratcher crab


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2012)

crab apples


----------



## Conch times (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2012)

cider vinegar


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2012)

Vinegaroon Cha-cha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 5, 2012)

Cha-cha  slide


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2012)

slideshow time!


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 5, 2012)

time flys


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 5, 2012)

Time Up !  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 5, 2012)

Fly's past


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 5, 2012)

past life


----------



## Dugout (Oct 5, 2012)

Life Cereal


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 5, 2012)

killer whale


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 5, 2012)

whale rider


----------



## Conch times (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 5, 2012)

sandals  <--->   flipflops


----------



## Conch times (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 5, 2012)

wines dines


----------



## Dugout (Oct 5, 2012)

dines out


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 5, 2012)

Out Cast


----------



## Dugout (Oct 5, 2012)

Casting Crowns


----------



## Asterx (Oct 6, 2012)

crown's square


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 6, 2012)

square minded


----------



## Dugout (Oct 6, 2012)

minded business


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 6, 2012)

business suit.


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 6, 2012)

suit up


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 6, 2012)

updated outfit


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 6, 2012)

outfit  dismissed!


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 6, 2012)

dismissed thesaurus


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 7, 2012)

Thesaurus   crap[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 7, 2012)

crap decayed


----------



## Conch times (Oct 7, 2012)

Decayed landscape


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 7, 2012)

landscape nature


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2012)

nature foreboding


----------



## Conch times (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2012)

Silence lambs


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 7, 2012)

lambs ear


----------



## Conch times (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Oct 7, 2012)

shot  twice


----------



## Conch times (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2012)

Baked Alaska


----------



## Conch times (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2012)

Alaska Troopers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2012)

Couch what are you doing hiding in wait until i come on this game?


----------



## Conch times (Oct 7, 2012)

Gotcha by one second that time.[].


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2012)

Outdoor Crap!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Gotcha by one second that time.[].


 
 get that


----------



## Conch times (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2012)

sandwich board


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2012)

Board game


----------



## Dugout (Oct 8, 2012)

game rules


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 8, 2012)

rules Calvinball


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 8, 2012)

calvinball bandcamp


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 8, 2012)

bandcamp refugees


----------



## Conch times (Oct 8, 2012)

Refugees Cuban


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 8, 2012)

Cuban sandwich


----------



## Dugout (Oct 8, 2012)

sandwich baggie


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 8, 2012)

Baggie Bird


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 8, 2012)

bird droppings


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2012)

droppings retailed


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2012)

retailed Kluk-kluk




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2012)

Kluk-kluk Shabooty


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2012)

Shabooty . COM


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2012)

Commie Frank






Frank Marshall Davis


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 10, 2012)

Frank's _Dreams_


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 10, 2012)

DREAMS NIGHTMARES.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 10, 2012)

Nightmares ongoing


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 10, 2012)

Ongoing Crap


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 10, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (Oct 10, 2012)

crap taken


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 11, 2012)

"TAKEN 2"


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 11, 2012)

2 Alice


----------



## Dugout (Oct 11, 2012)

Alice Wonderland


----------



## Conch times (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 11, 2012)

time passes


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 12, 2012)

Alice Chains


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 12, 2012)

Passes Gas!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 12, 2012)

GAS ODOR.


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 12, 2012)

odor less


----------



## Dugout (Oct 12, 2012)

less 5


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 12, 2012)

Fiver found


----------



## Dugout (Oct 12, 2012)

found words


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 12, 2012)

words twisted


----------



## Dugout (Oct 12, 2012)

Twisted X


----------



## Conch times (Oct 12, 2012)

X games


----------



## Dugout (Oct 12, 2012)

games strategy


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 12, 2012)

strategy session


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 12, 2012)

session Over


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2012)

Theresa eyeballs


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2012)

eyeballs glowing.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2012)

glowing cans


----------



## Dugout (Oct 13, 2012)

cans crushed


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2012)

crushed pepper


----------



## Dugout (Oct 13, 2012)

pepper red


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2012)

red beans


----------



## Dugout (Oct 13, 2012)

beans refried


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2012)

refried Eva


----------



## Dugout (Oct 13, 2012)

Eva cooks ?


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2012)

Cook's death


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 13, 2012)

Death Smiles


----------



## Dugout (Oct 13, 2012)

smiles []


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2012)

Smiley Joe


----------



## Dugout (Oct 13, 2012)

joe average


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 13, 2012)

average Crow  []


----------



## Dugout (Oct 13, 2012)

crow - bar


----------



## Conch times (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 13, 2012)

crawl up


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 14, 2012)

Up scale[8|]


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 14, 2012)

scale broken


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 14, 2012)

broken pontil


----------



## Dugout (Oct 14, 2012)

pontil bottom


----------



## Conch times (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 14, 2012)

Dwellers Cellar






 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 *Impossibly cute porcupine, Renee!


----------



## Conch times (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 14, 2012)

Doors Closets


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 14, 2012)

Closets   opened[8|]


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 14, 2012)

CLOSET MONSTER


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 14, 2012)

Monster Fred


----------



## Conch times (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## hunting262 (Oct 14, 2012)

Flintstone stricker.


----------



## Conch times (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 14, 2012)

grove trees


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 14, 2012)

Trees sway.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 14, 2012)

sway backed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2012)

Back problem


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 15, 2012)

problem child


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2012)

Childe Hassam




From.


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 15, 2012)

hassam colombia


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2012)

Columbia Logo


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 15, 2012)

logo quiz


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2012)

Quiz Show


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 15, 2012)

Show stopper


----------



## Dugout (Oct 15, 2012)

stopper glass


----------



## Conch times (Oct 15, 2012)

Glass hound


----------



## Dugout (Oct 15, 2012)

hound found


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 15, 2012)

FOUND LOST


----------



## Conch times (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2012)

Marble Eye


----------



## Conch times (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Oct 15, 2012)

catcher freeman


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 16, 2012)

*


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 16, 2012)

cruisers motorcycles


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 16, 2012)

motorcycles piled


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 17, 2012)

pile drivers




From.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 17, 2012)

Drivers  Education!!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 17, 2012)

education soapy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 17, 2012)

Soapy Spit


----------



## Conch times (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 17, 2012)

fire engine


----------



## Conch times (Oct 17, 2012)

Engine envy


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 17, 2012)

envy appointments


----------



## Conch times (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 18, 2012)

plus 7


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 18, 2012)

7 dwarfs


----------



## Dugout (Oct 18, 2012)

dwarfs HiHo


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

"Hi-ho, Silver"


----------



## Dugout (Oct 18, 2012)

Silver Fox


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 18, 2012)

Fox TV.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 18, 2012)

TV Channel


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

Channel Surfing


----------



## Dugout (Oct 18, 2012)

surfing surfaceone


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

Surfaceone life


----------



## Dugout (Oct 18, 2012)

life expectancy


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

expectancy glassworker


----------



## Dugout (Oct 18, 2012)

glassworker JOETHECROW


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

JOETHECROW Lockport


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 18, 2012)

Lockport Inn


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

Innocent Little


----------



## Conch times (Oct 18, 2012)

Little babies


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

babies parade


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 18, 2012)

parade Horse


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

horse tutu


----------



## Dugout (Oct 18, 2012)

tutu DANCE


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2012)

dance Pilgrim


----------



## Dugout (Oct 18, 2012)

Pilgrims Progress


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

progress continues


----------



## Dugout (Oct 19, 2012)

continues....prions


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 19, 2012)

prions disease


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

disease conquered


----------



## Conch times (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

Fearsome Beastie


----------



## Conch times (Oct 19, 2012)

beastie boys


----------



## Dugout (Oct 19, 2012)

boys cuss


----------



## Conch times (Oct 19, 2012)

cuss alot


----------



## epackage (Oct 19, 2012)

2008 failure?!?!?!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

Failure personified


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

personified pain


----------



## Conch times (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

Killer Benghazi


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

Benghazi call


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

call Chu




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

Chu fuzzy






 "However, when Secretary Chu was pressed for further reasons as to why the loan was approved by his department if the Office of Management and Budget cautioned that it would be a risky loan, he answered: â€œThe details of Solyndra â€¦there are all sorts of people who have wonderful 20/20 hindsight, but I donâ€™t think most of that is born out by going back and looking at what really was happening.â€


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

fuzzy policy




From.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 19, 2012)

policy change[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

change direction


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 19, 2012)

direction WRONG


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

wrong way


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

way up


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2012)

up above


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 20, 2012)

Above all.


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

All Women?!?!?!?


----------



## Asterx (Oct 20, 2012)

woman bottle...


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Same Ole'(That got us in this mess)


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 20, 2012)

[]


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Don't cry Fred, it'll all be over in 18 days either way...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

way swept


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

swept aside


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

aside splitter


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2012)

splitter.....wood


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Wooden Romney???


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

wood good


----------



## Conch times (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Oct 20, 2012)

Times   Up![sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2012)

up end


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

end game


----------



## Conch times (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

_Clockwork Orange_


----------



## Conch times (Oct 20, 2012)

Orange green


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

green giants




From.


----------



## Conch times (Oct 20, 2012)

Giants suck


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

sucker list


----------



## Conch times (Oct 20, 2012)

List long


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

long obsolete


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

LONG 4 YEARS(since 2008 when he wasn't good enough to beat McCain)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 20, 2012)

Years Ahead


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking ahead


----------



## Conch times (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2012)

drumsticks tossed


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

tossed uncle




From.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2012)

Uncle Ben


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

Ben ease


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Ben Dover...


----------



## Conch times (Oct 20, 2012)

Dover Delaware


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2012)

Delaware River  
 you beat me Conch


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Delaware crossing


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Delaware River
> you beat me Conch


 RIVER TWINS


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

Crossing Guard


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

guard Biden


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

Biden's mouth


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 20, 2012)

mouth off[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

off kilter


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 20, 2012)

Come on now Surf I am sick enough of seeing and hearing this chit on TV. Put all of of your material in your "Binder" [:-]and play the 2 word game as it should be played.

 Kilter game           <---------------   2 word


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

game ball


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Game Fun[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2012)

ball park


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

PARK PLACE ???


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

funny Joe








> Come on now Surf I am sick enough of seeing and hearing this chit on TV.


 
 Sorry Rick,

 I didn't realize you were so sensitive. [8D] I do have a TV recommendation for you, though: Brett Baier's _Death & Deceit in Benghazi_ will be rebroadcast on Fox, Sunday at 10:00 PM. It's well worth watching if you care about this kinda stuff.


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 20, 2012)

place rebar.....


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2012)

rebar welded


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Welded Binder Babes???


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

welded pipeline


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2012)

pipeline babes


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

binder bytes


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Babe's Smart


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2012)

smart bytes


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

bytes historic


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Bytes Ala Mittens


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

mittens Michigan


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

BEER NEEDED!!!


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)

Needed daily


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

Daily Drink


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

NOW we're TALKIN'[8D]


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Oct 21, 2012)

Me  hungry[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

heaven sent


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

sent scent


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

Technologay advancement???


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

advancement speechifying


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

speechifying inconclusively


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

lok tight


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

Tight Race


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

race update


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

update    downraisin


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

downraisins hand-picked


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

picked tomatoes


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

tomatoes chained


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

chained gate


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

keepers key


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

Key Lime


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

lime juice


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

java script


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)

Script error


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

I thought something was wrong with my computer for a moment there! []
 error made


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

made America


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

America Constitutional


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

amendment changed


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

attitudes showing


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

threw perfect




From.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

perfect match


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

match safe


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2012)

safe guard


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)

Guard dog


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

Dog Star


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2012)

Player Slow


----------



## Conch times (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

poke salad


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2012)

_Salad Days_




From.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 22, 2012)

days wasted


----------



## Conch times (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 22, 2012)

time out


----------



## Conch times (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 22, 2012)

perform exceptionally


----------



## Conch times (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 22, 2012)

ordinary day


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2012)

"Day-O" Harry


----------



## Dugout (Oct 22, 2012)

Harry Potter


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2012)

Potter's Field




From.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 22, 2012)

field plowed


----------



## Conch times (Oct 22, 2012)

Plowed well


----------



## Dugout (Oct 22, 2012)

well of course


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 22, 2012)

course change!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2012)

course correction!


----------



## Conch times (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2012)

Department Dysfunction


----------



## Dugout (Oct 22, 2012)

my fault


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2012)

faulty policies


----------



## Dugout (Oct 23, 2012)

policies deadline


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2012)

Deadline missed.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2012)

Missed Appointment


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 23, 2012)

appointment dental


----------



## Conch times (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 23, 2012)

Assistant Secretary




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2012)

secretary Perks


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 23, 2012)

perks wallflower


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2012)

_Wallflower_ anime


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Oct 24, 2012)

Out there[8D][sm=tongue.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2012)

"There, there."


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2012)

there again


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 25, 2012)

again monday


----------



## Dugout (Oct 25, 2012)

Monday morning


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2012)

Morning America


----------



## Dugout (Oct 25, 2012)

America Republic


----------



## epackage (Oct 25, 2012)

Republi Can't


----------



## Dugout (Oct 25, 2012)

can't agree


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 25, 2012)

disagree prominently


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2012)

prominently misplaced


----------



## Dugout (Oct 25, 2012)

misplaced eyewear


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2012)

eyewear fashion


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 25, 2012)

fashion change


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2012)

Change Presidents


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2012)

President Assassinated


----------



## Conch times (Oct 25, 2012)

Assassinated language


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 25, 2012)

language  arts


----------



## Conch times (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Oct 25, 2012)

garage closed!!


----------



## Conch times (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2012)

Off Kilter


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2012)

Kilter skelter


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 26, 2012)

Skelter Beetle


----------



## Dugout (Oct 26, 2012)

beetle juice


----------



## Conch times (Oct 26, 2012)

Juice blend


----------



## Dugout (Oct 26, 2012)

blend ingredience


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2012)

Juice Gin


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2012)

Omg im lookin and no ones on here then I post a pic and boom  wooooooooooops there is is!  wow


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2012)

WTF do u come from


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2012)

Thats my pet peeve about this game.Now if I were just putting up "2words" that would be no big deal. But I search for pictures. Now, we need to make a rule up. MAKE SURE THE OTHER GUY IS NOT PUTTING UP SOMETHING WHEN THE OTHER GUY IS. We can do it[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2012)

Im done yackin


----------



## Conch times (Oct 26, 2012)

Yackin crab


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 26, 2012)

crab medication[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 26, 2012)

medication needed  (4 Rick)


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2012)

needed help


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2012)

help hinder


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2012)

hinder hurricane


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2012)

hurricane devastation


----------



## Conch times (Oct 27, 2012)

Devastation felt


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2012)

felt funny


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2012)

funny joke


----------



## Conch times (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2012)

right, Wrong!


----------



## Conch times (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2012)

way word  []


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2012)

word up   (my married daughters are helping me)


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2012)

up yours  (they think you guys are taking too long)  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2012)

Yours Mine [&:]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2012)

Mine Field


----------



## Conch times (Oct 27, 2012)

Field dreams


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2012)

dreams father


----------



## Conch times (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2012)

time waster


----------



## Conch times (Oct 28, 2012)

Waster time


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2012)

Time Travel


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2012)

travel backwards


----------



## Conch times (Oct 28, 2012)

Backwards time


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2012)

Time Past


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2012)

past parade




Eagle, CO.


----------



## Conch times (Oct 28, 2012)

Parade yesterday ( Fantasy Fest 2012)


----------



## Dugout (Oct 29, 2012)

yesterdays memories


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 29, 2012)

memories cherished


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 29, 2012)

cherished  possessions[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 29, 2012)

possessions alfresco


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 30, 2012)

Alfresco meal!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 30, 2012)

meal gamesmanship


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2012)

gamesmanship celebrated


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2012)

celebrated birthday


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2012)

birthday cake


----------



## Dugout (Nov 1, 2012)

cake cube


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2012)

Cubby Mouseketeer


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 1, 2012)

mouseketeer Obama (wished I knew how to post his white big ears, yes he is just as much white as black)


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2012)

Obama's Ears


----------



## Dugout (Nov 1, 2012)

ears listening


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2012)

listening NOT


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2012)

NOT Leading


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2012)

Leading Behind


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2012)

Behind & behinder


----------



## Dugout (Nov 2, 2012)

behinder farther


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 2, 2012)

away beyond


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 2, 2012)

beyond belief[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 2, 2012)

belief skewed


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 2, 2012)

skewed & skewered


----------



## Dugout (Nov 2, 2012)

skewered pork


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 2, 2012)

pork bellies...[]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 2, 2012)

bellies pot


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

pot calling


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

calling Mom


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

Mom says


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

says "Don't"


----------



## Conch times (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

worry wart


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

Warthog smiling


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

smiling cheerfully


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

cheerfully recovering


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

recovering freefall  (actually it was treefall)


----------



## Conch times (Nov 3, 2012)

Freefall master


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

master slave


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

slave tag




From.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

tag deer


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

deer Dearie


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

Dearie Dreadful  !!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

dreadfully delicious


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

delicious smelling


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 3, 2012)

smelling POWER?   I hope the hell so!


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

so what?


----------



## Conch times (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

happened accidently


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

accidently flatulent


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 3, 2012)

flatulent  causes[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

causes gas


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

gas colic


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

colic antidote


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

antidote  =   Gripewater


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

Gripewater Woodward


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

I got mine from Canada!

 Woodward worked!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

worked magic


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

magic apple


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2012)

polisher agate


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

agate scene


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 4, 2012)

scene setters


----------



## Conch times (Nov 4, 2012)

Setter pups


----------



## Dugout (Nov 4, 2012)

pups aplenty


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2012)

aplenty Breezy


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2012)

breezy News:






"Our choice for Americaâ€™s future: The Daily News endorses Mitt Romney for president

Four years after endorsing Obama, News finds the hopes of those days went unfulfilled


 NEW YORK DAILY NEWS

 PUBLISHED: SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 3, 2012, 6:55 PM
 UPDATED: SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 4, 2012,

 Americaâ€™s heart, soul, brains and muscle â€” the middle- and working-class people who make this nation great â€” have been beset for too long by sapping economic decline.

 So, too, New York breadwinners and families.

 Paychecks are shrunken after more than a decade in which the workplace has asked more of wage earners and rewarded them less. The decline has knocked someone at the midpoint of the salary scale back to where he or she would have been in 1996.

 Then, the subway fare, still paid by token, was $1.50, gasoline was $1.23 a gallon and the median rent for a stabilized apartment was $600 a month. Today, the base MetroCard subway fare is $2.25, gasoline is in the $3.90 range and the median stabilized rent is $1,050, with all the increases outpacing wage growth.

 A crisis of long duration, the gap between purchasing power and the necessities of life widened after the 2008 meltdown revealed that the U.S. economy was built on toothpicks â€” and they snapped.

 Nine million jobs evaporated. The typical American family saw $50,000 vanish from its net worth, and its median household income dropped by more than $87 a week. New Yorkers got off with a $54 weekly hit.

 Our leaders owed us better than lower standards of living, and we must have better if the U.S. is to remain a beacon of prosperity where mothers and fathers can be confident of providing for their children and seeing them climb higher on the ladder.

 Revival of the U.S. as a land of opportunity and upward mobility is the central challenge facing the next President. The question for Americans: Who is more likely to accomplish the mission â€” Barack Obama or Mitt Romney?

 Four years ago, the Daily News endorsed Obama, seeing a historic figure whose intelligence, political skills and empathy with common folk positioned him to build on the small practical experience he would bring to the worldâ€™s toughest job. We valued Obamaâ€™s pledge to govern with bold pragmatism and bipartisanship.

 The hopes of those days went unfulfilled.

 Achingly slow job creation has left the U.S. with 4.3 million fewer positions than provided incomes to Americans in 2007. Half the new jobs have been part-time, lower-wage slots, a trend that has ruinously sped a hollowing of the middle class.

 The official unemployment rate stands at 7.9%, marking only the second month below 8% after 43 months above that level. Worse, add people who are working part-time because they have no better choice and the rate leaps to almost 15%. Still worse, add 8 million people who have given up looking for employment and the number who are out of jobs or who are cobbling together hours to scrape by hits some 23 million people.

 Only Americaâ€™s social safety net, record deficits and the Federal Reserveâ€™s unprecedented low-interest policies have kept the label Great Depression II on the shelf.

 New Yorkers have fared no better. The state is alone among the 50 in suffering significantly rising unemployment over the last 12 months, with the rate now at 8.9%. The cityâ€™s pain index is 8.8%, and the five boroughs have been trading down in salaries.

 The trend over the Obama years: Goodbye to middle- and high-income jobs in New York City; hello to positions that pay less than $45,000 a year.

 Recovery from the disaster that Obama inherited was going to take time. But four years is a long, long slog. Had the President guided a typical upswing, America would by now have regained essentially all its lost jobs. At his present pace, Obama would reach that milestone in the third year of a second term.

 The regrettable truth is that Obama built a record of miscalculations and missed opportunities.

 First came emergency economic stimulus. Because Obama gave free rein to House and Senate Democrats in deciding how to spend $800 billion, the legislation was heavily designed to satisfy the partyâ€™s constituencies and hunger for social programs, and inadequately weighted toward job-multiplier projects like building and repairing bridges and railroads â€” including subways.
 After originally projecting that the program would produce 4 million more jobs than the country now has, along with a 5% jobless rate, Obama pleads that he saved Americans from more dire straits.

 Next came Obamacare. While the country bled jobs, the President battled to establish universal health insurance â€” without first restraining soaring medical bills. Then he pushed one of the largest social programs in U.S. history through a Democratic-controlled Congress without a single Republican vote.

 R.I.P. and never to be resurrected â€” Obamaâ€™s promised bipartisanship.

 While the legislation has yet to take full effect, the typical familyâ€™s health insurance premium has risen and many businesses will experience a hike of $70 per week per employee, further restraining wages or producing part-time jobs that lack coverage.

 Next came trillion-dollar deficits. Deep in the hole thanks to former President George W. Bush, Obama helped run up a $5 trillion increase in the national debt.

 Along the way, he appointed a bipartisan commission to devise a plan for restoring Americaâ€™s fiscal health, but he abandoned the panelâ€™s menu of spending cuts, entitlement reductions and tax reform. Finally, Obama failed to close a deal with Republican House Speaker John Boehner for budgetary discipline and a path to job creation.

 That was 15 months ago. Since then, Obama has presided over paralysis.

 There was, of course, more to the Presidentâ€™s record than economic stewardship.

 Entries on the plus side of the ledger include Obamaâ€™s Race to the Top school reforms, withdrawal from Iraq and his aggressive drone strikes against Islamist radicals. And then there is, or was, Osama Bin Laden. Obama ordered the mass murdererâ€™s dispatch in a presidential act of courage for the ages.

 In deficit on the balance sheet, he stepped to the front in ratcheting up sanctions against Iran only after the countryâ€™s regime had moved ominously close to nuclear weapon capability, and he executed a misguided strategy for achieving peace between Israel and the Palestinians that left the parties further from a settlement.

 But those pluses and minuses pale in comparison with middle-class prospects in recommending whether to entrust Obama or Romney with the future.

 Romneyâ€™s approach is the stronger.

 Critically, he has tailored his policies to create jobs, jobs, jobs.

 The centerpieces of Romneyâ€™s plan call for spending restraint and rewriting the Internal Revenue code to lower rates by 20%. He would make up much of the lost revenue by eliminating deductions and loopholes that have made the tax system a thicket of strangling complexities. On its own, paring the personal and corporate rules to the basics would catalyze business and consumer spending.

 Romney has pledged that, as a group, the wealthy will bear no less a share of the burden than they do now, while individuals lower down would enjoy breaks. Many contest as mathematically impossible the Republicanâ€™s ability to cut rates and balance the books through tax reform. He disputes the points but, in an encouraging show of pragmatism, he has made clear that moving the nation toward balance may require sacrificing the size of his rate cut.

 Romneyâ€™s energy plan calls for reemphasizing oil and natural gas production, in a shift away from Obamaâ€™s tilt toward trying to develop wind and solar into workable alternatives.

 His proposal for Medicare would permit future retirees to choose between tried-and-true health care and private insurance to produce savings through competition. It took political bravery even to broach such concepts, and they are well worth exploring.

 His immigration strategy entails markedly increasing visas for highly skilled workers, such as engineers and computer scientists, who are in short supply in the United States â€” and are proven jobs generators. Obama let economic energy go by the boards by declining to up these H1-B work permits.

 No, Romneyâ€™s not perfect. His overall immigration policy falls below comprehensive reform, and heâ€™s no friend of gun control. But, under these circumstances, growing the economy takes precedence.

 Offering a rosy vision of a country already on the rise, Obama argues that he would lead a resurgence by staying the course. He posits that spending in areas such as education and clean energy would be beneficial, and he sees raising taxes on high-income earners as key to â€œbalancedâ€ deficit reduction. Each on its own is attractive, but the whole comes up short.

 The presidential imperative of the times is to energize the economy and get deficits under control to empower the working and middle classes to again enjoy the fruits of an ascendant America.

 So The News is compelled to stand with Romney." NY Daily News.

*For people that are not familiar with the New York media, this is a tidal shift of epic proportions.*


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 4, 2012)

News Flash![8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2012)

flash drive


----------



## Conch times (Nov 4, 2012)

Drive Chevy


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2012)

Chevy Heavy


----------



## Conch times (Nov 5, 2012)

Heavy heart.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2012)

heart monitor


----------



## Conch times (Nov 5, 2012)

Monitor lizard


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2012)

lizard hornytoad


----------



## Conch times (Nov 5, 2012)

Toad fish


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2012)

fish fry


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 5, 2012)

fry bread


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 5, 2012)

BREAD HEAD


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2012)

head hunter


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 5, 2012)

hunter's prize


----------



## Conch times (Nov 5, 2012)

Prize rack


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 5, 2012)

Rack Fun


----------



## Conch times (Nov 5, 2012)

Fun time


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 5, 2012)

Time Warner


----------



## Conch times (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 6, 2012)

*


----------



## Conch times (Nov 6, 2012)

Man child.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 6, 2012)

Child Star!


----------



## Conch times (Nov 6, 2012)

Star power


----------



## epackage (Nov 6, 2012)

*POWER OFF*


----------



## Conch times (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Nov 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times


 NO NO NO JAY....you need to start with OFF...[]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 6, 2012)

off rocker

 (is that better Jim?)


----------



## epackage (Nov 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> off rocker
> 
> (is that better Jim?)


 []


----------



## Conch times (Nov 7, 2012)

Rocker biker


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 7, 2012)

Biker  Chick[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Conch times (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 7, 2012)

Magnet Monster 

 (remember these?) []


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2012)

Monster Storm






 soon to be Obama's Katrina


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2012)

Storm Water


----------



## bucky902 (Nov 8, 2012)

water lily


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2012)

Lily Langtry


----------



## bucky902 (Nov 8, 2012)

langtry fasteners


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2012)

fasteners undone


----------



## Dugout (Nov 8, 2012)

undone project


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2012)

Project Vote




From.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 8, 2012)

Vote  counted[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 8, 2012)

counted crows


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 8, 2012)

crows nest


----------



## Dugout (Nov 8, 2012)

nest egg


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2012)

egg hunt


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2012)

Hunt Bigfoot


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2012)

Sasquatch Crossing


----------



## Dugout (Nov 8, 2012)

crossing paths


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2012)

paths mandate ?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 9, 2012)

Mandate Talk


----------



## Conch times (Nov 9, 2012)

Talk trash


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2012)

trash pile


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 9, 2012)

Pile/Gomer[]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2012)

Pyle, USMC






]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 9, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (Nov 9, 2012)

girlfriend  Sisters


----------



## skynyrd1980 (Nov 9, 2012)

SKYNYRD ROCKS



*HOPE YALL DONT MIND IF I JUMP IN?????????????*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 9, 2012)

Sisters seven.


----------



## Conch times (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 9, 2012)

Marine plywood...


----------



## Dugout (Nov 9, 2012)

plywood stacked


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2012)

stacked deck


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 10, 2012)

deck screwed


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2012)

screwed tattooed


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2012)

Tattoo Removal






 Fast...


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 10, 2012)

removal needed!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2012)

needed perspective


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2012)

perspective distorted


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 10, 2012)

distorted view


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2012)

View Master


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2012)

master chef


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2012)

Chef Louisiana


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2012)

Louisiana Purchase


----------



## Conch times (Nov 10, 2012)

Purchase dream


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2012)

dream nightmare


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 10, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2012)

street paved


----------



## epackage (Nov 10, 2012)

Paved Roads


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2012)

Roads Opened


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 10, 2012)

opened minds


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 10, 2012)

Minds changed..


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 10, 2012)

changed badly


----------



## epackage (Nov 11, 2012)

Badly Drawn


----------



## stephengray (Nov 11, 2012)

Drawn Face


----------



## Conch times (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2012)

plant extract


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 11, 2012)

extract flavoring


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 11, 2012)

flavoring extract


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2012)

extract juices


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 11, 2012)

juices  flowing!!!!!


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2012)

flowing ballgown


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 11, 2012)

dance theme!


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2012)

ballgown theme  
 (my bad)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 11, 2012)

theme Bad []


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2012)

bad wording


----------



## epackage (Nov 11, 2012)

Bad Mamma-Jamma


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2012)

jamma kids


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2012)

_Kids Alright_


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2012)

alright attitude


----------



## Conch times (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2012)

adjustment knob


----------



## epackage (Nov 11, 2012)

Knob Hill


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2012)

Hill & Bill


----------



## epackage (Nov 11, 2012)

Bill Gates


----------



## Conch times (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Nov 11, 2012)

Closed Captioning


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2012)

captioning required


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2012)

required signatures


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2012)

signatures questioned


----------



## Conch times (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Nov 11, 2012)

Documents Please


----------



## Conch times (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2012)

Advise & Consent


----------



## Conch times (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2012)

search carefully


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2012)

carefully explained


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2012)

Explained Problem


----------



## Conch times (Nov 12, 2012)

problem child


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2012)

child play


----------



## Conch times (Nov 12, 2012)

play nice


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2012)

nice weather


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 12, 2012)

weather vanes![]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2012)

vanes automotive


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2012)

automotive breakdown


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2012)

breakdown  communication


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2012)

communication tower


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2012)

Tower Bridge


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2012)

bridge dental


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2012)

dental hyena


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2012)

hyena laughing


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2012)

Laughing eyes.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2012)

eyes shut


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2012)

Shut tight.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 12, 2012)

tight budget


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2012)

budget overrun...


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2012)

overrun override


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2012)

overridden veto


----------



## epackage (Nov 12, 2012)

Veto Street


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2012)

street submerged


----------



## epackage (Nov 13, 2012)

Submerged NYC


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2012)

NYC looters




From.


----------



## epackage (Nov 13, 2012)

Looters Hooters


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2012)

Hooters invasion






 Hey Jim, I thought you didn't like this "stupid" game...


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 13, 2012)

invasion occasion


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2012)

occasional lummox


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 13, 2012)

lummox synonyms


----------



## Dugout (Nov 13, 2012)

synonyms   antonyms


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2012)

antonyms euphemisms


----------



## epackage (Nov 13, 2012)

euphemisms abound


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 13, 2012)

abound solar


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 13, 2012)

solar journey


----------



## Conch times (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2012)

generations dusty


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 13, 2012)

Dust(y) bowl...


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2012)

bowl mini


----------



## epackage (Nov 13, 2012)

Mini Me*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 14, 2012)

Me Him


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2012)

Himalayan salt


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 14, 2012)

salt wound


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 14, 2012)

wound dressing


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2012)

dressing, window


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

Window Closed...


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 14, 2012)

closed minds


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

Minds Blown


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 14, 2012)

blown election (oops, don't mean to be political)


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

Election Decided


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2012)

decided Committee


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

Committee Chairman


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2012)

Chairman's tractor


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

Tractor Beam


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2012)

Beam Poodle


----------



## stephengray (Nov 15, 2012)

Kids Playing!  FORGET ABOUT THIS ONE! I WAS TOO LATE.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 15, 2012)

Late Again


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2012)

again begin...


----------



## epackage (Nov 15, 2012)

Begin Beguine


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 15, 2012)

Beguine Rythem


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Beguine Rythm


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 15, 2012)

Beguine Rhythm


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2012)

rhythm section


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 15, 2012)

Section 8 !


----------



## epackage (Nov 15, 2012)

8 Toes!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 15, 2012)

toes nose


----------



## Conch times (Nov 15, 2012)

Nose broke


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 15, 2012)

broken screen


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2012)

screen diggings


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 15, 2012)

diggings defended


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2012)

defended position


----------



## Conch times (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2012)

graphic arts


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 15, 2012)

*


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 15, 2012)

fartsy stains


----------



## Dugout (Nov 16, 2012)

stains galore


----------



## bucky902 (Nov 16, 2012)

galore bofando


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 16, 2012)

Bofando / Lewis


----------



## bucky902 (Nov 16, 2012)

lewisâ€‘lennox


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 16, 2012)

Lennox Sisters


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 16, 2012)

Sister Twisted


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 16, 2012)

Twisted Princess


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 16, 2012)

Princess Diana[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 16, 2012)

Diana hunts


----------



## Dugout (Nov 16, 2012)

hunts bucks


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2012)

buck stops


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 17, 2012)

Stops  here[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2012)

_Here Comes_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 17, 2012)

Boo Boo bear


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2012)

Bear Naked


----------



## Dugout (Nov 17, 2012)

naked jaybird


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2012)

Jaybird Coleman


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 17, 2012)

Coleman instructions!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2012)

instructions Chinese


----------



## Conch times (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2012)

Food fight


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 17, 2012)

*


----------



## epackage (Nov 17, 2012)

Club, Canoe


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2012)

_Canoe_, new?


----------



## epackage (Nov 18, 2012)

New Jersey


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2012)

Jersey Point




From.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 18, 2012)

point  taken[8|]


----------



## Conch times (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 18, 2012)

Away Forever


----------



## Conch times (Nov 18, 2012)

Forever spearfish


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2012)

Spearfish, S.D.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2012)

S.D. map


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2012)

map roadless


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 18, 2012)

roadless  tractors!


----------



## Conch times (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 19, 2012)

supply NEVER-----


----------



## Conch times (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 19, 2012)

quit starting !


----------



## Conch times (Nov 19, 2012)

Starting over


----------



## Dugout (Nov 19, 2012)

over yonder


----------



## Conch times (Nov 19, 2012)

Yonder window


----------



## Dugout (Nov 19, 2012)

window sill


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Nov 20, 2012)

putty icon


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 20, 2012)

Icon reset!


----------



## Conch times (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 20, 2012)

yourself excluded


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2012)

Excluded Middle


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 21, 2012)

Where the best digging might be...

 MIDDLE OF NOWHERE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 21, 2012)

Nowhere hole


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 21, 2012)

hole saws


----------



## bucky902 (Nov 21, 2012)

saws buck


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

Buck saw


----------



## Conch times (Nov 21, 2012)

Saw mill


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

millstone dressing


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

dressing table


----------



## Dugout (Nov 21, 2012)

Table manners


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

manners illustrated


----------



## Dugout (Nov 21, 2012)

illustrated weekly


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

weekly _Grit_


----------



## Dugout (Nov 21, 2012)

Grit...True


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

True Swamp


----------



## Dugout (Nov 21, 2012)

swamp root


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

root doctor


----------



## Conch times (Nov 21, 2012)

Doctor Guggenheim


----------



## Dugout (Nov 21, 2012)

[] (okay surf, you take that one, as, I pass)


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 21, 2012)

Guggenheim  Museum[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 21, 2012)

Museum piece...


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 21, 2012)

piece offering...


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

_Offering Burnt_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 22, 2012)

Burnt Keyboard


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2012)

Keyboard *FROG!!!!*


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 22, 2012)

keyboard smoking


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 22, 2012)

Frog Smoking.........


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 22, 2012)

smoking squirrels


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2012)

Squirrels Nuts!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 22, 2012)

'NUTS!" Bastogne


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 22, 2012)

Bastogne - Hang Tough


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 22, 2012)

tough  going[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 22, 2012)

Going Digging


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 22, 2012)

digging season


----------



## Conch times (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 22, 2012)

Greetings Doll


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 22, 2012)

Doll faces[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 22, 2012)

faces mustachioed


----------



## Conch times (Nov 23, 2012)

Mustachioed baby


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

baby cake


----------



## Dugout (Nov 23, 2012)

cake walk


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

walk out


----------



## Dugout (Nov 23, 2012)

out milking


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 23, 2012)

Milking goats...


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

milking equipment


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 23, 2012)

equipment faulty...


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

_Fawlty Towers_


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

Towers prior


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

prior DÃ©jÃ  vu


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

DÃ©jÃ  vu redux


----------



## epackage (Nov 23, 2012)

Redux PUCE


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 23, 2012)

puce swatch[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

swatch eagle [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 23, 2012)

Eagles Relative


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 24, 2012)

relative feud


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2012)

Feud Started


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 24, 2012)

started over


----------



## Dugout (Nov 24, 2012)

over again


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 24, 2012)

against wall


----------



## Dugout (Nov 24, 2012)

Wall Drug


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 25, 2012)

Drug abuse![]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 25, 2012)

abuse ooze


----------



## Conch times (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 25, 2012)

Buffalo Bill


----------



## Conch times (Nov 25, 2012)

Buffalo stopper


----------



## Conch times (Nov 25, 2012)

Bill fish


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 25, 2012)

fish lips


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 25, 2012)

lips programmed


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 25, 2012)

program medical


----------



## Dugout (Nov 25, 2012)

medical attention


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 25, 2012)

attention shoppers


----------



## Conch times (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Nov 25, 2012)

paradise light


----------



## Dugout (Nov 25, 2012)

light switch


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 25, 2012)

switch places!


----------



## Dugout (Nov 25, 2012)

places undiscovered


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2012)

undiscovered bottles![]


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 25, 2012)

bottles buried


----------



## rvcdigger (Nov 26, 2012)

buried treasure


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 26, 2012)

Treasure Island


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 26, 2012)

Island  reviews[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 26, 2012)

reviews literature


----------



## Dugout (Nov 26, 2012)

literatue class


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 27, 2012)

Class  Act [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 27, 2012)

Act Fred!


----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2012)

Fred frequently    (as your name is used most frequently in the 2-word game.   Congratulations!)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 27, 2012)

frequently Fred


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 27, 2012)

Fred   (GOOD)[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2012)

good neighbor


----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2012)

neighbor Fred


----------



## Conch times (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2012)

head lice


----------



## Conch times (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2012)

troopers car


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 27, 2012)

car trouble.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 28, 2012)

trouble maker[8|]


----------



## bucky902 (Nov 28, 2012)

maker faire


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 28, 2012)

faire  l'amour


----------



## corrybottles (Nov 28, 2012)

l'amour shoes


----------



## Dugout (Nov 28, 2012)

shoes muddy


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 28, 2012)

muddy waters


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 28, 2012)

waters cold


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 28, 2012)

cold looking[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 28, 2012)

looking up


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 28, 2012)

UP


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 28, 2012)

yours what?


----------



## Conch times (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 29, 2012)

if ever


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 29, 2012)

ever present


----------



## Dugout (Nov 29, 2012)

present unwrapped


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 29, 2012)

unwrapped psyco


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 29, 2012)

psyco digger[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 29, 2012)

digger equipment


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2012)

equipment rented


----------



## Dugout (Nov 29, 2012)

rented land


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2012)

landscape wrap


----------



## Dugout (Nov 29, 2012)

wrap around


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 29, 2012)

around  town


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2012)

around Cantinflas


----------



## epackage (Nov 29, 2012)

Cantinflas & Niven


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 30, 2012)

Niven ~~~Actor


----------



## Dugout (Nov 30, 2012)

actor...actress


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 30, 2012)

actress fired


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 30, 2012)

Fired up![]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2012)

fired Up


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 30, 2012)

Up there[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 30, 2012)

but what?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 30, 2012)

What gives? []


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2012)

gives Charleston


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 30, 2012)

Charleston Chew.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2012)

Chew Honest


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 1, 2012)

Honest Win [] bababbababnbboao


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2012)

Win ___ ___ ___ Gipper


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 1, 2012)

Gipper/George[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2012)

George & Gracie


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 1, 2012)

Gracie Allen[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 1, 2012)

Allen Alda.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2012)

Alda, Robert


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2012)

Robert Donat


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 1, 2012)

Donat figure? []


----------



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2012)

figure out


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

Outer Hebrides




From.


----------



## epackage (Dec 2, 2012)

Hebrides Overture


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

overture armature


----------



## Conch times (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

growler group


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 2, 2012)

group dig!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

dig this


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 2, 2012)

this morning!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

Morning America


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 2, 2012)

America   Rocks!!!!![sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

Rockstar Energy


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2012)

energetic outburst


----------



## Conch times (Dec 2, 2012)

Outburst photography


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2012)

photography tricks


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

Trickster Coyote


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2012)

coyotes destination


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

Destination Death


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2012)

death threat


----------



## Conch times (Dec 2, 2012)

Threat level


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

level headed


----------



## Conch times (Dec 2, 2012)

Headed home.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

_Home Alone_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 2, 2012)

Alone tonight


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2012)

tonight show


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

show me


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2012)

me too


----------



## Conch times (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Dec 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

gaping chasm


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 2, 2012)

chasm abyss


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2012)

Abyssinia voyage


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 3, 2012)

voyage prive!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2012)

privet trimmed


----------



## Conch times (Dec 3, 2012)

Trimmed up


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2012)

up state


----------



## Conch times (Dec 3, 2012)

State side


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2012)

side right


----------



## Conch times (Dec 3, 2012)

Right turn(Clyde)


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2012)

turn on


----------



## Conch times (Dec 3, 2012)

On point


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2012)

point blank


----------



## Conch times (Dec 3, 2012)

Blank sheet


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2012)

sheet blanket


----------



## Conch times (Dec 3, 2012)

blanket permit


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2012)

permit purchased


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 3, 2012)

purchased title!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2012)

title entitled


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 3, 2012)

entitled opinion[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2012)

opinion given


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 3, 2012)

Given thanks.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2012)

Alotta shakin


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2012)

Shakin Bake


----------



## Conch times (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2012)

fresh vegetables


----------



## Conch times (Dec 3, 2012)

Vegetables grilled


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2012)

grilled Yak


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 3, 2012)

Yak much


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2012)

muchachas bonitas


----------



## Dugout (Dec 4, 2012)

Antonio Banderas


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 4, 2012)

Banderas Time


----------



## Dugout (Dec 4, 2012)

time alone


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 4, 2012)

_Lonely Boy_


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 4, 2012)

Boy Wonder


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 4, 2012)

Wonder Bra [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 4, 2012)

bra iced




From.

 Rick,

 Did you Shop that? You're getting dangerously good if'n ya did...


----------



## Dugout (Dec 4, 2012)

iced tea


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2012)

Tea time...


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 5, 2012)

time zones!


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 5, 2012)

zoned out


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 5, 2012)

out digging


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2012)

Digging lithics.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 5, 2012)

lithics use[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2012)

use layer


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 5, 2012)

layer thick![8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2012)

Thick Booty!


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 5, 2012)

thick headed


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2012)

headed south


----------



## Conch times (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2012)

parking spot


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2012)

spot enemy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 6, 2012)

Enemy Thoughts


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2012)

thoughts progress


----------



## Conch times (Dec 6, 2012)

Progress made


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 6, 2012)

made out[sm=thumbup.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 6, 2012)

out playing


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 6, 2012)

playing games


----------



## Dugout (Dec 6, 2012)

games won!


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 6, 2012)

won battle


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 6, 2012)

Won over.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2012)

over no-man's


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 6, 2012)

Battle ship.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 6, 2012)

No mans land.[]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 6, 2012)

land ahoy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 6, 2012)

Ahoy ship!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2012)

Ahoy Gilligan


----------



## Dugout (Dec 6, 2012)

Gilligan  ....   Ginger


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2012)

ship bottled


----------



## Dugout (Dec 6, 2012)

bottled gingerale


----------



## Dugout (Dec 6, 2012)

gingerale   rootbeer


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2012)

gingerale sideways


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2012)

rootbeer upside


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 6, 2012)

Upside Down


----------



## Conch times (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 7, 2012)

[] South Dakota []


----------



## Conch times (Dec 7, 2012)

Dakota digital


----------



## Dugout (Dec 7, 2012)

digital watch


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 7, 2012)

digital camera!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 7, 2012)

camera shutter


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 7, 2012)

shutter open


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 7, 2012)

Open Xbox 

 Hey don''t that look like chuck! bhahah!

 If the 2 word game had no pictures,can you imagine  how boring it would be. I would have left by now make it fun mang! Its boring enough around here lately.


----------



## Conch times (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 7, 2012)

live audience


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 7, 2012)

audience reaction


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 7, 2012)

reaction Now!

 (wait for ittttttt)


----------



## Conch times (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 7, 2012)

hiring Santas


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 7, 2012)

Santas  helper[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 7, 2012)

helper, mother's


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 7, 2012)

mother's pucker (like when she would kiss you on the cheek)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 7, 2012)

pucker power


----------



## Dugout (Dec 7, 2012)

power outage


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 7, 2012)

outage ended


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 7, 2012)

Ended Happily


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 8, 2012)

happily-stoned


----------



## Conch times (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2012)

crab salad


----------



## Conch times (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2012)

creations  God's


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 8, 2012)

God's  defenders


----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2012)

defender's rights


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2012)

Rights & Liberties


----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2012)

liberties taken


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 8, 2012)

Taken Over


----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2012)

over cooked


----------



## Conch times (Dec 8, 2012)

(caught today) cooked tonight!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 8, 2012)

Tonight Snapper!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2012)

snapper dishtowel


----------



## Conch times (Dec 8, 2012)

Towel buggy


----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2012)

buggy seat


----------



## Conch times (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2012)

time taken


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2012)

Taken Hostage


----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2012)

hostage crisis


----------



## Conch times (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Dec 8, 2012)

Management  competencies[]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2012)

competencies absent


----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2012)

absent minded


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2012)

minded poorly


----------



## Conch times (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2012)

dressed nattily


----------



## Conch times (Dec 8, 2012)

Nattily attired


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 9, 2012)

Attired properly[8|]


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 9, 2012)

properly inappropriate


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

inappropriate language


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 9, 2012)

language barrier


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

inappropriate giggling


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 9, 2012)

Giggling BAD!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

bad idea


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

idea incandescent


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

incandescent lighting


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

lightning twice


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

twice rejected


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 9, 2012)

Rejected ? Never


----------



## Conch times (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

quit smoking!!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

quitting time


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

smoking time


----------



## Conch times (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

out of


----------



## Conch times (Dec 9, 2012)

Of your


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

your belongings


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

belongings curbside


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

curbside stand


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 9, 2012)

Stand Down!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

_Downchild_ Blues


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

blues greens


----------



## Conch times (Dec 9, 2012)

Green orange


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

oranges apples


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

apples & beets


----------



## Conch times (Dec 9, 2012)

Beets pickled


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

pickled people


----------



## Conch times (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

first grade


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

First Nations


----------



## Asterx (Dec 9, 2012)

Grade A


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

nations separated


----------



## Asterx (Dec 9, 2012)

Separated Chicken


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 9, 2012)

Chicken  Chit[&:]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

chit is right!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

Wright Brothers


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

brothers sisters


----------



## Asterx (Dec 9, 2012)

Sisters Sutherland


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 9, 2012)

Sutherland/Donald


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

Donald Duck


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 9, 2012)

Duck Chit[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

chit again


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 9, 2012)

Again - Thank's


----------



## Conch times (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

Lord Almighty


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

Almighty Johnsons


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

Johnson (County) War


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 9, 2012)

War Lord


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

Lord Baltimore


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 9, 2012)

Baltimore Oriels


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

Orioles Cal


----------



## Asterx (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

dog treats


----------



## Asterx (Dec 9, 2012)

Treats Truck


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2012)

truck schematic


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2012)

schematic bottle


----------



## glass man (Dec 10, 2012)

SCHEMATIC SYMBOLS


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2012)

symbols  cymbals


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 10, 2012)

Symbols Like


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 10, 2012)

*


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2012)

only one


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2012)

_One Love_


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 10, 2012)

Love  tests!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2012)

tests patience


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2012)

patience practiced


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2012)

practised archery


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2012)

archery hunting


----------



## Conch times (Dec 10, 2012)

Hunting bliss


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2012)

bliss & love


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 10, 2012)

Nest Egg  lol


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2012)

eggs hatched


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 10, 2012)

hatched plot


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2012)

plot insurrection




Gabriel Prosser


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2012)

insurrection Trek


----------



## Conch times (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2012)

Nation Surf


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2012)

surf wave


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2012)

wave spade


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2012)

spade ace


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2012)

ace death







From.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2012)

death accidental


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2012)

Accidental Tourist


----------



## Conch times (Dec 11, 2012)

Tourist trap


----------



## Headhunter2 (Dec 11, 2012)

Trap Door


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2012)

door slammed


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2012)

slammed coupe


----------



## Asterx (Dec 11, 2012)

Coupe Deville


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2012)

DeVille, Mink


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2012)

mink collar


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2012)

collar & cuffs


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2012)

cuff links


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2012)

links lizard





Obamadon.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2012)

lizard lizzy


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2012)

Lizzy whacked


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 11, 2012)

whacked  mind[8|]


----------



## Asterx (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2012)

out (of) mind


----------



## Asterx (Dec 11, 2012)

Whoops wrong word...

 Mind Games


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2012)

gamesmanship @ brink


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2012)

brink   edge?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2012)

eedged weapon


----------



## Asterx (Dec 12, 2012)

weapon rings


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2012)

rings Orbit




From.


----------



## Conch times (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2012)

earth bound


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2012)

boundary stone


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2012)

stone artifact


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 12, 2012)

artifact pen


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2012)

pen calves


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 12, 2012)

calves/bulls


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2012)

bulls cow


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 12, 2012)

cow bells[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2012)

bells ring    ( you just wanted to see my Grandson didn't you! )


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 12, 2012)

ring  (A) ding[8|][]                  Nice  looking  Granson you have there!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2012)

ding ding


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 12, 2012)

Ding Dope


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2012)

dope applied


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2012)

*Fact Jack*!



> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> stone artifact


 
 Make a thread on this piece, please, Renee. Go all Lasse HallstrÃ¶m on it, sez I.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2012)

Jack  son


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2012)

Son Sam




Via.


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sam Pepper


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2012)

pepper steak


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 12, 2012)

steak house


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2012)

house afire


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2012)

afire truck  []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 12, 2012)

Truck farm.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2012)

farm exodus


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 13, 2012)

exodus denied


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 13, 2012)

denied parole


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 13, 2012)

Parole Pending


----------



## Dugout (Dec 13, 2012)

pending patent


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 13, 2012)

patent search


----------



## Dugout (Dec 13, 2012)

search places


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 13, 2012)

Places discovered...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 13, 2012)

Discovered Doom


----------



## Dugout (Dec 13, 2012)

doom n gloom


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 13, 2012)

gloom mongers...


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 14, 2012)

mongers known


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2012)

Known nutcase


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 14, 2012)

nutcase snickers


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2012)

Snickers Mars


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2012)

mars pluto


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2012)

Pluto dance


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 14, 2012)

dance shoes


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2012)

shoe dressing


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2012)

dressing turkey


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 14, 2012)

turkey  butt[&:]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2012)

butt heads


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 14, 2012)

heads  up[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2012)

up on


----------



## Headhunter2 (Dec 14, 2012)

pumpkin pie


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2012)

pie ready !!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2012)

ready, set,


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2012)

set table


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2012)

table manners


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2012)

manners practiced


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2012)

practised ocarina


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2012)

well practise makes perfect.  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2012)

ocarina perfect


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 14, 2012)

> ocarina


 macarana


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 14, 2012)

> perfect


 prefect


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 14, 2012)

perfect prefect


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2012)

prefect orders


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2012)

orders up


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 14, 2012)

up state.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 14, 2012)

State  bird[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2012)

Staten Island


----------



## Conch times (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2012)

life Zowie!


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 14, 2012)

Zowie Batman






 Batman, he like the island life


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2012)

Batman Wonderwoman


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 14, 2012)

Wonderwoman HOT


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2012)

hot irons


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2012)

Irons, Jeremy


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeremy Camp


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 14, 2012)

Camp Granada


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 14, 2012)

Granada Invasion


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2012)

Invasion Time


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 15, 2012)

Time Capsule




From.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 15, 2012)

Capsule Living


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Conch times (Dec 15, 2012)

Dangerously Johnny


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 15, 2012)

Johnny lmao


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 15, 2012)

lmao Rick


----------



## Conch times (Dec 15, 2012)

Rick slick


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 15, 2012)

Slick Willy


----------



## Conch times (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 15, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 15, 2012)

gum oldie




Iodine.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 15, 2012)

Oldie  (but)  Goodie[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Conch times (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

box bento


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 16, 2012)

Bento  boxes!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

boxes stacked


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 16, 2012)

stacked pamela


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

Pamela Plastic


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2012)

plastic silverware


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

silverware tarnished


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2012)

tarnished personality


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

personality tester


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2012)

tester tires


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 16, 2012)

tires flattened


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

tires aflame




From.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 16, 2012)

personality trait


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

Traitors' Gate


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2012)

gate locked


----------



## Conch times (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2012)

limits defined


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 16, 2012)

defined de-car


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2012)

car parked


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

De Carlo, Yvonne


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2012)

Yvonne, epackage's


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

epackage's Mohawk


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2012)

Mohawk Indians


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

Indians delegation


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2012)

delegation confirmation


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

confirmation stamp


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2012)

stamp approval


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2012)

denied position


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2012)

position awkward.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2012)

awkard situation


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2012)

[]situation ended...


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

ended expedition


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2012)

expedition Rider


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 16, 2012)

rider deranged


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

deranged daughter


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 16, 2012)

daughter otter


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2012)

otter postage


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2012)

Postage Outrageous


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 17, 2012)

outrageous moustaches


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2012)

moustaches v. fingerstache


----------



## Dugout (Dec 17, 2012)

fingerstache tattoo


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2012)

tatooed Santa


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 17, 2012)

Santa emoticon  *<|


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2012)

emoticon hieroglyphs


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 17, 2012)

hieroglyphic monad


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2012)

monadic evolution


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 17, 2012)

evolution theory


----------



## Dugout (Dec 17, 2012)

theory bang


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2012)

bang boogie


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 17, 2012)

BOOGIE MAN!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2012)

Manfred Mann


----------



## Conch times (Dec 18, 2012)

Mann women


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2012)

women considered


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 18, 2012)

Considerate Driver


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2012)

driver gookied


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 18, 2012)

Goodied, Swordtail


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 18, 2012)

Swordtail  Fry[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2012)

Fry Brains


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 19, 2012)

brains toasted


----------



## Conch times (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Dec 19, 2012)

monkey business


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 19, 2012)

business undoing


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 19, 2012)

undoing  cardigan


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 19, 2012)

cardigan Corgi


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 19, 2012)

Corgi  breed[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Dec 19, 2012)

cup cakes


----------



## 42station (Dec 19, 2012)

Cake walk


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 19, 2012)

Walk Walker


----------



## Conch times (Dec 19, 2012)

Walker red


----------



## 42station (Dec 19, 2012)

RedRum


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 19, 2012)

rum bottle


----------



## Conch times (Dec 19, 2012)

Bottle blue


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 19, 2012)

Blue sodas


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 19, 2012)

sodas sweet  (do I have one of those in the picture Rick?)

 PD


----------



## Dugout (Dec 20, 2012)

sweet tooth


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2012)

tooth powder


----------



## Dugout (Dec 20, 2012)

powder wig


----------



## 42station (Dec 20, 2012)

Wig out


----------



## Conch times (Dec 20, 2012)

Out back


----------



## Dugout (Dec 20, 2012)

back rub


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 20, 2012)

compound fracture


----------



## Conch times (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## 42station (Dec 20, 2012)

Land grab


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2012)

"ho-ho..."


----------



## Conch times (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2012)

hoedown fiddler


----------



## Conch times (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 20, 2012)

crab cake


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2012)

Cake walk.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2012)

walk sideways


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2012)

Sideways glance


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2012)

glance hand


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 20, 2012)

hand/foot


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2012)

foot / mouth


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 20, 2012)

mouth sores[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2012)

sore shins


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 20, 2012)

shins bone


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2012)

bone mysteries


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 21, 2012)

mysteries bottle


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2012)

bottle forum


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 21, 2012)

forum Roman


----------



## Conch times (Dec 21, 2012)

Roman Empire


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2012)

empirical knowledge


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2012)

Knowledge Power


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2012)

power shortage


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2012)

helium balloons


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 21, 2012)

balloons pop


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2012)

pop top


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 21, 2012)

top picture


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2012)

picture ripped


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2012)

ripped off


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2012)

off orb


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2012)

orb blue


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2012)

blue eyes


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2012)

eyes wink  []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2012)

wink sassy


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2012)

sassy mouth


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2012)

Mouth Full


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 21, 2012)

Full   (of) Chit[8D]


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 21, 2012)

Chit happens


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2012)

happenstance providence


----------



## Conch times (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 22, 2012)

friars habit


----------



## Conch times (Dec 22, 2012)

Habit bad


----------



## 42station (Dec 22, 2012)

Bad company


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2012)

company CAR


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 22, 2012)

car problem?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2012)

problem pickle


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Dec 23, 2012)

pickle jar


----------



## 42station (Dec 23, 2012)

Jar head


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 23, 2012)

Head Cheese


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 23, 2012)

Cheese/Chucky


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 23, 2012)

Chucky moderator


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2012)

moderator wedding


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 23, 2012)

wedding bells


----------



## Conch times (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2012)

whistles by


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2012)

by night...


----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2012)

night owl


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 23, 2012)

Owl crap.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 23, 2012)

crap that's


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 23, 2012)

That's slippery


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 23, 2012)

slippery as


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 23, 2012)

As Snake


----------



## Conch times (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2012)

balls bounce


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 23, 2012)

bounce game


----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2012)

game plan


----------



## epackage (Dec 23, 2012)

Plan Foiled


----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2012)

foiled wrapped


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 23, 2012)

Wrapped weed


----------



## Conch times (Dec 23, 2012)

Weed head


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 23, 2012)

Head Games

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFQG6OOQmh8


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 23, 2012)

Games played


----------



## epackage (Dec 23, 2012)

Played Soccer


----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2012)

soccer player


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Games played


 
 Hey I know that donkey..................I saw him preform in Tijuana w/ some gal whose husband was from the Lehigh Valley..............................spent all his time digging in crap hole and dressing like Carmen  Miranda.


----------



## epackage (Dec 23, 2012)

Miranda Rights


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2012)

rights left


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2012)

Left home....


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2012)

home front


----------



## Conch times (Dec 24, 2012)

Front line


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2012)

line outlined


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 What a jerk!


 outlined privy


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2012)

privy used


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 24, 2012)

used cars


----------



## Conch times (Dec 24, 2012)

Car Chevy


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2012)

Chevy Chase


----------



## Conch times (Dec 24, 2012)

Chase me


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2012)

me too


----------



## Conch times (Dec 24, 2012)

Too funny


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2012)

funny fun


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 24, 2012)

fun times


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2012)

times 3


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2012)

3 stooges.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2012)

stooges movie


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2012)

Movie tickets.


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 24, 2012)

tickets Christmas


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2012)

Christmas card






 Very Merry y'all.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2012)

card tree


----------



## Conch times (Dec 25, 2012)

Tree Christmas


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 25, 2012)

christmas gifts


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 25, 2012)

Gifts  given[8|]


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 25, 2012)

given thanks


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2012)

Given Joy


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 25, 2012)

Joy Christmas


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2012)

Christmas feast


----------



## Conch times (Dec 25, 2012)

Feast paella


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2012)

Paella Christmas


----------



## Conch times (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2012)

goose Santa


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2012)

Santa dance


----------



## Conch times (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## bucky902 (Dec 25, 2012)

dance christmas


----------



## Conch times (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## mr.fred (Dec 25, 2012)

Day Dreamer!


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dreamer Christmas


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2012)

Christmas album


----------



## Dugout (Dec 25, 2012)

album cover


----------



## Conch times (Dec 25, 2012)

Cover sweet


----------



## Dugout (Dec 25, 2012)

sweet clover


----------



## Conch times (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 25, 2012)

leaf through  (pages)


----------



## Conch times (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 25, 2012)

you beast


----------



## Conch times (Dec 25, 2012)

Beast furious


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2012)

furious snow


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 25, 2012)

Snow  balls[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2012)

Snow Christmas


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2012)

Christmas Pudding


----------



## Dugout (Dec 25, 2012)

pudding cup


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 25, 2012)

cup overflowing


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2012)

overflowing diapers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 26, 2012)

Dippers NEEDED!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2012)

needed attention


----------



## Conch times (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2012)

manipulation curtained


----------



## Conch times (Dec 26, 2012)

Curtained camo


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2012)

camoed & bearded


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 26, 2012)

bearded lady[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2012)

Ladysmith town


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2012)

town butcher


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2012)

butcher block


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 26, 2012)

Block Head


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2012)

head rig


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 26, 2012)

rig hand


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2012)

handbrake engaged


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2012)

engaged Plumbers


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2012)

"Plumbers" Watergate


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Dec 27, 2012)

Watergate Scandal


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2012)

scandalous dereliction


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 27, 2012)

Dereliction abandoned


----------



## Conch times (Dec 27, 2012)

Abandoned well


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2012)

Well Tagged


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2012)

tagged cartoon


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2012)

Cartoon Madness [8D]

 It's a Hello Kitty hat. Bad Ass huh?


----------



## Conch times (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2012)

_Combat_ Morrow


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 27, 2012)

Morrow  /   Actor


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2012)

actor profile




Barrymore


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2012)

profile silhouette




Maine's only.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 28, 2012)

silhouette  cameo[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2012)

cameo appearance


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 29, 2012)

Appearance Made!


----------



## Conch times (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2012)

Man camera


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 29, 2012)

Camera shy[]


----------



## Conch times (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2012)

Guys & Dolls


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 29, 2012)

Doll's head.


----------



## epackage (Dec 29, 2012)

Head Empty


----------



## epackage (Dec 29, 2012)

Empty Vessel


----------



## epackage (Dec 29, 2012)

Vessel Sunk


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2012)

sunken economy


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2012)

economy sycophants


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2012)

sycophants rowed


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2012)

rowed golfed


----------



## epackage (Dec 29, 2012)

I have nothing for that Surf, I'm unfamiliar with the term Rowed Golfed...


----------



## Conch times (Dec 29, 2012)

Golfed badly


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2012)

golfed again






 and again






 some more






 still golfing






 ceaselessly golfing


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 30, 2012)

Again -- Lyrics[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Conch times (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 30, 2012)

book illuminated


----------



## Conch times (Dec 30, 2012)

Illuminated water


----------



## Dugout (Dec 30, 2012)

water mystery


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 30, 2012)

Mystery unsolved...


----------



## Dugout (Dec 30, 2012)

unsolved dilemma


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 30, 2012)

dilemma afoot


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 30, 2012)

afoot long


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 30, 2012)

afoot rest...[]
http://camping.about.com/od/campgroundreviews/fr/ucpcgo00.htm


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 30, 2012)

rest area


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 30, 2012)

Area dug.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2012)

Dugout's roundup


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2012)

roundup angus


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2012)

Angus beeves


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2012)

beeves blizzardy


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2012)

blizzardy antidote


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2012)

antidote given


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2012)

given favour


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2013)

Favour Us






 Bottle Godz


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2013)

us utopia


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2013)

utopia dystopia


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2013)

dystopia dyspeptic


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 1, 2013)

dyspeptic Pills


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2013)

pill mills


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2013)

mills...woollen


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 1, 2013)

woollen  tunics[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2013)

tunics sandals


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 1, 2013)

sandals / shoes[]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2013)

shoes overboots


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 1, 2013)

overboots down!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2013)

_Downtown_ Petula


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2013)

Petula Clark


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 1, 2013)

Clark bar


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2013)

bar Hershey's


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2013)

Hershey's kiss.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2013)

kiss aspalt


----------



## Dugout (Jan 2, 2013)

aspalt mix


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2013)

mix cocktails


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 2, 2013)

cocktail glass


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2013)

glass blowing




From.


----------



## Conch times (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 2, 2013)

smoke bomb


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 2, 2013)

bomb shelter


----------



## Dugout (Jan 2, 2013)

shelter orphans


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2013)

_Orphans Storm_


----------



## Dugout (Jan 2, 2013)

storm over


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 2, 2013)

Over-bite.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2013)

bites dog


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Jan 2, 2013)

Dog collar


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2013)

collar styles


----------



## Conch times (Jan 3, 2013)

Styles vary


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 3, 2013)

Vary s Shading


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 3, 2013)

shading nets!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2013)

shading highlights




From.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 3, 2013)

Highlights Magazine


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2013)

magazine burned


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2013)

burned Gored


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2013)

gored greeny


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2013)

greeny wasn't


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2013)

wasn't available


----------



## Conch times (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2013)

space between


----------



## Conch times (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2013)

lines drawn


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2013)

drawn straws


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 3, 2013)

*


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 3, 2013)

boss gone


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 4, 2013)

_Gone Baby_


----------



## Conch times (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 4, 2013)

boom baby!!!

 wow what an azz


----------



## Dugout (Jan 4, 2013)

baby girl


----------



## Dugout (Jan 4, 2013)

girl knock-kneed


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 4, 2013)

Knead Dough


----------



## Dugout (Jan 4, 2013)

Dough Boy


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 4, 2013)

Boy Wonder[8D]


----------



## epackage (Jan 4, 2013)

Wonder Bra


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 4, 2013)

Bra-O-matic exquisite


----------



## epackage (Jan 4, 2013)

Exquisite Corpse


----------



## Dugout (Jan 4, 2013)

corpse rotting


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 4, 2013)

rotting barn.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 4, 2013)

barn dance


----------



## epackage (Jan 4, 2013)

Dance Mommy


----------



## Dugout (Jan 4, 2013)

Mommy snoozing


----------



## Conch times (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## surfaceone (Jan 4, 2013)

Buddy hackett


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 4, 2013)

Hackett Arkansas  (surf your pm box is full)


 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 5, 2013)

hackett  jacket


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2013)

jacket plaid






 Thanks, Tom. I cleaned it out a bit.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 5, 2013)

Plaid Shoes


----------



## Dugout (Jan 5, 2013)

shoes fit


----------



## epackage (Jan 5, 2013)

Fit Snug


----------



## Conch times (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 5, 2013)

harbor freight


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2013)

freight train




From.


----------



## Conch times (Jan 5, 2013)

Train track


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2013)

track inspection


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 5, 2013)

inspection station[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2013)

Station Zebra


----------



## Conch times (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2013)

cakes galore


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 5, 2013)

Galore Glass


----------



## Dugout (Jan 5, 2013)

glass breaks


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2013)

breaks Maserati





From


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 6, 2013)

Maserati prices[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

prices hiked


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 6, 2013)

Hiked  Taxes[:'(]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2013)

taxes / SPENDING


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 6, 2013)

Spending Shells


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2013)

shells collected




From.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

collected thoughts


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

Thoughts Happy


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Conch times (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

bash skull


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 6, 2013)

skull gone


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

gone hunting


----------



## Conch times (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

fishing & hunting


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

Hunting Wabbits


----------



## Conch times (Jan 6, 2013)

Wabbit season!


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

season salt


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

Salt Cod(my fave)


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

cod fillet


----------



## Conch times (Jan 6, 2013)

Fillet hogsnapper(my fav)


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

snapper dishtowel  (ouch)


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

Towel Funny


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2013)

Funny Fiorello


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

funny friend


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2013)

friend children


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

children stories


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2013)

stories bedtime


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

bedtime 8:00


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

8:00 P.M. ???


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2013)

post message


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

Message Nonsense


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


 []


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

Received Demerit


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2013)

demerits discussed


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

Discussed Nothing


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2013)

nothing doing


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Jan 7, 2013)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2013)

IT department


----------



## Dugout (Jan 7, 2013)

department head


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2013)

Head Chief


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2013)

Chief Tom


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 8, 2013)

Tom thinner (thank God I have lost about 40 pounds since you went on your photo shop extravaganza after the Balt show)

 PD


----------



## Dugout (Jan 8, 2013)

thinner gravy


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 8, 2013)

gravy boat


----------



## Dugout (Jan 8, 2013)

boat restoration


----------



## epackage (Jan 8, 2013)

Restoration Completed


----------



## Dugout (Jan 8, 2013)

completed questionnaire


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 8, 2013)

questionnaire template[8|]


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 8, 2013)

template background


----------



## Conch times (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 8, 2013)

check oil


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 8, 2013)

oil boom


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2013)

Boom Room


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2013)

rooms quarantined




From 1900 San Francisco.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2013)

quarantined Needed


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2013)

Needed barbecue


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2013)

barbecue pit




DIY Imu.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2013)

Pit Needed


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2013)

needed mask


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 11, 2013)

mask templates


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2013)

template slipper


----------



## Dugout (Jan 11, 2013)

slipper Cinderella


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2013)

Cinderella ROCKS


----------



## Dugout (Jan 11, 2013)

rocks petrified


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 11, 2013)

petrified people


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2013)

peopleless forest


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 12, 2013)

Forest products.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2013)

product failures




From.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2013)

failures overlooked


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 12, 2013)

Overlooked bottle.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 12, 2013)

bottle boy[]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2013)

boy scout


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2013)

scout 4 Madness


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2013)

madness acquired


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 12, 2013)

madness fun


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2013)

Fun Gone!

 Lobey made him []


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 12, 2013)

Gone! fishing


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2013)

fishing net


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2013)

nets beached


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2013)

beached boat


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Jan 12, 2013)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2013)

button pushed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2013)

Pushed together


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2013)

together again


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 13, 2013)

again wrong


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 13, 2013)

"Wrong Way"


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 13, 2013)

Way Out[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 13, 2013)

Out Numbered


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 13, 2013)

Numbered Original






 ^^^Like, totally glassified, man... [8D]^^^


----------



## Dugout (Jan 13, 2013)

original cast


----------



## Dugout (Jan 13, 2013)

(( Rick are you sure you don't have too much time on your hands?? ))


> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Out Numbered


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 13, 2013)

Hands  Time


----------



## Dugout (Jan 13, 2013)

Time Out!


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 13, 2013)

out sign


----------



## Conch times (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## surfaceone (Jan 13, 2013)

up shot


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 13, 2013)

shot put!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 13, 2013)

Put away.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 13, 2013)

away far


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 13, 2013)

Far out...[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 13, 2013)

out numbered


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 14, 2013)

Numbed Laps


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 14, 2013)

Laps time


----------



## Conch times (Jan 14, 2013)

Time slipping


----------



## Dugout (Jan 14, 2013)

slipping unnoticed


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 14, 2013)

unnoticed crack


----------



## Conch times (Jan 14, 2013)

Crack kills


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 14, 2013)

Crack Devastating


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 14, 2013)

Kills Tumbler!


----------



## Dugout (Jan 14, 2013)

tumbler acrobat


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 14, 2013)

acrobatic internees


----------



## Dugout (Jan 14, 2013)

internees study


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Jan 14, 2013)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2013)

Halle Berry


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 15, 2013)

berry terrine


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2013)

terrine canard


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 15, 2013)

Canard  wing!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 15, 2013)

Wings Over!


----------



## epackage (Jan 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


 This looks delicious!!


----------



## Conch times (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## zecritr (Jan 15, 2013)

Rated Bottle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 15, 2013)

Bottle Blues


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 15, 2013)

blues brothers


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2013)

Brothers Neville


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 15, 2013)

neville truss


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 15, 2013)

truss  design [8|]


----------



## zecritr (Jan 15, 2013)

Design Lightning


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Jan 15, 2013)

lightning strike

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjI8AxZnrx8


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2013)

strike three


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2013)

*


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 16, 2013)

stooges joke


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2013)

joke cartoon


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 16, 2013)

cartoon owl


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2013)

Owl Drug


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 16, 2013)

Drug Stores!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2013)

stores closed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2013)

Close wound


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Conch times (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## mr.fred (Jan 16, 2013)

aid  rendered!


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 16, 2013)

rendered bottle


----------



## Dugout (Jan 16, 2013)

bottled beverage


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2013)

beverage Needed


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 17, 2013)

Needed coffee


----------



## Conch times (Jan 17, 2013)

Coffee junky


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2013)

junky place


----------



## Conch times (Jan 17, 2013)

Place bets


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2013)

bets lost


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 17, 2013)

lost souls


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 17, 2013)

souls train


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2013)

train engineer


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2013)

engineer yesteryear


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2013)

yesteryear events


----------



## zecritr (Jan 17, 2013)

Events coming


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2013)

coming home


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 18, 2013)

Home body


----------



## zecritr (Jan 18, 2013)

body watcher


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 18, 2013)

watcher puzzle


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 18, 2013)

Puzzle piece


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 18, 2013)

piece montee


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 18, 2013)

Monte(e) Carlo..... ? haha I am new to this game.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2013)

*


----------



## Dugout (Jan 18, 2013)

bake pizza


----------



## Dugout (Jan 18, 2013)

pizza pan


----------



## zecritr (Jan 18, 2013)

Pan Man


----------



## Dugout (Jan 18, 2013)

man alive!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2013)

Alive Turtle[:-]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 18, 2013)

turtle terrible


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 19, 2013)

Terrible Twos


----------



## zecritr (Jan 19, 2013)

Twos  Day


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> turtle terrible


 
 lol


 Day's Easy


----------



## Dugout (Jan 19, 2013)

Easy Rider


----------



## Conch times (Jan 20, 2013)

Rider hard


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 20, 2013)

hard boiled


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2013)

Boiled Brain


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 20, 2013)

Brain teaser


----------



## Conch times (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 21, 2013)

Tuesday...Tacos!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 21, 2013)

Taco lips


----------



## Conch times (Jan 21, 2013)

Lips sexy


----------



## lil digger (Jan 21, 2013)

sexy back


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 22, 2013)

Back UP


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 22, 2013)

UP lift


----------



## Conch times (Jan 22, 2013)

Lift spirit


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 22, 2013)

spirit glow


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 22, 2013)

Glowing Souls


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 22, 2013)

Souls depart


----------



## zecritr (Jan 24, 2013)

depart car


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 24, 2013)

Car OLD


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 24, 2013)

old fart


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 24, 2013)

Fart Instructional


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Fart Instructional


 
 ew now that sick,a woman farting  LOL

 Instructional  Video


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 24, 2013)

Video dancer


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 24, 2013)

Dancer & Prancer


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 25, 2013)

Pracer returns[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 25, 2013)

Return Workout


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 25, 2013)

Workout Routine


----------



## zecritr (Jan 25, 2013)

Routine Day


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 25, 2013)

Day moon


----------



## zecritr (Jan 26, 2013)

Moon Dazed


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 26, 2013)

Dazed & Confused


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 26, 2013)

Confused blonde


----------



## Dugout (Jan 26, 2013)

blonde joke


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 26, 2013)

JOKE  EAR


----------



## Dugout (Jan 26, 2013)

ear say


----------



## zecritr (Jan 26, 2013)

Say Anything


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 27, 2013)

Anything There?


----------



## Conch times (Jan 27, 2013)

Their listening


----------



## Dugout (Jan 27, 2013)

listening problem


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 27, 2013)

problem bottle


----------



## Dugout (Jan 27, 2013)

bottle blob


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 27, 2013)

blob top


----------



## Dugout (Jan 27, 2013)

top end


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 27, 2013)

end butt


----------



## zecritr (Jan 27, 2013)

butt Ox


----------



## Dugout (Jan 27, 2013)

ox shoe


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2013)

shoeing hammer


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 27, 2013)

hammer blacksmith


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 27, 2013)

Blacksmith  anvil[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 27, 2013)

anvil heavy


----------



## Conch times (Jan 27, 2013)

Heavy load


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2013)

anvil hat


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 27, 2013)

hat feather


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2013)

feathered words


----------



## Dugout (Jan 27, 2013)

words pronounced


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 27, 2013)

words flow


----------



## zecritr (Jan 27, 2013)

Flow max


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 27, 2013)

max speed


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 27, 2013)

Speed Racer


----------



## Conch times (Jan 27, 2013)

Racer X


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 27, 2013)

x factor


----------



## Dugout (Jan 27, 2013)

factor in


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 27, 2013)

In crowd 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upwrq1QZKV8


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 28, 2013)

crowd control


----------



## zecritr (Jan 28, 2013)

Control Freaks


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 28, 2013)

Freaks out


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 28, 2013)

Out there[sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 28, 2013)

there nothing


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 28, 2013)

Nothing Awake


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 28, 2013)

awake glasses


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 28, 2013)

glasses full


----------



## Dugout (Jan 28, 2013)

full tank


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 28, 2013)

tank ticketed


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 28, 2013)

ticketed kid


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 28, 2013)

kid gloves


----------



## Dugout (Jan 28, 2013)

gloves misplaced


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 29, 2013)

misplaced car


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 29, 2013)

carload guest


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 29, 2013)

guest house


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 29, 2013)

House M.D.


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 29, 2013)

m d college


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 29, 2013)

College Student


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 29, 2013)

Student expelled


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 30, 2013)

expelled exposed


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 30, 2013)

Exposed Lies


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 30, 2013)

Lies, Liar


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 30, 2013)

liar face


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2013)

Face Serious


----------



## Dugout (Jan 30, 2013)

serious situation


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 30, 2013)

situation escalated


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2013)

escalated quickly


----------



## zecritr (Feb 1, 2013)

Quickly Forgot


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 1, 2013)

forgotten places


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 1, 2013)

places remembered[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 1, 2013)

Remembered Liar


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 1, 2013)

liar fire


----------



## Dugout (Feb 1, 2013)

fire pit


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 1, 2013)

Pit Bulls


----------



## zecritr (Feb 2, 2013)

Bull Pucky


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2013)

pucky, horse


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> pucky, horse


 
 Lol put a deer in place of the horse and it would be my dogs dream  haha


 HORSE MISSING


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2013)

Missing Man






 Hey Rick, thought you might like that one. [8D]


----------



## Conch times (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2013)

down goose


----------



## Conch times (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2013)

gander about


----------



## Conch times (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2013)

times table


----------



## Conch times (Feb 2, 2013)

Table match


----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2013)

match perfect


----------



## Conch times (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2013)

timing event


----------



## Conch times (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2013)

planning getaway


----------



## Conch times (Feb 2, 2013)

Getaway destination


----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2013)

destination .....  moon


----------



## Conch times (Feb 2, 2013)

Moon Alice


----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2013)

Alice wonderland


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2013)

wonderland, Tomorrowland


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 3, 2013)

Tomorrowland  Echoes


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 3, 2013)

Echo Point (Real Place)


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 3, 2013)

oops, didn't include picture.


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 3, 2013)

Point Pleasant  real place in Nova Scotia


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

Pleasant Ride

 that is a real place!


----------



## Dugout (Feb 3, 2013)

ride lawnmower


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 4, 2013)

lawnmower racing


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2013)

racing naked


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2013)

Necked Please


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 5, 2013)

Please read


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 5, 2013)

read, listen


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 5, 2013)

Listen here...


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## surfaceone (Feb 6, 2013)

comes clean




Hutchbook.


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 6, 2013)

clean eating


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 7, 2013)

eating fire


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2013)

Fire Pants


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 7, 2013)

Pants hot


----------



## zecritr (Feb 7, 2013)

Hot Puppet


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 7, 2013)

puppet finger


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 7, 2013)

finger walking


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2013)

Walking Away


----------



## zecritr (Feb 7, 2013)

Away Today


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 7, 2013)

Today Muggs


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## bucky902 (Feb 8, 2013)

Rootbeer extract


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2013)

extract tooth


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2013)

tooth less


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2013)

less opertunity


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 8, 2013)

Opportunity knocks!


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2013)

knocks out


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 8, 2013)

Out there[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2013)

there beyond


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2013)

Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2013)

dome shaped


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 8, 2013)

shaped eyebrows


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2013)

eyebrows singed


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 8, 2013)

singed silk


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 9, 2013)

Silk fabric


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Feb 9, 2013)

flubs again


----------



## zecritr (Feb 9, 2013)

again grin


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 9, 2013)

Grin (Evil)


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 9, 2013)

Evil, Doctor


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 9, 2013)

Doctor Love


----------



## Dugout (Feb 9, 2013)

love potion


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 9, 2013)

Potion #9

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA6wySeeb6I


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Feb 9, 2013)

nine lives


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 10, 2013)

Lives lived....


----------



## Dugout (Feb 10, 2013)

lived outside


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 10, 2013)

outside  crapper[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 10, 2013)

crapper moved


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 10, 2013)

moved inside[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 10, 2013)

inside plumbing


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 10, 2013)

plumbing Sucks


----------



## zecritr (Feb 10, 2013)

sucks candy


----------



## Dugout (Feb 10, 2013)

candy bar


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 10, 2013)

Bar Fly![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 10, 2013)

fly swatter


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 10, 2013)

swatter Pants


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 10, 2013)

pantless car


----------



## zecritr (Feb 11, 2013)

car bar


----------



## Dugout (Feb 11, 2013)

bar stool


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Feb 11, 2013)

sample packet


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2013)

packet boat


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 11, 2013)

boat wreck


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 11, 2013)

Wrecked Back


----------



## Dugout (Feb 11, 2013)

back up


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 11, 2013)

up lift


----------



## Dugout (Feb 11, 2013)

lift load


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 11, 2013)

load denied.  You're a sicko Rick, but I look forward to seeing you in Baltimore maybe?




> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Wrecked Back


----------



## Dugout (Feb 12, 2013)

denied application


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> load denied.  You're a sicko Rick, but I look forward to seeing you in Baltimore maybe?
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah Badg and I are going.  We wouldn't want to miss the fun []


  application Photography


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 12, 2013)

Photography hobby


----------



## Dugout (Feb 12, 2013)

Hobby Lobby


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 12, 2013)

Lobby desk


----------



## Dugout (Feb 12, 2013)

desk cluttered


----------



## zecritr (Feb 12, 2013)

Cluttered&Buttered


----------



## Dugout (Feb 12, 2013)

buttered muffin


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 12, 2013)

*


----------



## Dugout (Feb 12, 2013)

muffin man


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 12, 2013)

man muffin


----------



## zecritr (Feb 12, 2013)

Muffin Diving


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> *


 

 Opps you got that word wrong people. The word is--- "muffin  TOP"   come on now  lol [] lets try it again


----------



## zecritr (Feb 13, 2013)

top Syrup


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 13, 2013)

syrup medicine


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 13, 2013)

medicine show




From.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 13, 2013)

show us!!!!


----------



## zecritr (Feb 13, 2013)

Us,Yes


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes Dear![sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## zecritr (Feb 13, 2013)

Dear Deer


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 14, 2013)

Deer attack


----------



## zecritr (Feb 14, 2013)

attack deer


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 14, 2013)

deer horn


----------



## Dugout (Feb 14, 2013)

horn honked


----------



## zecritr (Feb 14, 2013)

honked honky


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 14, 2013)

Honky Tonk


----------



## Dugout (Feb 14, 2013)

tatonka (buffalo)


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Feb 14, 2013)

chip dip


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 14, 2013)

Dipsy Doodle


----------



## zecritr (Feb 14, 2013)

Doodle Noodle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 15, 2013)

Noodle Brain


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 15, 2013)

brain freeze


----------



## Dugout (Feb 15, 2013)

freeze dried


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 15, 2013)

dried fish


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 15, 2013)

fish fry


----------



## Dugout (Feb 15, 2013)

fry taters


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 15, 2013)

tater smiley


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 16, 2013)

Smiley Moron


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 16, 2013)

Moron channel


----------



## zecritr (Feb 16, 2013)

Channel Islands


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 16, 2013)

islands reefs


----------



## zecritr (Feb 16, 2013)

reef(s) bottle


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 16, 2013)

Bottle Boogie


----------



## Dugout (Feb 16, 2013)

boogie picker


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 16, 2013)

Pickerel finned


----------



## Dugout (Feb 16, 2013)

finned guppy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 16, 2013)

Guppy Fancy


----------



## Dugout (Feb 16, 2013)

fancy dance


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 16, 2013)

dance hall


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 17, 2013)

hall chair


----------



## Dugout (Feb 17, 2013)

chair recovered


----------



## Conch times (Feb 17, 2013)

Recovered Beauty


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Feb 17, 2013)

above & beyond


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 17, 2013)

beyond pale


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 18, 2013)

*


----------



## zecritr (Feb 18, 2013)

Rider Collider


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 18, 2013)

Collider space


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 18, 2013)

space invaders


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 18, 2013)

invaders lost


----------



## zecritr (Feb 18, 2013)

Lost Space


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2013)

space bar


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 18, 2013)

bar glasses


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2013)

glasases spotted


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 18, 2013)

spotted dick


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2013)

Dick Clark


----------



## zecritr (Feb 18, 2013)

Clark Kent (of course  lol)


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2013)

Kent cigarettes


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 18, 2013)

cigarettes Micronite


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 18, 2013)

Micronite filter


----------



## Dugout (Feb 19, 2013)

filter through


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 19, 2013)

through ball


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 19, 2013)

ball game


----------



## zecritr (Feb 20, 2013)

Game Time


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 20, 2013)

Time off


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 20, 2013)

off target


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 20, 2013)

target rich


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bucky902
> 
> off target


 

 LOL "yoll poke your eye out kid"


 Rich Milk


----------



## Dugout (Feb 20, 2013)

Milk Duds


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 21, 2013)

Dud Breakfast 
 (gave it to the dog)[]


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 21, 2013)

Breakfast happyface


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2013)

happyface []  smileyface


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 21, 2013)

smileyface dreads


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2013)

dreads laundry


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 21, 2013)

laundry frozen


----------



## zecritr (Feb 21, 2013)

Frozen dragon


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2013)

dragon breath


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 21, 2013)

Frozen Margarita 

 [][][][][][][]


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 21, 2013)

margarita island


----------



## Conch times (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Feb 22, 2013)

life evelasting


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Feb 22, 2013)

gobstopper candy


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 22, 2013)

candy house


----------



## Dugout (Feb 22, 2013)

house warming


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 22, 2013)

warming hut


----------



## Dugout (Feb 22, 2013)

hut igloo


----------



## zecritr (Feb 22, 2013)

Igloo Cooler


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

Cooler Confetti

 (side note: Saban looks like such a grouch. haha)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2013)

Confetti Cannon


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2013)

Adderly China!


----------



## Dugout (Feb 23, 2013)

China teacup


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2013)

teacup Vodka


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2013)

Vodka recipes[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 23, 2013)

recipes tried


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2013)

Tried it?


----------



## Dugout (Feb 23, 2013)

it isn't


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2013)

isn't needed!!!!


----------



## zecritr (Feb 23, 2013)

needed Gold


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2013)

Gold Star


----------



## Dugout (Feb 23, 2013)

star falling


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Feb 23, 2013)

Falling Up


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 24, 2013)

Up there[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 24, 2013)

there awaits


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 24, 2013)

Awaits Call


----------



## Dugout (Feb 24, 2013)

call 911


----------



## zecritr (Feb 24, 2013)

911 Remembered


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 24, 2013)

remembered  (my)  name[sm=tongue.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 25, 2013)

Name Mud


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mud fight


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 25, 2013)

fight night


----------



## zecritr (Feb 25, 2013)

night flyer


----------



## Dugout (Feb 25, 2013)

flyer read


----------



## zecritr (Feb 25, 2013)

read paperbacks


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 25, 2013)

*


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 25, 2013)

writer Rick


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 26, 2013)

Rick/Sick[sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 26, 2013)

Sick puppy


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 26, 2013)

puppy love


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 27, 2013)

LOVE Indiana


----------



## zecritr (Feb 27, 2013)

Indiana Alaskan[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## glass man (Feb 27, 2013)

Alaskan hutch


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 27, 2013)

Alaskan Sun


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 27, 2013)

Hutch Starsky


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 28, 2013)

Starsky hair


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 28, 2013)

Hair band?


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 28, 2013)

bandoliers crossed


----------



## glass man (Feb 28, 2013)

crossed sabers


----------



## zecritr (Feb 28, 2013)

saber tooth


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 28, 2013)

tooth missing


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 28, 2013)

Missing keys


----------



## Conch times (Feb 28, 2013)

Keys Florida


----------



## zecritr (Feb 28, 2013)

Florida Bottles


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 28, 2013)

Bottles Broken


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 28, 2013)

Record player


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 28, 2013)

please stop


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 28, 2013)

stop motion


----------



## Dugout (Mar 1, 2013)

motion picture


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 1, 2013)

Picture Taken


----------



## Dugout (Mar 1, 2013)

taken medication


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 1, 2013)

medication necessary [:-]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 1, 2013)

necessary evil


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 1, 2013)

Evil monkey

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8l2bzyyKqg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkey Business


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 1, 2013)

Business closed


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 1, 2013)

closed book


----------



## Dugout (Mar 1, 2013)

book report


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 1, 2013)

report due... [&:]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 1, 2013)

due dates


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 1, 2013)

dates David


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 2, 2013)

Lisa xaysana


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 2, 2013)

xaysana = him


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 2, 2013)

Him Lyrics


----------



## Conch times (Mar 2, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 2, 2013)

book illumination


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 2, 2013)

illumination Soul


----------



## Conch times (Mar 2, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 3, 2013)

man happy


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 3, 2013)

Happy  Face[8|][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## glass man (Mar 3, 2013)

Nina  here. Face off.


----------



## glass man (Mar 3, 2013)

Nina here. Off day.


----------



## glass man (Mar 3, 2013)

Nina here. Day Dream.


----------



## glass man (Mar 3, 2013)

Nina here. Dream Weaver.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 3, 2013)

Whats up Nina

 Weaver Dennis


----------



## zecritr (Mar 3, 2013)

dennis the menace


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2013)

Menace (from) Jersey


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2013)

Jersey Baby


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 3, 2013)

baby corner


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Mar 4, 2013)

corner store


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 4, 2013)

storefront display


----------



## zecritr (Mar 4, 2013)

Display bottles


----------



## bucky902 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bottle Digging


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 4, 2013)

digging  fools!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 5, 2013)

foolscap watermark


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 5, 2013)

watermark images[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 5, 2013)

images blurred.


----------



## Conch times (Mar 5, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## bucky902 (Mar 6, 2013)

vision sign


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 6, 2013)

sign above


----------



## bucky902 (Mar 6, 2013)

above water


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 6, 2013)

water board


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2013)

Board now


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 6, 2013)

now, yes?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes...No


----------



## Conch times (Mar 7, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 7, 2013)

Sniveling  idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Conch times (Mar 7, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 7, 2013)

Syndrome  X.


----------



## Conch times (Mar 7, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 8, 2013)

games Highland


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2013)

Highland  Highwater


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 8, 2013)

Highwater Mark






 Happy Birthday, botlenut!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2013)

mark signature


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 9, 2013)

signature series.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2013)

Series World


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 9, 2013)

world traveller


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2013)

traveller cheques


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 9, 2013)

checques big


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2013)

big shots


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 9, 2013)

shots frou-frou


----------



## zecritr (Mar 9, 2013)

Frou-Frou ski


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2013)

ski slope


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 9, 2013)

slope calculation


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2013)

calculation wrong


----------



## zecritr (Mar 9, 2013)

wrong dongle


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 9, 2013)

dongle strip


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2013)

strip  <-->  sunset


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 9, 2013)

Sunset Bay.


----------



## AlexD (Mar 9, 2013)

Bay City


----------



## zecritr (Mar 10, 2013)

city  bottles


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Bottles break.  []


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 10, 2013)

Break  Dance[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2013)

Dancing Badger


----------



## Conch times (Mar 10, 2013)

Badger honey






[/IMG]


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Honey Amber. [][]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 10, 2013)

Amber  Alert!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

alert reaction


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Reaction time! [:-]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

time heals


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Heals me [8|]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

me too


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Too bad.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

bad attitude


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Attitude Control


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 10, 2013)

control room


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Room space


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

space cadet


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Cadet Uniform


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

uniform size


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Size Chart


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

chart outlined


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Outlined Box


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

box burned


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Burned steak. [&:]

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amKyA2PrSu4


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

steak angus


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Angus burger []


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

burger charred


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Charred Steak [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

steak t-bone


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2013)

T bone blues.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

blues  pinks


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2013)

Pinks album!


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Album Cover


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2013)

cover tomatoes


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Tomatoes Cooking


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2013)

Cooking  Dead


----------



## AlexD (Mar 10, 2013)

Dead Silence


 (Nice picture) [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## zecritr (Mar 11, 2013)

Silence You


----------



## AlexD (Mar 11, 2013)

You again


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Cooking Dead


 

 Again sighted...


----------



## AlexD (Mar 11, 2013)

Sighted in           [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 11, 2013)

in cereal


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 11, 2013)

Cereal Killer


 LOL sorry Tom


----------



## AlexD (Mar 11, 2013)

Killer Whale!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2013)

whale blubber


----------



## zecritr (Mar 11, 2013)

Blubber Lover


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2013)

Lover's Lane


----------



## AlexD (Mar 11, 2013)

Lane Switching


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2013)

switching brunettes


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 11, 2013)

brunettes strike


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2013)

strike three


----------



## zecritr (Mar 11, 2013)

three + One


----------



## lil digger (Mar 11, 2013)

one more


----------



## AlexD (Mar 11, 2013)

More Bottles! [:-][][8D][][:-][&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 11, 2013)

Bottle Friends


----------



## AlexD (Mar 11, 2013)

Friends Season


 [&:][8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 12, 2013)

season opener


----------



## AlexD (Mar 12, 2013)

Opener project


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 12, 2013)

Project Glass


----------



## bucky902 (Mar 12, 2013)

glass eye


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2013)

Eye Glasses


----------



## AlexD (Mar 12, 2013)

Glasses frames


----------



## zecritr (Mar 13, 2013)

Frames tweety


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for removing the "Moola..."


----------



## epackage (Mar 13, 2013)

Pie Hair


----------



## zecritr (Mar 13, 2013)

hair Bear


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2013)

Bear Apatite


----------



## AlexD (Mar 13, 2013)

Apatite Loss []


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 13, 2013)

Loss Certified


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2013)

Certified Nut


----------



## AlexD (Mar 13, 2013)

Nut shot [:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 13, 2013)

Shot Heard...


----------



## AlexD (Mar 13, 2013)

Heard Of [&:]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 14, 2013)

Of Mice


----------



## AlexD (Mar 14, 2013)

Mice Repellent


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 14, 2013)

repellent poisonous


----------



## AlexD (Mar 14, 2013)

Poisonous Spiders


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 14, 2013)

Spiders Mars


----------



## AlexD (Mar 14, 2013)

Mars Chocolate []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 15, 2013)

chocolate Diamonds


----------



## AlexD (Mar 15, 2013)

Diamonds Blade


----------



## Dugout (Mar 15, 2013)

blade cuts


----------



## AlexD (Mar 15, 2013)

Cuts Pizza [][:-]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 15, 2013)

pizza party


----------



## AlexD (Mar 16, 2013)

Party Supplies

 [&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2013)

Supply Shoes


----------



## Dugout (Mar 16, 2013)

shoes shined


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 16, 2013)

shined & buffed


----------



## AlexD (Mar 16, 2013)

Buffed Scratch


----------



## Dugout (Mar 16, 2013)

scratch ticket


----------



## AlexD (Mar 16, 2013)

Ticket Court


----------



## Dugout (Mar 16, 2013)

court order


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 16, 2013)

order up


----------



## AlexD (Mar 16, 2013)

Up river


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 16, 2013)

River Colonel


----------



## AlexD (Mar 17, 2013)

Colonel Sanders


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2013)

Sanders B Boy







 BIG picture to[:-]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 17, 2013)

Boy  Wonder[8|]


----------



## zecritr (Mar 17, 2013)

WW


----------



## Dugout (Mar 17, 2013)

woman doctor


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 17, 2013)

Dr. Oz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 17, 2013)

OZ-(wizard) []


----------



## Dugout (Mar 17, 2013)

wizard oil


----------



## AlexD (Mar 17, 2013)

Oil Polish


----------



## Dugout (Mar 17, 2013)

polish rocks


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Mar 17, 2013)

solid gold


----------



## AlexD (Mar 17, 2013)

Gold bars


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2013)

Bars next!


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 17, 2013)

next dig[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## AlexD (Mar 17, 2013)

Dig Deep


 [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2013)

Deep doo-doo


----------



## AlexD (Mar 17, 2013)

doo-doo slinging [sm=tongue.gif]


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Slinging Hash


----------



## AlexD (Mar 17, 2013)

Hash Browns 


 [&:]


----------



## epackage (Mar 18, 2013)

Browns, Buster!!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 18, 2013)

Buster Holy !!!!!!  (epackage played 2-word)


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 18, 2013)

Holy Moly!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 18, 2013)

moley field


----------



## zecritr (Mar 18, 2013)

Field(s) cigar


----------



## AlexD (Mar 18, 2013)

Cigar O-Rings


----------



## Dugout (Mar 18, 2013)

ring onion


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 18, 2013)

Onion Chop-o-matic


----------



## Dugout (Mar 18, 2013)

Matic  maticulate


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 19, 2013)

maticulate meticulous


----------



## Dugout (Mar 19, 2013)

meticulous housekeeper


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 19, 2013)

housekeeper Polish


----------



## zecritr (Mar 19, 2013)

Polish Sausage


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2013)

Sausage Brain


----------



## Dugout (Mar 19, 2013)

brain dead


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 19, 2013)

dead space!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 19, 2013)

space suit


----------



## Dugout (Mar 19, 2013)

suit / tie


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 19, 2013)

tie unfriendly


----------



## Dugout (Mar 19, 2013)

unfriendly actions


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 19, 2013)

actions warrented!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 19, 2013)

warrented procedure


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2013)

procedures bolloxed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2013)

bollixed Blinde


----------



## glass man (Mar 20, 2013)

BLINDE [as a] BAT!!


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 20, 2013)

Bat  Chit![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2013)

chits aplenty


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2013)

aplenty Crosswords


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 21, 2013)

crossword instructions


----------



## Dugout (Mar 21, 2013)

instructions followed.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 21, 2013)

followed me[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2013)

Tube Lizard


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 22, 2013)

Lizard lick[[:-])


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2013)

lick candy


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2013)

candy delicioso


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2013)

delicioso day !


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 22, 2013)

Day Camp


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2013)

Camp Creek


----------



## AlexD (Mar 22, 2013)

Creek Monster!! [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2013)

Monster Cookie


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 22, 2013)

cookie cutters


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2013)

Cutter's Backwoods


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2013)

Backwoods kiddies


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2013)

kiddies little


----------



## AlexD (Mar 22, 2013)

Little Cats


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2013)

cats meow


----------



## glass man (Mar 23, 2013)

MEOW MIX


----------



## zecritr (Mar 23, 2013)

Mix Oil


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 23, 2013)

Oil O Life


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 23, 2013)

Life  Quotes!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 23, 2013)

quotes incorrectly


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 23, 2013)

incorrectly worded!!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 23, 2013)

worded improperly


----------



## AlexD (Mar 23, 2013)

Improper Safety  [&:]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 23, 2013)

Safety  Ed.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 23, 2013)

Ed Medicine


----------



## AlexD (Mar 24, 2013)

Medicine Addict [&o]


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 24, 2013)

addict bottles


----------



## Dugout (Mar 24, 2013)

bottles buried


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 24, 2013)

buried alive[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 24, 2013)

alive (&) well


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 24, 2013)

well done []


----------



## Dugout (Mar 24, 2013)

done day


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 24, 2013)

Day excursions.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 24, 2013)

Excursions  "FORD"


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 24, 2013)

Ford Brothers


----------



## Dugout (Mar 24, 2013)

Brothers Grimm


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2013)

Grimm's Tales


----------



## Dugout (Mar 24, 2013)

tales told


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 24, 2013)

told off.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2013)

Off spray


----------



## Dugout (Mar 24, 2013)

spray tan


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 24, 2013)

TAN MOM


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2013)

mom jeans


----------



## Dugout (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeans Alley


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2013)

Alley Oop


----------



## Dugout (Mar 24, 2013)

oopsy daisy


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2013)

Daisy Duck


----------



## Dugout (Mar 24, 2013)

duck goose


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2013)

goose cooked


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2013)

COOKED FACE!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 25, 2013)

face cucumbered


----------



## Dugout (Mar 26, 2013)

cucumbered sandwich


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 26, 2013)

sandwich menu


----------



## zecritr (Mar 26, 2013)

menu haelstorm


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2013)

"haelstorm" misspelt


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 26, 2013)

misspelt words[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2013)

words sword


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 26, 2013)

Sword Stone


----------



## Dugout (Mar 26, 2013)

stone artifact


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 26, 2013)

artifact found[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 26, 2013)

found another


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2013)

another "O-o-o-o-o!"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 27, 2013)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2013)

Take Bite


----------



## AlexD (Mar 27, 2013)

Bite lock [&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 27, 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 27, 2013)

Jaw breaker


----------



## zecritr (Mar 27, 2013)

.
 breaker breaker


----------



## Dugout (Mar 28, 2013)

breaker 1  9


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 28, 2013)

9 Lives[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2013)

livestock ranching


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 28, 2013)

Ranching 





> Dugout   []
> Super Member
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dugout (Mar 28, 2013)

And most of my posts are on 2-word game.

 ranching occupation


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2013)

Occupation Forces


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 29, 2013)

Forces/ USMC[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 29, 2013)

corp marches


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 29, 2013)

marches proudly


----------



## Dugout (Mar 29, 2013)

proudly displayed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 29, 2013)

displayed Colors


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 29, 2013)

Colors  Festival[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 29, 2013)

festival preparations


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 29, 2013)

preparations made[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 30, 2013)

Made Man


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 30, 2013)

Man Cave!!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 30, 2013)

cave exploration


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 30, 2013)

Exploration needed.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 30, 2013)

needed something


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 30, 2013)

something burning.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 30, 2013)

burning tires


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 31, 2013)

tires bald


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 31, 2013)

BALD EAGLE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2013)

EAGLE PUCE []


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2013)

Puce Moment


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 31, 2013)

Moment Magazine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2013)

magazine _Life_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2013)

Life's words

 I wish I could do that on a daily basics


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2013)

words = art


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Apr 1, 2013)

Art Gallery


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 1, 2013)

Gallery Project


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2013)

Project Los Alamos


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 1, 2013)

Los Alamos  visitors[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 1, 2013)

visitors missing


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2013)

Missing Zeppelin


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Apr 2, 2013)

Zeppelin Airship


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 2, 2013)

*


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 2, 2013)

Pirates Bay


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2013)

bay leaves


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 2, 2013)

leaves coming![]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2013)

coming soon


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 2, 2013)

soon forgotten!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2013)

forgotten inmate


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 2, 2013)

inmate locator[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2013)

locator magnetic


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2013)

Magnetic field.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 3, 2013)

Field Image


----------



## Dugout (Apr 3, 2013)

image forgotten


----------



## zecritr (Apr 3, 2013)

Forgotton Bottom


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## mr.fred (Apr 3, 2013)

line  rider


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 3, 2013)

rider yo-yoing






 Liked photo:


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 3, 2013)

Yo    yo


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 3, 2013)

you missed


----------



## Dugout (Apr 3, 2013)

missed who??


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Apr 3, 2013)

who called?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 4, 2013)

Called name


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 4, 2013)

name meaning


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2013)

meaning what?


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 4, 2013)

what bottle!!?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 4, 2013)

Bottle dirty


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2013)

dirty laundry


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 4, 2013)

laundry finished


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2013)

finished up


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 4, 2013)

Up theirs[sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2013)

their's only


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Apr 4, 2013)

only way


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2013)

way over


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2013)

THERE oVER


----------



## Dugout (Apr 5, 2013)

over compensated


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 5, 2013)

Compensated  $ 2,000.000  [sm=thumbup.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2013)

$2,000,000 Pyramid


----------



## Dugout (Apr 5, 2013)

pyramid Egypt


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 5, 2013)

Egypt facts


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2013)

facts useless


----------



## Dugout (Apr 5, 2013)

useless attempt


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2013)

attempted highboard


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2013)

Highboard onboard


----------



## Dugout (Apr 5, 2013)

onboard with


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 5, 2013)

with everyone


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2013)

everyone run!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2013)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2013)

DMC cry


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 6, 2013)

cry baby


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 6, 2013)

baby diaper


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2013)

Diaper Time 


 (That's my new grandson Ben) []


----------



## Dugout (Apr 6, 2013)

time tells


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 6, 2013)

tells all[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2013)

All Gold


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2013)

Gold Star


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 7, 2013)

Star digger[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2013)

Diggerland Buckets


----------



## Dugout (Apr 7, 2013)

buckets carried


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 8, 2013)

carried weight


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 8, 2013)

Weighted Day


----------



## Dugout (Apr 8, 2013)

day lily


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 8, 2013)

Lily  Munster[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 8, 2013)

Munsters outdated


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 8, 2013)

outdated laws


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 8, 2013)

Laws broken


----------



## Dugout (Apr 8, 2013)

broken arm


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 8, 2013)

arm tatoos


----------



## Dugout (Apr 8, 2013)

tatoos applied


----------



## glass man (Apr 8, 2013)

Applied Top


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Apr 8, 2013)

applied tops


----------



## zecritr (Apr 8, 2013)

Tops,Bottoms


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2013)

bottoms up


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 9, 2013)

up the[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

The Beginning


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2013)

Beginning middle  [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 9, 2013)

middle son


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2013)

Son Sam


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

Sam Uncle


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Apr 9, 2013)

Uncle Ben


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2013)

Ben Franklin




From.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

Franklin Hotel


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2013)

Hotel Mizpah


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 9, 2013)

Mispah ring


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

ring bell


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 9, 2013)

Bell Helicopters


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2013)

Helicopter's moving


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 10, 2013)

moving faraway[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 10, 2013)

faraway places


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 10, 2013)

places forgotten


----------



## Dugout (Apr 10, 2013)

forgotten name


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2013)

name reconsidered


----------



## Dugout (Apr 10, 2013)

reconsidered proposal


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2013)

proposal withdrawn




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 10, 2013)

Withdrawn Winter


----------



## Dugout (Apr 10, 2013)

winter #*>"!~^+'s


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 10, 2013)

Chits  happen[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 10, 2013)

happen tomorrow


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 10, 2013)

Tomorrow  song


----------



## Dugout (Apr 10, 2013)

song bird


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 11, 2013)

bird flu


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 11, 2013)

Flu Express


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 12, 2013)

Express  yourself


----------



## Dugout (Apr 12, 2013)

yourself included


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 12, 2013)

included vomit


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 12, 2013)

vomitorium entrance


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 12, 2013)

Entrance  gates


----------



## Dugout (Apr 13, 2013)

gates shut


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 13, 2013)

shut  in


----------



## Dugout (Apr 13, 2013)

inside out  []


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 14, 2013)

out house?

 PD


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 14, 2013)

House  Committee


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2013)

Committee Zone


----------



## zecritr (Apr 14, 2013)

zone troopers


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2013)

troopers march


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 14, 2013)

March  madness[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2013)

madness misconducted


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 14, 2013)

misconducted interview


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 14, 2013)

[8|][8|]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2013)

interview intervened


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 14, 2013)

intervened twice


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2013)

twice removed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2013)

removed soon!


----------



## Dugout (Apr 15, 2013)

soon revealed


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 15, 2013)

revealed secret[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 15, 2013)

secret someone (Where the heck is SURF?)


----------



## zecritr (Apr 15, 2013)

Someone Else


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 16, 2013)

Else Where

 (its spring Surfs digging) []


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 16, 2013)

Where  abouts!![8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 16, 2013)

About Truth


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 16, 2013)

Truth hurts!


----------



## Dugout (Apr 18, 2013)

hurts bad


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 18, 2013)

Bad Feet


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 18, 2013)

Feet  smell[8|][]


----------



## zecritr (Apr 18, 2013)

Smell (the) Dell


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2013)

Del Vikings


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 19, 2013)

Vikings  names [8|]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 19, 2013)

names omitted


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 19, 2013)

Omitted  definiton


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2013)

definition variables


----------



## Dugout (Apr 19, 2013)

variables _xyz_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2013)

xyz  PDQ


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2013)

PDQ Quink


----------



## Dugout (Apr 20, 2013)

quink ink


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2013)

ink bottle


----------



## Dugout (Apr 20, 2013)

bottle brush


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2013)

brush  cutters


----------



## Dugout (Apr 20, 2013)

cutters cleaned


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2013)

cleaned  bottles


----------



## Dugout (Apr 20, 2013)

bottles sick


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2013)

Sick  Rick[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2013)

Rick Puce


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 20, 2013)

Puce dumbassterroristgotcaughtandisnowdeadmeat


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2013)

Meat Head


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 20, 2013)

Head Dumbass


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2013)

Dumbass  meathead[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 20, 2013)

head games


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2013)

games online


----------



## Dugout (Apr 20, 2013)

online dating


----------



## grime5 (Apr 20, 2013)

dating service


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 21, 2013)

service Done!


----------



## Dugout (Apr 21, 2013)

done eating


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> service Done!


 Eating  disorder[8|][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 21, 2013)

disorderly conduct


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Apr 21, 2013)

unbecoming leader


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2013)

leaders gesture


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 22, 2013)

gesture Stated


----------



## zecritr (Apr 22, 2013)

Stated State


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 22, 2013)

State    (N.Y.)   [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 22, 2013)

York peppermint (patty)


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 22, 2013)

patty  wagon[]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 22, 2013)

wagon tongue


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 22, 2013)

[8|][8|][8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2013)

tongue unbitten


----------



## Dugout (Apr 22, 2013)

unbitten portion


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 22, 2013)

portion sizes


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2013)

size matters


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 22, 2013)

matters  alot![8|]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 22, 2013)

alot more


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 22, 2013)

More Commons


----------



## Dugout (Apr 23, 2013)

commons cure


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2013)

cures dyspepsia


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 23, 2013)

Dyspepsia   Symptons[8|][]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2013)

Symptoms Bizarre


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 24, 2013)

Bizarre Hairdo


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 24, 2013)

Hairdo ideas[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2013)

ideas used


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 25, 2013)

used up!


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2013)

up above


----------



## zecritr (Apr 25, 2013)

above nothink


----------



## AlexD (Apr 25, 2013)

nothink* Below []


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 25, 2013)

below normal[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## zecritr (Apr 25, 2013)

Normal Egad!!!!!!!


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2013)

thE GADget


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 26, 2013)

Gadget  Shop


----------



## Dugout (Apr 26, 2013)

shop vac


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

Vac Lips    lol


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 26, 2013)

[8|][8|][:'(][:'(][:-][:-][]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 26, 2013)

lips pucker


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> [8|][8|][:'(][:'(][:-][:-][]


 lol

 Pucker up


----------



## AlexD (Apr 26, 2013)

Up stairs! ^^^[8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 27, 2013)

stairs handrail


----------



## Dugout (Apr 27, 2013)

handrail gripped


----------



## AlexD (Apr 27, 2013)

Gripped Tightly [&:]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 27, 2013)

tightly torqued


----------



## zecritr (Apr 27, 2013)

Torqued  Mork


----------



## Dugout (Apr 27, 2013)

Mork Mindy


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 27, 2013)

Mindy's hair


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 27, 2013)

hair cuts[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 27, 2013)

cuts chart


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2013)

Chart Blank


 (aint it the truth)


----------



## Dugout (Apr 27, 2013)

blank expression


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 28, 2013)

Expression of ?


----------



## AlexD (Apr 28, 2013)

Of course








 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 28, 2013)

course wool


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2013)

Wool rich


----------



## Dugout (Apr 29, 2013)

rich flavor


----------



## zecritr (Apr 29, 2013)

Flavor Food


----------



## AlexD (Apr 29, 2013)

Food Storage


----------



## Dugout (Apr 29, 2013)

storage shed


----------



## zecritr (Apr 29, 2013)

Shed hair


----------



## Dugout (Apr 29, 2013)

hair hare


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 29, 2013)

hare coursing!


----------



## Dugout (Apr 29, 2013)

coursing hounds


----------



## rpinkham (Apr 29, 2013)

hounds tooth


----------



## Dugout (Apr 29, 2013)

tooth pulled


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2013)

Pulled Mussle


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 30, 2013)

musle cramp[]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 30, 2013)

cramp Midol


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2013)

Midol radiance


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 30, 2013)

radiance fabric


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2013)

Fabric Fail


----------



## AlexD (Apr 30, 2013)

Fail Owned


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (May 1, 2013)

Owned soul


----------



## zecritr (May 2, 2013)

Soul Blower


----------



## surfaceone (May 2, 2013)

blower wheel


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 2, 2013)

Wheel problems  []


----------



## mr.fred (May 2, 2013)

problems gone!


----------



## Dugout (May 2, 2013)

gone fishing


----------



## zecritr (May 2, 2013)

fishy doofus


----------



## surfaceone (May 2, 2013)

_Doofus Omnibus_


----------



## Dugout (May 2, 2013)

omnibus transportation


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 2, 2013)

transportation  BUMS!


----------



## Conch times (May 2, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## mr.fred (May 2, 2013)

Bums etiquette[sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Conch times (May 2, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Dugout (May 3, 2013)

hell damnation


----------



## mr.fred (May 3, 2013)

damnation  forever[]


----------



## Dugout (May 3, 2013)

forever & ever


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 3, 2013)

*


----------



## surfaceone (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Conch times (May 3, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Dugout (May 4, 2013)

hero disguised


----------



## surfaceone (May 4, 2013)

disguised soldier




From.


----------



## AlexD (May 4, 2013)

Solider fallen


----------



## Dugout (May 4, 2013)

fallen angel


----------



## Penn Digger (May 5, 2013)

angel soiled


----------



## mr.fred (May 5, 2013)

soiled pants[]


----------



## Dugout (May 5, 2013)

pants patched


----------



## Penn Digger (May 5, 2013)

patched shirt


----------



## Dugout (May 5, 2013)

shirt tail


----------



## mr.fred (May 5, 2013)

tail light


----------



## surfaceone (May 5, 2013)

Light Bright


----------



## Conch times (May 5, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## surfaceone (May 5, 2013)

mind meld


----------



## Dugout (May 6, 2013)

meld together


----------



## surfaceone (May 6, 2013)

together ever


----------



## Dugout (May 6, 2013)

forever young


----------



## surfaceone (May 6, 2013)

young Loretta


----------



## Dugout (May 6, 2013)

Loretta & Conway


----------



## glass man (May 6, 2013)

CONWAY TWITTY


----------



## zecritr (May 6, 2013)

Twitty Nitty


----------



## Penn Digger (May 7, 2013)

Nitty Griddy

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 7, 2013)

*


----------



## Dugout (May 7, 2013)

awards ceremony


----------



## surfaceone (May 7, 2013)

ceremony pyrotechnics


----------



## surfaceone (May 8, 2013)

pyrotechnic misdirection


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2013)

misdirection Waste


----------



## surfaceone (May 9, 2013)

W.A.S.T.E. Oedipa


----------



## mr.fred (May 9, 2013)

Oedipa  saga[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (May 9, 2013)

saga Gaga


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

Gaga Daily [sm=rolleyes.gif] [>:]


----------



## Dugout (May 9, 2013)

daily routine


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

routine lopadoÂ­Â­temachoÂ­Â­selachoÂ­Â­galeoÂ­Â­kranioÂ­Â­leipsanoÂ­Â­drimÂ­Â­hypoÂ­Â­trimmatoÂ­Â­silphioÂ­Â­paraoÂ­Â­melitoÂ­Â­katakechyÂ­Â­menoÂ­Â­kichlÂ­Â­epiÂ­Â­kossyphoÂ­Â­phattoÂ­Â­peristerÂ­Â­alektryonÂ­Â­opteÂ­Â­kephallioÂ­Â­kigkloÂ­Â­peleioÂ­Â­lagoioÂ­Â­siraioÂ­Â­bapheÂ­Â­traganoÂ­Â­pterygon


 Ha! Let's see ya top this... []

 (google it, it's actually a real word)


----------



## Dugout (May 9, 2013)

(help surf!) []


----------



## Penn Digger (May 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> lopadoÂ­Â­temachoÂ­Â­selachoÂ­Â­galeoÂ­Â­kranioÂ­Â­leipsanoÂ­Â­drimÂ­Â­hypoÂ­Â­trimmatoÂ­Â­silphioÂ­Â­paraoÂ­Â­melitoÂ­Â­katakechyÂ­Â­menoÂ­Â­kichlÂ­Â­epiÂ­Â­kossyphoÂ­Â­phattoÂ­Â­peristerÂ­Â­alektryonÂ­Â­opteÂ­Â­kephallioÂ­Â­kigkloÂ­Â­peleioÂ­Â­lagoioÂ­Â­siraioÂ­Â­bapheÂ­Â­traganoÂ­Â­pterygon stupid


----------



## AlexD (May 10, 2013)

[]
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lopado%C2%ADtemacho%C2%ADselacho%C2%ADgaleo%C2%ADkranio%C2%ADleipsano%C2%ADdrim%C2%ADhypo%C2%ADtrimmato%C2%ADsilphio%C2%ADparao%C2%ADmelito%C2%ADkatakechy%C2%ADmeno%C2%ADkichl%C2%ADepi%C2%ADkossypho%C2%ADphatto%C2%ADperister%C2%ADalektryon%C2%ADopte%C2%ADkephallio%C2%ADkigklo%C2%ADpeleio%C2%ADlagoio%C2%ADsiraio%C2%ADbaphe%C2%ADtragano%C2%ADpterygon


 I will dominate this word game, muhahaha! [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Dugout (May 10, 2013)

stupid acting


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2013)




----------



## AlexD (May 10, 2013)

Classes taken


 (you failed the rules!) []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2013)

LopadoÂ­temachoÂ­selachoÂ­galeoÂ­kranioÂ­leipsanoÂ­drimÂ­hypoÂ­trimmatoÂ­silphioÂ­paraoÂ­melitoÂ­katakechyÂ­menoÂ­kichlÂ­epiÂ­kossyphoÂ­phattoÂ­peristerÂ­alektryonÂ­opteÂ­kephallioÂ­kigkloÂ­peleioÂ­lagoioÂ­siraioÂ­bapheÂ­traganoÂ­pterygon   tasteless


 (no winners here)[8|]


----------



## Dugout (May 10, 2013)

I did not fail the rules.....if you look at Penn Diggers post, he put "stupid" on the end of the run-on-forever word.

 taken away


----------



## zecritr (May 10, 2013)

away manger


----------



## glass man (May 10, 2013)

manger ranger OH YES THEY ARE REAL!![]


----------



## zecritr (May 10, 2013)

Ranger RICKJJ59W


 hehehehe


----------



## Dugout (May 10, 2013)

RICKJJ59W PUCE


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2013)

puce muse


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2013)

Muse Eagle  []


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2013)

Eagle eye


----------



## AlexD (May 10, 2013)

Eye Replacement

 [:-]-[]-[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2013)

Replacement Face


----------



## Dugout (May 11, 2013)

face facts


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2013)

facts, please


----------



## mr.fred (May 11, 2013)

Please excuse[8|]


----------



## Dugout (May 11, 2013)

excuse yourself


----------



## Penn Digger (May 12, 2013)

yourself excluded


----------



## mr.fred (May 12, 2013)

excluded facts!


----------



## Dugout (May 12, 2013)

facts presented


----------



## mr.fred (May 12, 2013)

presented  bottle


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2013)

bottles hidden







 "Alerted by the smell of a broken bottle of liquor, Federal Agents inspect a â€œlumber truckâ€. Los Angeles, 1926."


----------



## mr.fred (May 12, 2013)

hidden agenda[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2013)

agenda Stated


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2013)

stated promptly


----------



## mr.fred (May 13, 2013)

promptly  left!


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2013)

left handed


----------



## zecritr (May 13, 2013)

Handed Up


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2013)

up top


----------



## AlexD (May 13, 2013)

Top Up
 Up Top 
 []


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2013)

upsnatch thyself


----------



## mr.fred (May 13, 2013)

thyself  knows[8|]


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2013)

knows history


----------



## glass man (May 14, 2013)

history detectives


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2013)

detective Blunder


----------



## zecritr (May 14, 2013)

blunder bus


----------



## Dugout (May 14, 2013)

bus route


----------



## surfaceone (May 14, 2013)

route historic


----------



## treeguyfred (May 14, 2013)

historic significance


----------



## surfaceone (May 14, 2013)

significance diminished





Story.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 15, 2013)

diminished capacity


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2013)

capacity compromised


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2013)

compromised resignation


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2013)

resignation coming


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2013)

coming transparency


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2013)

transparency revisited


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2013)

revisited untruthfulness


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2013)

untruthfulness personified


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 16, 2013)

personified Pig


----------



## mr.fred (May 16, 2013)

Pig facts![8|]


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2013)

fact Bigfoots


----------



## mr.fred (May 16, 2013)

Bigfoots  bottles[sm=thumbup.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2013)

bottles etched


----------



## Dugout (May 16, 2013)

etched acid


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2013)

acid reflux


----------



## mr.fred (May 16, 2013)

reflux symptoms [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (May 17, 2013)

symptoms redux


----------



## mr.fred (May 17, 2013)

Redux  reaction[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Dugout (May 17, 2013)

reaction action


----------



## surfaceone (May 17, 2013)

action denied







 ""I can assure you I certainly did not know anything about the IG report before it was leaked to the press," Obama said.


----------



## AlexD (May 17, 2013)

Denied Request


----------



## Dugout (May 17, 2013)

request made


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2013)

*


----------



## Dugout (May 18, 2013)

man messy


----------



## mr.fred (May 18, 2013)

messy pants[8|][][&:]


----------



## Dugout (May 18, 2013)

pants breathlessly


----------



## surfaceone (May 18, 2013)

breathlessly insanely


----------



## Dugout (May 18, 2013)

insanely acting


----------



## andy volkerts (May 18, 2013)

acting insane


----------



## Dugout (May 18, 2013)

insane asylum


----------



## glass man (May 19, 2013)

ASYLUM ABN


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2013)

A.B.N. Cafe


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2013)

cafe menu


----------



## surfaceone (May 21, 2013)

menu Chinese


----------



## Dugout (May 21, 2013)

Chinese bottle????


----------



## surfaceone (May 21, 2013)

bottle bubbly


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2013)

bubbly champagne


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2013)

*


----------



## surfaceone (May 21, 2013)

Cola Sheik


----------



## mr.fred (May 23, 2013)

Sheik smirk![&:]


----------



## Dugout (May 23, 2013)

smirk  []  smile


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 23, 2013)

Smile Boys!


----------



## Dugout (May 23, 2013)

girls curls


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2013)

Curl  dump


----------



## Dugout (May 26, 2013)

dump garbage


----------



## grime5 (May 26, 2013)

garbage disposal


----------



## Dugout (May 26, 2013)

disposal area


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 26, 2013)

area code


----------



## Dugout (May 26, 2013)

code combination


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2013)

combination plate


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 26, 2013)

plate glass


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2013)

glass beads


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 26, 2013)

beads up


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2013)

UP ABOVE


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 26, 2013)

above board


----------



## Penn Digger (May 27, 2013)

board moderator


----------



## surfaceone (May 27, 2013)

moderator badge


----------



## Dugout (May 27, 2013)

badge tarnished


----------



## mr.fred (May 28, 2013)

tarnished reputation![]


----------



## Dugout (May 28, 2013)

reputation ruined


----------



## mr.fred (May 28, 2013)

ruined dig!


----------



## Dugout (May 28, 2013)

dig around


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2013)

Around Town


----------



## mr.fred (May 29, 2013)

Town diggers[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (May 29, 2013)

Diggers Bar


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 29, 2013)

Bar none.[]


----------



## glass man (May 29, 2013)

NONE WON


----------



## mr.fred (May 29, 2013)

Won  Big!!!![sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (May 30, 2013)

big bottle





From.


----------



## glass man (May 30, 2013)

DANG SURF!!Little Gross.  NO WAY GROSS...even for me man and that is bad!!  [:'(]     BOTTLE FONDLING


----------



## surfaceone (May 30, 2013)

Dang & a half, Jamie! I did *not* stick that krap up there. It was supposedly the world's largest wine bottle. The photo can be seen at the "From" link. Maybe one of our Mods could flush that.

 Big Bottle


----------



## mr.fred (May 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> big bottle
> 
> ...


 [][sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (May 30, 2013)

bottle crazy[sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (May 30, 2013)

Crazy Glue


----------



## surfaceone (May 30, 2013)

glued together


----------



## oaks6810 (May 30, 2013)

Sounds interisting?


----------



## oaks6810 (May 31, 2013)

As Elwood Blues put it " This is glue, strong stuff"..


----------



## oaks6810 (May 31, 2013)

2 word game... lol


----------



## oaks6810 (May 31, 2013)

Thats like saying..."lets trangulate"  is it isoceles or equilateral?????


----------



## surfaceone (May 31, 2013)

? Mysterians


----------



## mr.fred (May 31, 2013)

Mysterians  (96) teardrops [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (May 31, 2013)

Teardrop Explodes


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  oaks6810
> 
> 2 word game... lol


 
 That's the name of the GAME SON dont screw it up.


 Exploding Oak


----------



## AlexD (Jun 1, 2013)

Oak Wood


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2013)

wooden nickel


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 1, 2013)

Nickel/Jefferson


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2013)

Jefferson Wezzy


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2013)

Weezy & George


----------



## glass man (Jun 1, 2013)

GEORGE MITZENHEIMERSON


----------



## Dugout (Jun 1, 2013)

sonofa gun


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jun 2, 2013)

gun shot


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2013)

shot glass


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> big bottle
> 
> ...


 

 wow  LOL ____________Omg ! I have to go # 2 now!



 Glass Good


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2013)

Good Grief!


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 2, 2013)

grief stricken!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2013)

stricken suddenly


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 2, 2013)

suddenly besieged


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 3, 2013)

Besieged unexpectedly


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 3, 2013)

unexpectedly delayed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2013)

delayed Reaction    lol


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2013)

reaction allergic


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 3, 2013)

allergic rashes []


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2013)

rashes itch


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2013)

Itchy Allover


----------



## glass man (Jun 3, 2013)

ALLOVER CRAP [don't think I will ever get that image out of my mind..ain't like I never saw a turd..just that picture..whew!!  
 [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 4, 2013)

Crap Pie[8|][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2013)

Pie MY!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2013)

my mini's


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 4, 2013)

Mini cooper


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2013)

Cooper Tires


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2013)

Tire Heavy!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2013)

heavy haybale


----------



## Conch times (Jun 4, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 4, 2013)

heights folly


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2013)

folly game??


----------



## Conch times (Jun 4, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2013)

on target


----------



## Conch times (Jun 4, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2013)

acquired taste


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2013)

Taste's Smooth


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2013)

smooth riding


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2013)

riding shotgun


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2013)

Shotgun Needed


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 6, 2013)

needed  (to) dig![sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 6, 2013)

dig grave


----------



## Conch times (Jun 6, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 6, 2013)

Digger Fred[sm=thumbup.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2013)

Fred's Diner


----------



## Dugout (Jun 6, 2013)

diner atmosphere


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2013)

atmosphere Calm


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 6, 2013)

Calm/collected[8|][]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 6, 2013)

collected marbles


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 7, 2013)

marbles protected


----------



## Dugout (Jun 7, 2013)

protected species


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Conch times (Jun 7, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2013)

Gravity Needed


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 7, 2013)

needed bottles![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 7, 2013)

bottles displayed


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2013)

displayed *Brother*


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2013)

Brother John


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2013)

John Ringo




Hoodoo War Interview.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2013)

ringo gringo


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 8, 2013)

Gringo music[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2013)

music Blues




LISTEN


----------



## Dugout (Jun 9, 2013)

blues clues


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2013)

clues Mammoth




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2013)

*


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 9, 2013)

Tree frog[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 9, 2013)

frog prince


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2013)

Prince Charming


----------



## Dugout (Jun 9, 2013)

charming couple


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 10, 2013)

couple Bison


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 10, 2013)

Bison facts[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 10, 2013)

facts Martian


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 11, 2013)

martian face


----------



## Dugout (Jun 11, 2013)

face place


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 11, 2013)

place value


----------



## Dugout (Jun 11, 2013)

value assessed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 11, 2013)

Assessed property.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 12, 2013)

property destroyed


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 12, 2013)

destroyed Wallace





From.


----------



## glass man (Jun 12, 2013)

WALLACE GEORGE


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 12, 2013)

George Washington


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2013)

Washington Mike


----------



## Dugout (Jun 12, 2013)

Mike....Rockhounder55


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 13, 2013)

Rockhounder55's pot


----------



## Dugout (Jun 13, 2013)

pot lid


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2013)

lid count


----------



## Dugout (Jun 13, 2013)

count chickens


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2013)

chickens Beware


----------



## Dugout (Jun 14, 2013)

beware buyer


----------



## AlexD (Jun 14, 2013)

Buyer in


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2013)

insane asylum


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2013)

asylum Material


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 14, 2013)

Material    Boy[8|][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2013)

Boy troubled


----------



## AlexD (Jun 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Boy troubled


 
 Troubled Work


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 15, 2013)

Work related


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 15, 2013)

related story.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 15, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## AlexD (Jun 15, 2013)

Teller off


----------



## Conch times (Jun 15, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 15, 2013)

grid reference!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 15, 2013)

Reference book.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2013)

book pops


----------



## AlexD (Jun 16, 2013)

Pops tops!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2013)

tops misrepresentation




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2013)

misrepresentation Love


----------



## AlexD (Jun 16, 2013)

Love it






> tops misrepresentation


 [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2013)

It, Cousin


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2013)

Cousin  Jeb


----------



## AlexD (Jun 16, 2013)

Jeb Neb...?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Conch times (Jun 16, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## AlexD (Jun 17, 2013)

Investments betting


 [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2013)

betting high


----------



## Conch times (Jun 17, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2013)

times olden


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2013)

Olden Fat


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2013)

FAT CAT


----------



## AlexD (Jun 17, 2013)

Cat Cool [8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2013)

cool hot


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2013)

Hot Sauce


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2013)

sauce pot


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2013)

pot kettle


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2013)

kettle corn


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2013)

corn pone


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2013)

pone cooked


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2013)

cooked goose





Recipe


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2013)

goose gander


----------



## Conch times (Jun 17, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2013)

mountain climber


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2013)

Climber (curtain) [&:]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2013)

curtain valance


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 18, 2013)

Valance Shot


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2013)

shot administered


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 18, 2013)

administered justice!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2013)

justice Served


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2013)

Served crew


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Served crew


 

 wow I want some of that pie!!


 Crew cut


----------



## AlexD (Jun 19, 2013)

Cut That


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2013)

That explains


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2013)

explains haircut


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2013)

haircut costly


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2013)

costly Mistake


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2013)

MISTAKE EVIDENT


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 20, 2013)

EVIDENTLY LYING


----------



## Dugout (Jun 20, 2013)

lying obviously


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2013)

obviously Mendacious


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2013)

Mendacious <---> Womandacious      []


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2013)

> Womandacious


 President


----------



## AlexD (Jun 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 President Obama


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2013)

Obama phone


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2013)

Phone Home


----------



## Dugout (Jun 22, 2013)

Home (on the ) Range


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 22, 2013)

range reclaimed


----------



## Dugout (Jun 22, 2013)

reclaimed property


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2013)

property Mine!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 22, 2013)

mine shaft


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 22, 2013)

shaft entrance


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 22, 2013)

entrance gladiatori


----------



## Dugout (Jun 22, 2013)

gladiatorial arena


----------



## glass man (Jun 22, 2013)

ARENA FOOTBALL


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2013)

FOOTBALL Ferry


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2013)

ferry crossing


----------



## Dugout (Jun 23, 2013)

crossing paths


----------



## glass man (Jun 23, 2013)

paths used


----------



## Dugout (Jun 23, 2013)

used parts


----------



## Conch times (Jun 23, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 23, 2013)

galore more


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 23, 2013)

more knowledge


----------



## Dugout (Jun 23, 2013)

knowledge college


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2013)

_College Bowl_


----------



## Conch times (Jun 23, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

Cut through


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2013)

through wormhole


----------



## Dugout (Jun 24, 2013)

wormhole collapsed


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2013)

collapsed bridge


----------



## AlexD (Jun 24, 2013)

Bridge Repair


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

Repair deplorable


----------



## AlexD (Jun 24, 2013)

Deplorable Car


----------



## Dugout (Jun 24, 2013)

car parked


----------



## AlexD (Jun 24, 2013)

Parked out


----------



## Dugout (Jun 24, 2013)

out of


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2013)

_Of Mice_


----------



## AlexD (Jun 24, 2013)

Mice Hole


----------



## Dugout (Jun 24, 2013)

hole drilled


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2013)

drilled pumpkins


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2013)

pumpkins pie


----------



## Conch times (Jun 25, 2013)

Pie homemade






[/IMG]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2013)

homeade irons


----------



## AlexD (Jun 25, 2013)

Irons Golf


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2013)

golf caddy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2013)

*


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2013)

asterisk ataxia


----------



## Conch times (Jun 25, 2013)

Come on Mrs. Renee!!

 It's caddy shack!!!







[/IMG]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2013)

Well I thought it might be, but I thought ""asterisk ataxia"" would be a little bit more challenging, wouldn't you agree?

 And besides I thought the definition fit Rick's picture.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 25, 2013)

CHALLENGING?? I would have to google it just to know what it means!!!)


----------



## Conch times (Jun 25, 2013)

[/IMG]

 NOW THIS IS A CHALLENGE!!)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2013)

Ataxia Test


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2013)

(oppps) telangiectasia Nose


----------



## Conch times (Jun 26, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 26, 2013)

bleed profusely


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2013)

profusely   à¤‰à¤¦à¤¾à¤° à¤®à¥à¤•à¥à¤¤à¤¹à¤¸à¥à¤¤


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2013)

à¤‰à¤¦à¤¾à¤° à¤®à¥à¤•à¥à¤¤à¤¹à¤¸à¥à¤¤ gum


----------



## Dugout (Jun 27, 2013)

gum disease


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2013)

disease ravaged


----------



## Dugout (Jun 28, 2013)

ravaged garden


----------



## AlexD (Jun 28, 2013)

Garden Peppers.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 28, 2013)

peppers banana


----------



## AlexD (Jun 28, 2013)

Banana Banana








 Giggity...


----------



## Dugout (Jun 28, 2013)

(is the word banana or giggity?)


----------



## Dugout (Jun 28, 2013)

banana belt


----------



## AlexD (Jun 28, 2013)

Belt 'um






 That brings back horrid memories... [&:]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 28, 2013)

Um N.Y.?[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2013)

N.Y


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2013)

York rite


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 29, 2013)

Rite Aid!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2013)

Aid Children


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2013)

childrens aspirin


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2013)

aspirin Purity






 PS: Was it deer that ravaged garden?


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2013)

purity proclaimed

 [no hailstorm]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2013)

proclaimed Fifth




From.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2013)

Fifth Whiskey

 {and it is coming back just fine}


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2013)

whiskey nose


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2013)

nose sniffling


----------



## Conch times (Jun 29, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2013)

people person


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2013)

people's eyebrows


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2013)

eyebrows tattooed


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2013)

tattooed sailor


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2013)

sailor overboard


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2013)

overboard underlings


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> York rite


 

 It was Brooklyn look at the bottle. That's OK even the best miss my words[]  lol


 underlings synonym


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2013)

synonym antonym


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 30, 2013)

Antonym search[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 30, 2013)

search find


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 30, 2013)

find bottles[sm=thumbup.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2013)

Bottles Blank


----------



## Dugout (Jun 30, 2013)

blank stare


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2013)

Stare Scare


----------



## Dugout (Jun 30, 2013)

scare tactic


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 2, 2013)

tactics gummy


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 2, 2013)

gummy bears[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2013)

bears scat


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 2, 2013)

Scat singing!    real thing[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 2, 2013)

singing telegram


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2013)

telegram Lost


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2013)

lost mind


----------



## Conch times (Jul 2, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2013)

games played  (like 2-word)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2013)

played Nice


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2013)

nice legs


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 2, 2013)

legs elegant![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2013)

elegant woodcraft


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> nice legs


 

 Thanx [8D]


 woodcraft peeps


----------



## Dugout (Jul 3, 2013)

peeps chirps


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2013)

chirps frog


----------



## Conch times (Jul 5, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 5, 2013)

legs swelling


----------



## Dugout (Jul 5, 2013)

swelling poultice


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 5, 2013)

Poultice Administered


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2013)

poultice Horsey


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2013)

Administered Poultice
 HA []


----------



## Dugout (Jul 6, 2013)

poultice packed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2013)

Packed together


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2013)

together again


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2013)

against wall





From.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2013)

Wall Drug


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2013)

Drug Lunch


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2013)

lunch meat


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2013)

meat head


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2013)

head up


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2013)

Up yours


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 8, 2013)

yours only


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> yours only


 
 Thats Howard reincarnated   lol

 only him


----------



## glass man (Jul 8, 2013)

only you


----------



## Dugout (Jul 8, 2013)

you impostor


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2013)

impostor Never!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 8, 2013)

never understand


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2013)

understand THIS!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 9, 2013)

this exemplifies


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2013)

exemplifies naught


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2013)

Naught Naught


----------



## AlexD (Jul 11, 2013)

Naughty fun! [:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2013)

P-Funk Mothership


----------



## AlexD (Jul 13, 2013)

Mothership Flying


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2013)

Flying High


----------



## AlexD (Jul 13, 2013)

High Sky


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2013)

Sky's niece


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2013)

NIECE UNCLE


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 13, 2013)

OMG! Is this still going on??? [8D]

 Uncle Remus


----------



## AlexD (Jul 13, 2013)

Remus Lupin [8|]


----------



## AlexD (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> OMG! Is this still going on??? [8D]
> 
> Uncle Remus


 

 You can't kill the 2 WORD GAME![]


  Lupin


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 13, 2013)

Lupin plants


----------



## Conch times (Jul 14, 2013)

Plants happy 






[/IMG]


----------



## AlexD (Jul 14, 2013)

Happy Plants []


----------



## AlexD (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

Plants one!



 Don't be messing up the flow with those vids. Funny as they are.


----------



## AlexD (Jul 14, 2013)

One Love


 Gotta' add some laughter into the game, Rick! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2013)

Loves Snails


----------



## AlexD (Jul 16, 2013)

Snails floating


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2013)

floating restaurant


----------



## Dugout (Jul 17, 2013)

restaurant reservation


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2013)

reservation inspection


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2013)

inspection Denied


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2013)

Denied application


----------



## Dugout (Jul 17, 2013)

application rejected


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 17, 2013)

rejected bottle[&o]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 17, 2013)

bottle calendar


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2013)

calendar useless


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2013)

useless appeasement


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 18, 2013)

appeasement policy[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2013)

policy changes


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2013)

changes made


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2013)

Made men


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2013)

men scheme


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 18, 2013)

scheme detected!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2013)

detected roaches


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2013)

detected! Beauty []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2013)

Roach Pants


----------



## Dugout (Jul 19, 2013)

pants three?


----------



## AlexD (Jul 19, 2013)

Three Trees


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 19, 2013)

Trees  apart


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2013)

apartment eviction


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2013)

eviction Notice!


----------



## AlexD (Jul 19, 2013)

Notice Smoke


----------



## Dugout (Jul 19, 2013)

smoke stack


----------



## AlexD (Jul 19, 2013)

Stacks up!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2013)

Up Yours


----------



## AlexD (Jul 19, 2013)

Yours Truly 








 [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 19, 2013)

truly divine


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2013)

divine intervention


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2013)

intervention terminated


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 20, 2013)

terminated  employment[:'(]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2013)

Unemployment Leader


----------



## Dugout (Jul 20, 2013)

leader board


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2013)

board portrait


----------



## Dugout (Jul 20, 2013)

portrait hung


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 20, 2013)

Hung  Fu!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2013)

Fu Manchu


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2013)

Manchu Empress


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 21, 2013)

Empress  Wu[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2013)

Wushu lamb


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 21, 2013)

lamb shank[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2013)

Shanks sitting


----------



## Dugout (Jul 21, 2013)

sitting duck


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2013)

_Duck Soup_


----------



## glass man (Jul 22, 2013)

soup sandwich


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2013)

sandwich glass


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2013)

glass pipes[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2013)

pipes burst


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2013)

burst eardrum[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 23, 2013)

eardrum hohum


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2013)

hohum hokum


----------



## Dugout (Jul 23, 2013)

Hohokam Indians


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Indians  Rule[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2013)

Rule Britannia!


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 25, 2013)

Britannia  Airways!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 25, 2013)

Airways Fijian


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 25, 2013)

Fijian people[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2013)

people gather


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 26, 2013)

gather nuts[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2013)

nuts torqued


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 27, 2013)

torqued up!!![8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 27, 2013)

up zipped


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2013)

Zipped out[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 27, 2013)

out maneuvered


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 27, 2013)

maneuvered closer!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 28, 2013)

Closer digs


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 28, 2013)

digs  holes[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 28, 2013)

holes punctured


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 28, 2013)

Punctured lung


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2013)

Lung blown 

 I want my computer
 []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 28, 2013)

blown rod


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 28, 2013)

Rod Bearing


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 28, 2013)

bearing shot


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 28, 2013)

shot put!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 28, 2013)

Put aside


----------



## Dugout (Jul 29, 2013)

aside step


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2013)

Step up!------------------->

 Back in the saddle []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> blown rod


 
 that sounds kind of ---------[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 29, 2013)

up there


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 29, 2013)

there (theirs)[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 29, 2013)

theirs..... mine


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2013)

Mine Mistake


----------



## Dugout (Jul 30, 2013)

mistake overlooked


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 30, 2013)

overlooked  something[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 30, 2013)

something somewhere


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 30, 2013)

somewhere  sometime!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 30, 2013)

sometime maybe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe Weird


----------



## Dugout (Jul 31, 2013)

weird whistle


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 31, 2013)

Whistle  blowing!!


----------



## glass man (Jul 31, 2013)

blowing bottles


----------



## Dugout (Jul 31, 2013)

bottles broken


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2013)

BOTTLE lOVE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2013)

BROKEN love


----------



## Dugout (Jul 31, 2013)

love lifetime


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 31, 2013)

lifetime fitness[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 31, 2013)

Fitness Trainer


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2013)

Trainer Cheater


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2013)

Cheater/ liar![:-]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 1, 2013)

liar lyre


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2013)

lyre terpsichorean


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 2, 2013)

Terpsichorean Artwork![8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2013)

Artwork installed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2013)

installed Blade


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 3, 2013)

Blade Runner!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2013)

Runner UP


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 3, 2013)

Up arrow[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2013)

arrow Coke


----------



## Dugout (Aug 3, 2013)

Coke advertisement


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2013)

advertisement Plug


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2013)

gulp jar


----------



## Dugout (Aug 3, 2013)

jar lid


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 3, 2013)

lid flipped[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2013)

Flipped Digger


----------



## lblackvelvet (Aug 3, 2013)

Digger enthusiast !


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2013)

enthusiast disappointed


----------



## lblackvelvet (Aug 4, 2013)

Disappointed Clause


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2013)

clause revised


----------



## lblackvelvet (Aug 4, 2013)

Revised Edition


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2013)

edition printed


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2013)

printed gibberish




From.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2013)

gibberish spoken


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2013)

spoken Esperanto


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 5, 2013)

Esperanto  translator[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 5, 2013)

translator mimiced


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2013)

mimicking Dad


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2013)

Dadddy Snake


----------



## bne74honda (Aug 6, 2013)

Snake Plissken


----------



## lblackvelvet (Aug 6, 2013)

Plissken Chronicles


----------



## bne74honda (Aug 6, 2013)

Chronicles of Riddick


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2013)

Riddick's hankie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2013)

hankie Man


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 6, 2013)

Man  Cave!!!!!!!!![sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2013)

cave excavation


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 7, 2013)

Excavation  equipment ![]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2013)

equipment graveyard


----------



## Dugout (Aug 9, 2013)

graveyard robbers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2013)

Robber Digger


----------



## Dugout (Aug 10, 2013)

digger chigger


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2013)

chigger Baby


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2013)

Baby Barf


----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2013)

barf bag


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2013)

Bag Balm


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2013)

balm applied


----------



## reach44 (Aug 13, 2013)

applied top


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 13, 2013)

Top this![sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2013)

this way


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2013)

Way out--->


----------



## reach44 (Aug 13, 2013)

Out there


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2013)

there upon


----------



## reach44 (Aug 15, 2013)

upon hearing


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 16, 2013)

Hearing seeing?


----------



## Dugout (Aug 16, 2013)

seeing beyond


----------



## reach44 (Aug 16, 2013)

beyond me


----------



## Dugout (Aug 16, 2013)

me you


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 16, 2013)

You Dummy


----------



## reach44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dummy grenade []


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 17, 2013)

grenade pin![8|]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2013)

pin holes


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2013)

Hole deep


----------



## reach44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Deep end


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 18, 2013)

Ned Buntline


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2013)

line drawn


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2013)

Drawn out


----------



## reach44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Out there


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2013)

There sat


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 20, 2013)

Saturnalian Bacchanale


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2013)

Bacchanale russe


----------



## reach44 (Aug 20, 2013)

Russe facile


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 20, 2013)

Facile  Mina[]


----------



## AlexD (Aug 20, 2013)

Mina Money  [8|]


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 20, 2013)

money spent


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 20, 2013)

spent on


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 20, 2013)

on bottles!!


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 20, 2013)

bottles unearthed


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 21, 2013)

unearthed another[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## reach44 (Aug 21, 2013)

Another mother


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2013)

mother hen


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2013)

_Henny Penny_


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 22, 2013)

penny values


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2013)

values drop


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2013)

Drop DEAD


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2013)

dead roadkill


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2013)

Cafe Birthday


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2013)

Birthday Missed


----------



## reach44 (Aug 22, 2013)

Missed it


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2013)

ITS BIRTHDAY


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 23, 2013)

_Birthday Blues_


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 23, 2013)

[sm=thumbup1.gif]Blues  Music


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2013)

Music Birthday


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 23, 2013)

Birthday celebrated


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2013)

celebrated Birthday[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2013)

birthday party


----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2013)

party on


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 24, 2013)

on Columbia


----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2013)

Columbia Records


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2013)

Record Birthday


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 24, 2013)

Birthday  over[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2013)

Over Birthday[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 25, 2013)

birthday certification


----------



## reach44 (Aug 25, 2013)

certification department


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2013)

department missing


----------



## Dugout (Aug 26, 2013)

missing money


----------



## reach44 (Aug 26, 2013)

Money made


----------



## suzanne (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe, Rick, I don't want to be impolite, but you need to drop this game and play bingo at church


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> Maybe, Rick, I don't want to be impolite, but you need to drop this game and play bingo at church


 
 You  need to go play the game of LIFE, did you ever play that game??  Or was that Get a life ??   Get it?










 Like Tony says--- I never liked choo


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2013)

Made Point






 still in the game []


----------



## Dugout (Aug 26, 2013)

point penetrated


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2013)

penetrated Deep


----------



## Dugout (Aug 26, 2013)

deep discussion


----------



## reach44 (Aug 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> penetrated Deep


 
 (Dude is that real?  [8|])


 Discussion time


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  reach4thebottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yeah I believe so


 Time Close


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2013)

close call


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2013)

call box


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2013)

box calf


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2013)

Calf NICE!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2013)

nice compliment


----------



## towhead (Aug 28, 2013)

compliment letter


----------



## Dugout (Aug 28, 2013)

letter opener


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2013)

Open Mind


----------



## towhead (Aug 29, 2013)

Mind game


----------



## Dugout (Aug 29, 2013)

game shot


----------



## towhead (Aug 29, 2013)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2013)

Glass NUTS


----------



## Dugout (Aug 29, 2013)

nuts galore



 (nice hanky badger...nice hat rick)


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 30, 2013)

galore thread
 http://forum.egscans.org/showthread.php/7315-Rant-Galore-Thread!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 30, 2013)

thread dumb (this one, not the link)[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 30, 2013)

dumb an*lysis


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Aug 30, 2013)

an*lysis complete


----------



## Dugout (Aug 30, 2013)

complete nutrition


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2013)

Nutritionist preferred


----------



## Dugout (Aug 30, 2013)

preferred company


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2013)

company's comin'


----------



## Dugout (Aug 30, 2013)

comin' soon


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 1, 2013)

stampede over


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2013)

Over Due


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2013)

_Dueling Banjos_


----------



## Dugout (Sep 2, 2013)

banjo strings


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2013)

Strings hanging


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 2, 2013)

[8|][][][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2013)

smiley soup


----------



## Dugout (Sep 2, 2013)

soup kitchen


----------



## towhead (Sep 3, 2013)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> smiley soup


 

 No No no thats not a word  lol



 Im going over your head[]


 Hanging Chad


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2013)

Chadds Ford






 Ford


----------



## Dugout (Sep 5, 2013)

ford flatbed


----------



## towhead (Sep 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 5, 2013)

trailer preview


----------



## towhead (Sep 5, 2013)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 5, 2013)

Chanels   History


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2013)

Channel Jackson


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 6, 2013)

JACKSON GUNNER

 (WHATSYOUTALKIN ABOUT WILLIS)


----------



## towhead (Sep 6, 2013)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2013)

* Streamlined




From.


----------



## towhead (Sep 6, 2013)

That was a Gunnar Bike


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2013)

and this is a 






 bike streamlined


----------



## Dugout (Sep 6, 2013)

streamline flow


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 6, 2013)

FLOW WORDS


----------



## Dugout (Sep 6, 2013)

words embossed


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 6, 2013)

embossed glass


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2013)

glass pomade


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2013)

Pomade India


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2013)

India ink


----------



## towhead (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Surface! I got it now!  (the Bike one) Julie


----------



## towhead (Sep 9, 2013)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2013)

Pen Digger


----------



## towhead (Sep 10, 2013)

.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 10, 2013)

Anchor Bar!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 10, 2013)

Bar None!


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 10, 2013)

None Better[[8|]  [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 13, 2013)

better not


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 13, 2013)

notso noodles


----------



## Dugout (Sep 13, 2013)

noodles alfedo


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 14, 2013)

Granada  Youtube


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 15, 2013)

Youtube  Rocks[8|][sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2013)

rocks baby


----------



## glass man (Sep 16, 2013)

baby food


----------



## zecritr (Sep 16, 2013)

FOOD MOOD


----------



## Dugout (Sep 16, 2013)

mood ring


----------



## zecritr (Sep 16, 2013)

ring bongos


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 16, 2013)

bongos cafe[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## zecritr (Sep 16, 2013)

cafe tutu's


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 17, 2013)

Tutu, Desmond


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 18, 2013)

Desmond Hoodie


----------



## towhead (Sep 19, 2013)

.


----------



## zecritr (Sep 19, 2013)

pillow talk


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2013)

talk walk


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 19, 2013)

Walk Swim


----------



## Dugout (Sep 19, 2013)

swim obsessively


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 20, 2013)

Obsessively compulsive!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2013)

compulsive lair


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 20, 2013)

*Lair Lair*

Lair Lair


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 20, 2013)

Lair Lair


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2013)

lair fragrant


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 21, 2013)

Fragrant flowers


----------



## Dugout (Sep 21, 2013)

flowers faded


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2013)

faded photos


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 22, 2013)

Photos revealed


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2013)

revealed truth


----------



## reach44 (Sep 23, 2013)

truth is


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2013)

Is honest


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 23, 2013)

Honest Abe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2013)

Abe Mcgillicutty


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2013)

McGILLICUTTY ,LUCY


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 26, 2013)

show identification


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2013)

identification papers


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2013)

papers graded


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2013)

graded sporadically


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2013)

sporadically strewn


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2013)

strewn straw


----------



## logueb (Sep 29, 2013)

Straw Hat


----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2013)

Hat Dance


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 29, 2013)

Dance Marathon


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2013)

Marathon  Digathon


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 29, 2013)

Digathon *Memorable!*


----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2013)

memorable experience


----------



## zecritr (Sep 29, 2013)

experience Jimmy


----------



## glass man (Sep 29, 2013)

WOW JIMI!!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 30, 2013)

Jimi & Janis


----------



## Dugout (Sep 30, 2013)

Janis Joplin


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 30, 2013)

Joplin, Missouri


----------



## Dugout (Sep 30, 2013)

Missouri River


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2013)

River Cat


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2013)

CAT FISH


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 30, 2013)

Fish Country


----------



## Dugout (Oct 1, 2013)

country rain


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 1, 2013)

rain barrel


----------



## Dugout (Oct 1, 2013)

barrel racer


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 1, 2013)

Racer Speed


 325 pages--- imagine if there were no pictures on those 325 pages.can you imagine how boring this would be. The minds eye needs some thing to relate to.
 Put up a picture,enjoy life a little  [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 1, 2013)

Speedy Gonzales


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> speedy Gonzales


 
 not takin it back nope  lol  no sir ree bob Bee


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 1, 2013)

Bee Penguin


----------



## towhead (Oct 2, 2013)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 3, 2013)

Egg Heads


----------



## towhead (Oct 3, 2013)

.


----------



## zecritr (Oct 3, 2013)

Up Town


----------



## Dugout (Oct 3, 2013)

town drunk


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 3, 2013)

drunk nipper


----------



## Dugout (Oct 3, 2013)

nipper filed


----------



## towhead (Oct 4, 2013)

.


----------



## towhead (Oct 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2013)

nails hammered


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 4, 2013)

Hammered again


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 6, 2013)

again already


----------



## towhead (Oct 7, 2013)

.


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 7, 2013)

Gone Fishing


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 8, 2013)

fishing tale


----------



## towhead (Oct 8, 2013)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2013)

teller cage


----------



## towhead (Oct 10, 2013)

Cage light


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 10, 2013)

light fantastic


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 11, 2013)

fantastic Pet


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 11, 2013)

petulance personified


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 14, 2013)

personified  K-9


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2013)

K-9 HQ


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 15, 2013)

K-9 Rick!  What a dog!


----------



## Dugout (Oct 15, 2013)

quarter horse


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2013)

horse lover


----------



## Dugout (Oct 16, 2013)

lover boy


----------



## towhead (Oct 17, 2013)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 17, 2013)

Scout Leader


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 17, 2013)

Leadership vacuum


----------



## towhead (Oct 18, 2013)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2013)

Hosers North


----------



## Conch times (Oct 19, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Conch times (Oct 19, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2013)

shore line


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 21, 2013)

Line Crossed


----------



## towhead (Oct 21, 2013)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2013)

fingers toes


----------



## glass man (Oct 23, 2013)

toes jams [] good band name..HERE ARE THE "TOES JAMS"!!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 23, 2013)

toes up


----------



## Dugout (Oct 23, 2013)

up ahead


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2013)

Ahead up


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2013)

Up River


----------



## towhead (Oct 24, 2013)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2013)

dance fever


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2013)

fever high


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2013)

_High Anxiety_


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2013)

anxiety over


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2013)

over Berthold


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2013)

Berthold finery


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2013)

finery flattering


 love that picture in the post above surf!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2013)

flattering quillwork






 I thought you might...


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2013)

game on


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2013)

game on


----------



## Dugout (Oct 28, 2013)

ON TIME !!


----------



## zecritr (Oct 28, 2013)

Time Flyer


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

flyer distributor


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

distributor cap


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*






 Cap Gun


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

ok why arnt the pictures working


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

ok I got it oops wrong picture  lol


----------



## Dugout (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

gun loaded


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Loaded longboards


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

[style="background-color: #ff0000;"]long board       Running[/style]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

running out


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

out rider


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

rider coming


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

Attraction Obvious []


----------



## Dugout (Oct 28, 2013)

image mirrored


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 29, 2013)

mirrored house


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 29, 2013)

House hunting


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 29, 2013)

House  caged


----------



## reach44 (Oct 29, 2013)

Caged monster


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 30, 2013)

monster size


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 30, 2013)

Size Matters


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 30, 2013)

matters musical


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 30, 2013)

Challenger convertible


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like no one can hang with the (((new 2 word game)))) its to much work for them I guess Convertible  Toast


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2013)

toast maracas


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 1, 2013)

Maracas Festival


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2013)

Festival de Cannes


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2013)

Cannes clowning


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 1, 2013)

I haven't posted here... ever... I don't think so I'll go with Clowning Around since I don't really see a purpose to this thread.That's just me though and you left that wide open.[]Carry on if it still works.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2013)

You might want to try "cloWnIng around Cow its kind of fun "Around Around"


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Around Town


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

town meeting


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

meeting expectations


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

mumble mumble


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Mumble Boy


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Boy song


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

 3.jpg [/ol]Song sung


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Sung-hi Lee


----------



## Dugout (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Lee Jeans


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Jean Pool


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Pool Room


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

ROOM FULL


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Full Tilt


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Tilt truth


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 consequences?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Consequences Dealt


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Nov 3, 2013)

dealt with[attachment=SignDealtWith.jpg]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 3, 2013)

With Child


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2013)

Childe Hassam


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 4, 2013)

HASSAM COLORFUL


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2013)

colorful language


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 4, 2013)

Colorful bottles!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2013)

bottles language


----------



## Dugout (Nov 4, 2013)

language arts


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2013)

Bananas Pyjamas


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 4, 2013)

Pajamas required


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 4, 2013)

REQUIRED TASTE


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 5, 2013)

Tasteless Lies


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 5, 2013)

No one whats to play cuz they are getting bombarded  by HUGE bill boards lol its not like its hard or anything. Oh wait thats more then 2 words hahaha 

 Lies Down


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 5, 2013)

Lets put the BIG pictures up.have a little fun take a chance ,enjoy life. 2 little words just dont cut it with this new site.its time to GO BIG! []


----------



## Dugout (Nov 6, 2013)

down drinks


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 6, 2013)

Drinks anyone?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone home?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 6, 2013)

HOME BOY


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 6, 2013)

BOY huh?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 7, 2013)

HUH WHATTT?????


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 7, 2013)

What's up?


----------



## Dugout (Nov 7, 2013)

up hill


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 7, 2013)

hill & dale


----------



## glass man (Nov 8, 2013)

DALE and ROY [Rogers]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2013)

Roy Schwinn


----------



## Dugout (Nov 8, 2013)

Schwinn bike


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 8, 2013)

Bike Warriors


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2013)

Warrior's plumbatae


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 8, 2013)

[] Plumbata Tip


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2013)

Tiptoe tulips


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 8, 2013)

Tulip Mania


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2013)

Mania Flicks


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2013)

flicks noir


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2013)

noir chocolat


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 9, 2013)

chocolat Chocolater


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2013)

chocolater lasagna


----------



## Dugout (Nov 9, 2013)

lasagna pan


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 10, 2013)

Pan gold. []


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 10, 2013)

Gold teeth[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 10, 2013)

Teeth Gold []


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2013)

gold panning


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 10, 2013)

Golden Eye


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 10, 2013)

Eye two


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2013)

two fingers


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2013)

fingers licked


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 10, 2013)

Licked politically


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2013)

politically driven


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 10, 2013)

Driven onward


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2013)

onward forward


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 10, 2013)

Forward tendency !


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Plumbata (Nov 11, 2013)

Trend Forecasting


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2013)

forecasting Farmers


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2013)

Farmers Almanac


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2013)

Almanac Beer


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 11, 2013)

Beer Dong


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 12, 2013)

Dong Coin


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2013)

coin minted


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2013)

Mint Shake


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2013)

shake vigorously


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2013)

vigorously itching


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 12, 2013)

Itching Powder


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2013)

powdered eggs


----------



## Dugout (Nov 13, 2013)

eggs poached


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2013)

Poached parchment


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 13, 2013)

parchment Craft


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 13, 2013)

fair game []


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2013)

game stone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.hawaiiancollectibles.com/stones/game.html


----------



## Dugout (Nov 13, 2013)

stone throw


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2013)

throw darts


----------



## Dugout (Nov 14, 2013)

darts sewn


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2013)

sewn secret


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 14, 2013)

Secret dump


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 15, 2013)

dumpy seltzers


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2013)

seltzers guzzled


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 15, 2013)

Guzzled coffee


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 15, 2013)

coffee telekinesis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.businessinsider.com/carrie-marketing-stunt-pranks-people-2013-10


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 15, 2013)

telekinesis Pizza


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 15, 2013)

Pizza Caliente


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 16, 2013)

Caliente NOT


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 16, 2013)

NOT truthful


----------



## Dugout (Nov 16, 2013)

truthful statement


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 16, 2013)

statement colours


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 17, 2013)

colours Abundant


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2013)

abundant relics


----------



## Dugout (Nov 17, 2013)

relics ancient


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2013)

ancient soup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://blogs.getty.edu/iris/comfort-food-the-ancient-greek-way-zeno-of-citium-lentil-soup-recipe/


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 18, 2013)

Soup Nazi


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2013)

Nazi loot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2504403/Cornelius-Gurlitt-oddball-hid-1bn-Nazi-art-flat.html


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 18, 2013)

LOOT LUTE


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2013)

lute lyre


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 18, 2013)

LYRE LIAR


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2013)

liar fire


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2013)

fire stoked


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 18, 2013)

stoked bloke


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2013)

_Bloke's Health_ _



_


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2013)

health nut


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 18, 2013)

NUT CASE


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2013)

Case tractor


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 18, 2013)

TRACTOR TIPPING


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 19, 2013)

tipping incident


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 19, 2013)

INCIDENT REPORT


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 19, 2013)

report Spam


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 19, 2013)

Spam Musubi


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 19, 2013)

musubi sekirei


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 19, 2013)

sekirei manga


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 19, 2013)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 20, 2013)

Pandey Park


----------



## Dugout (Nov 20, 2013)

park bench


----------



## zecritr (Nov 20, 2013)

bench pigeon


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 20, 2013)

pigeon fricassee


----------



## Dugout (Nov 20, 2013)

fricassee today


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 22, 2013)

_Today_ show


----------



## Dugout (Nov 22, 2013)

show up...............(thanks for finally doing so)


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 22, 2013)

Upper Nyack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't post for a couple days...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 22, 2013)

Nyack Warriors


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2013)

warrior's cuirass


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 23, 2013)

cuirass bodice


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2013)

bodice rippers


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2013)

rippers huddle


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 24, 2013)

huddling photogs


----------



## Dugout (Nov 24, 2013)

photogs burrow


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2013)

Burrowing Basset


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 24, 2013)

Bassett moved


----------



## Dugout (Nov 24, 2013)

moved me


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 25, 2013)

Mexican hat


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 25, 2013)

Hat etiquette


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 25, 2013)

etiquette courtesy


----------



## Dugout (Nov 25, 2013)

courtesy sniff


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 25, 2013)

Sniffles Bookworm


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2013)

Bookworm Reads


----------



## Dugout (Nov 26, 2013)

reads music


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 26, 2013)

music busker


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2013)

busker  jaipur


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 26, 2013)

"Jaipur" Jehoshaphat


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 26, 2013)

Jehoshaphat Jumping


----------



## Dugout (Nov 26, 2013)

jumping bean


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 26, 2013)

beanball headache


----------



## nydigger (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

headache powder....that pic made me wince


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

powder cosmetics


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

cosmetician's nightmare


----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

nightmare interrupted


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Maker kundan


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Kundan Jewelry


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Kundan Jewelry


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

jewelry tasteful


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

tasteful  Bird


----------



## Dugout (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

bird brain


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

brain freeze


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Freezerama Amana


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Amana Colonies


----------



## Dugout (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

colonies ants


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

antsy glasses


----------



## Dugout (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

glasses stemware


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

stemware pyramid


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pyramid Bank


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

bank shot


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

shot Tamara


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Tamara Coorg


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Coors Beer   (typo error  ^  )


----------



## nydigger (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

beer pong


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pongal gotsu


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

gotsu takeout


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Baby wipes []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

wipes out


----------



## Dugout (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

out numbered


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*



			
				surfaceone said:
			
		

> wipes out



HAHAHAHHA Nice one Surfaceone


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

numbered cabbages


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

cabbage head


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

headwater fen


----------



## Dugout (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

fennel seed


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

seed beads


----------



## Dugout (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

beads traded


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

traded card


----------



## Dugout (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

card trick


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Tricky Dick


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Dick Trickle


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

trickle charger


----------



## Dugout (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

charger galloping


----------



## glass man (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

galloping ghost [RED GRANGE]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

ghost busters


----------



## zecritr (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

buster keeton


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Keeton park


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

parked mule


----------



## Dugout (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

mule deer


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

deer chips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.jingherbsblog.com/2011/11/16/deer-antler-extract-to-nourish-your-body/


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

chips rated


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Rated pg


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pg&e Ready?


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Ready Freddy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Krueger pumpkin


----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pumpkin patch


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

patchwork pineapples


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Pineapples Plantation


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Plantation Bitters


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Bitters Recipe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Recipe  Destruction


----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

destruction instructions


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

instructions translated


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

translated message


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

message coded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.auspostalhistory.com/articles/1795.shtml


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

coded heartattack


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Heartattack & Vine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C49H3aWdiK8


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Vine Software


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

software failure


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

failure pants


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pants heavily


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

sedated involuntarily


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

involuntarily redirected


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

redirected path


----------



## zecritr (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

path of math


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

path overgrown


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

overgrown oaf


----------



## zecritr (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

oaf farm


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

FARM GIRL


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

_Girl Crazy_ _



_


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Crazy Horse


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

HORSE HOCKEY


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

hockey puck


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

_Puck_ magazine


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Magazine Subscription


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

subscriptions expired


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

expired milk


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Milk Duds


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Duds dem


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

dem saints


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Saints alive!


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Alive Synonym


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

synonym toast


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Toast Please


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

PLEASE STOP!!


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Stop What?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Whataburger Story


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Story time!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

time warp


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

warpaint abalone


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

abalone iridescence


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

iridescence mosaic


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Mosaic Art


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Art Carney


----------



## glass man (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

carney show


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Show off


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

off pudding


----------



## Dugout (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pudding cup


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Cup O'Noodles


----------



## zecritr (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Noodles Galore


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Galore Pushies


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pushies pullies


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pulleys lift


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

lift & separate


----------



## Dugout (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

separate cream


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

_Cream_, Ginger


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Cream Sauce


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Sauced truck


----------



## Dugout (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

truck stop


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Stop Motion


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

motion forward


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Motion Sickness


----------



## Dugout (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

sickness cleanup


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

cleanup act


----------



## Dugout (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

act accordingly


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

accordingly daft


----------



## Dugout (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

daft Jack


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*


----------



## Dugout (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Jack Squat??


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

squat Bobcat


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Bobcat Goldthwait


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

wait a minute


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Minutemen party


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

party hat


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Hat Brim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Brim Reached


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

reached Satori


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Satori sushi


----------



## Dugout (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

sushi bar


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Bar None


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

None Pass


----------



## Dugout (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pass gas


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

gas up


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

upsy daisy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*


----------



## bottlerocket (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

[attachment=Duke-Ellington-9286338-1-402.jpg] duke ellington


----------



## epgorge (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Military Intelligence


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

intelligence + character


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

character actor


----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

actor portfolio


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

portfolio ready


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

ready now


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Now & Later


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

later alligator


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

alligator effigy


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

effigy ceremonial


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

ceremonial robe


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

robe undone


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

undone eyebrows


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

eyebrows Santa


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Santa PIMP


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pimped blimp


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 25, 2013)

Blimpies Subs


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2013)

substitute Santas


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2013)

Santa's revenge


----------



## Dugout (Dec 25, 2013)

revenge bittersweet


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2013)

Bittersweet Chocolate


----------



## zecritr (Dec 25, 2013)

chocolate Pudding


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2013)

pudding Plum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/recipes/8173094/Dickensian-plum-pudding-recipe.html


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2013)

plum preserves


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2013)

preserves food


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 26, 2013)

Food jar


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello and HAPPY NEW YEAR - TO Y0U and your buddy - and everyone on the reading of this.We just had a great Xmas with our new "Great Grandson & a lot of family. Come over next summer - maybe Corning Glass again.  RED M


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Silly Tilly


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Tilly Toiler


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

toiler shop


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

toiler shop


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

toiler shop


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

toiler shop


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Sorry about the repeat words. The button seamed to stick. So  "toiler shop" on players!!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

shop drawings


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Happened to me, too, Renee' gallery mugs


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

drawings gallery


----------



## Dugout (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

mugs tipped


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

tipped rubbish


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

rubbish paddling


----------



## epgorge (Dec 30, 2013)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> I have to resign. I tried to clean just what I had removed to the recycle bin to create more server space and inadvertently deleted the entire "Two Word Game". I'm not sure how but I must have, my apologies to all.


thank you!!.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 30, 2013)

you wish


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2013)

WISH YOU [WERE HERE] I know it is four words..but the WORD "WISH" set off the PINK FLOYD.song []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2013)

You Again


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2013)

again repeated   (happy new year)


----------



## epgorge (Jan 1, 2014)

Repeated Casserole


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

CASSEROLE PUCE Y[8D]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Wonderful way to start out the New Year, with the famous Puce. Puce pun


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pun ketchup


----------



## epgorge (Jan 1, 2014)

ketchup soup


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2014)

soup n crackers


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2014)

Crackers caricature


----------



## Dugout (Jan 2, 2014)

caricature drawn


----------



## epgorge (Jan 2, 2014)

Drawn and Quartered


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2014)

quartered duck


----------



## Dugout (Jan 2, 2014)

duck down


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2014)

Down Under


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2014)

under water


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2014)

water condensation


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2014)

condensation frozen


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2014)

frozen fingers


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2014)

fingers painted


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2014)

painted bunting


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 4, 2014)

bunting welcome


----------



## glass man (Jan 4, 2014)

welcome back


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 4, 2014)

_Back Kotter_ _




_


----------



## Dugout (Jan 4, 2014)

Kotter International


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2014)

international malfeasance


----------



## Dugout (Jan 5, 2014)

malfeasance exposed


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2014)

exposed lies


----------



## Dugout (Jan 5, 2014)

lies hurt


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2014)

hurt toe


----------



## Dugout (Jan 5, 2014)

toe head


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2014)

head lock


----------



## Dugout (Jan 5, 2014)

lock safe


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2014)

safe cracker


----------



## zecritr (Jan 5, 2014)

cracker album


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2014)

albumen print


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2014)

print statement


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2014)

statement footwear


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2014)

footwear fungus


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2014)

fungus amongus


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2014)

amongus zombies


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2014)

zombies farm


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2014)

farmers only . com   [:'(]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2014)

_Only Lonely_ _




_


----------



## Dugout (Jan 7, 2014)

lonely lover


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2014)

Lover's Leap


----------



## Dugout (Jan 7, 2014)

leap frog


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2014)

_Frog à la Pêche  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fY-M41FGzI_ _



_


----------



## Dugout (Jan 7, 2014)

peche` lambic


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2014)

Iambic Pentameter


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Pentameter  Hexameter


----------



## Dugout (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

hexameter verse


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

versed guitar


----------



## Dugout (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

guitar kapo


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Kapo goddess


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Guitar king


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

King's puce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/puce-color-dr-king-bottle-m197459.aspx


----------



## bottlerocket (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

PUCE COLOR


----------



## Dugout (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

color wheel


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Wheels O'Fire


----------



## Dugout (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

fire extinguisher


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

extinguishing   Bolo


----------



## Dugout (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

bolo tie


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

tie knot


----------



## Dugout (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

knot untangled


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

untangled noticed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Noticed Hairr


----------



## bottlerocket (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Hair Raising


----------



## Dugout (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

raising questions


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

questions Scrabble


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Scrabble Brain


----------



## Dugout (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

brain freeze


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

freeze dried


----------



## Dugout (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

dried dishes


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

dishes submerged


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

submerged bottles


----------



## Dugout (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

bottles galore


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Galore golden


----------



## glass man (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

golden gate


----------



## Dugout (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

gate closure


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

closure protested


----------



## Dugout (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

protested sarcastically


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

sarcastically mocking


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

mocking mimes


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

mimes danger


----------



## Dugout (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

danger mother-in-law


----------



## Dugout (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

danger mother-in-law


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

mother-in-law lounge


----------



## Dugout (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

lounge chair


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

chair comics


----------



## Dugout (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

comics restored


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

restored pots


----------



## Dugout (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pots scoured


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

scoured crop


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

crop agronomy


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

agronomy cathedral


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

cathedral windows


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Window Pane [:-]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Pane glass


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Glass bottle []


----------



## zecritr (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

bottle Whittler


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

whittler's shavings


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Shaving cream


----------



## Dugout (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

cream churned


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Churned Butter


----------



## Dugout (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

butter paddle


----------



## callum2401 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

paddle steamer


----------



## Dugout (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

steamer trunk


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

trunk monkey


----------



## Dugout (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

monkey wrench


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

wrench hopper


----------



## Dugout (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

hopper infestation


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

infestation coupe


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Coupe Deville


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Deviled Eggs


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

devilled eggs


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Eggs Benedict


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Benedictine monks


----------



## Dugout (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

monks robe


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

robe akimbo


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Akimbo Weapon (I googled this…it's real [8D])


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

weapon cleaning


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Cleaning Lady


----------



## Dugout (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

lady /  lad


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

lad & lassie


----------



## Dugout (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Lassie rescues


----------



## Dugout (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Lassie rescues


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

rescues hikers


----------



## Dugout (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

hikers trail


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

trail gooey


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Gooey cookie


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Cookie Monster


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Monster cupcake


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

cupcake muffin


----------



## Dugout (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

muffin tin


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

tin ear


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*






Ear wax


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

waxed moustache


----------



## Dugout (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

moustache curled


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

curled hair


----------



## Dugout (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

hair style


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

styled beard


----------



## Dugout (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

beard buster


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Buster Douglas


----------



## Dugout (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Douglas  Wyoming


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Wyoming Arch


----------



## Dugout (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

arch support


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

support team


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Team Player


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Player's Digger


----------



## Dugout (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

digger trespassing


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

trespassing warnings


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Warnings Required


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

required reading


----------



## Dugout (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

reading assignment


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

assignment Finished


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

finished capping


----------



## Dugout (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

capping well


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Well, Rebecca?


----------



## bottlerocket (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Rebecca Hall


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Halle Berry


----------



## Dugout (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

berry wine


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

wine cult


----------



## Dugout (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

cult practices


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

practices Dentistry


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Dentistry School


----------



## Dugout (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

school desk


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

_Desk Set_ _



_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Set fire


----------



## Dugout (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

fire hazard


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Hazard Farms


----------



## Dugout (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

farms foreclosed


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

foreclosed welcome


----------



## Dugout (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

welcome mat


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Matted Filefish


----------



## Dugout (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

fish gills


----------



## zecritr (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

gills mills


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

millstone graveyard


----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

(good comeback Surf. I couldn't think of a thing!)graveyard shift


----------



## zecritr (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Shift Lift


----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

lift & seperate   []


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

_Separate Tables_ _



_


----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

tables turned


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Turned tricks


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

trickster soup


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

SOUP TEARS


----------



## Dugout (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

tears shed


----------



## Dugout (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

tears shed


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

shed leaning


----------



## Dugout (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

leaning tower


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Tower Records


----------



## Dugout (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

records scratched


----------



## glass man (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Wish I could have gone to the Tower Record closing sale!!! scratched groin [ever have chiggers?


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*







 chigger soap


----------



## Dugout (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

soap opera


----------



## Dugout (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

opera phantom


----------



## glass man (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

phantom jet


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Jet Fighter


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

fighter's strategy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

games excite


----------



## Dugout (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

excite you (maybe)


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

you rock


----------



## Dugout (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Rock Hound


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

_Hound Dog!_ _




_


----------



## Dugout (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

dog bone


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Bone Head


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

head room


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Room Mate


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Maternity dress


----------



## Dugout (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

dress review


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

review troops


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Troop F


----------



## Dugout (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

F grades


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Grade School


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

School Daze


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

_Dazed & Confused_ _




_


----------



## glass man (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*



			
				surfaceone said:
			
		

> _Dazed & Confused_ _
> 
> 
> 
> _


  ONE OF MY FAV. movies SURFMAN!! confused chicken....[not sure how to cross the road!]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Chicken Paprikash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://wineandanarchy.blogspot.com/2010/10/crock-pot-chicken-paprikash.html


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Paprikash recipe!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

recipe box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to see you posting, Mr. Fred. How's your snow piles?


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

box cutter


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Cutter Whisky


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Whiskey Jameson's


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Jameson's commercial


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Commercial drilling


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

drilling horizontally


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

horizontally impaired


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

impaired driving


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Driving Instructor


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Instructor's belt


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Belt Driven


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

driven nuts![8D]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

nuts cracked


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

_Cracked_ * _Mad_ _




_


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Mad Scientists


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Scientists Kaffeeklatsch


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Kaffeeklatsch  night![8|]


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Night Ranger


----------



## Dugout (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Ranger Rick


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Rick Flair  ( wwwoooooooooo!)


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Flair Bold


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Bold Words


----------



## fer_de_lance (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Words Hurt[]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

hurt ego


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Ego Maniacs


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

maniacs antics


----------



## zecritr (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Antics Galore


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Galore magazine!


----------



## Dugout (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

magazine article


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Article Nine


----------



## zecritr (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

nine inks


----------



## Dugout (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

inks smudge


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

smudge pot


----------



## Dugout (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pot licker


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

licker technique


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Technique flawless


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

flawless lyrics


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Lyric Ovals


----------



## Dugout (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

oval shaped


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

shaped Mammy


----------



## Dugout (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

mammy black


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Black Mariah


----------



## Dugout (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Mariah Carey


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Carrey's penguins


----------



## Dugout (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

penguins march


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

marching band


----------



## Dugout (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

band bulls


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Bull Street


----------



## Dugout (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

street dance


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Dance Face


----------



## Dugout (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

face paint


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

paintball games


----------



## Dugout (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

games played


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

played online


----------



## Dugout (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

online outasorts


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

outasorts resort


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

resort realty


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

realty wars


----------



## Dugout (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

wars waged


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

waged GOVERNMENT


----------



## Dugout (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

government conspiracy


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

conspiracy marker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cato_Street_Conspiracy


----------



## Dugout (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

marker permanent


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

permanent wave


----------



## Dugout (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

wave frantically


----------



## glass man (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

frantically digging


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

digging bongos


----------



## Dugout (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

bongos rhythm


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

rhythm method


----------



## Dugout (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

method substituted


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

substituted service


----------



## Dugout (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

service enlistment  (is that even a word??)


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

enlistment done[]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

done with


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

with words!


----------



## goodman1966 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Words Encourage !


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Encourage yourself!!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

yourself included


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

included both[]


----------



## goodman1966 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Both Ends


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

ends meet


----------



## Dugout (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

meet privately


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

privately red


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Red Robin[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Robin Hood


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

hood fights!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

fights neglect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/09/29/grave-injustice-man-fights-to-reclaim-cemetery-lost-medal-honor-recipients/


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

neglected housing


----------



## glass man (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

housing  red [THERE'S A RED HOUSE OVER YONDER WHERE MY BABY USED TO LIVE..JIMI HENDRIX  []


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Red House


----------



## goodman1966 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

House Mouse


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Mouse nest!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

nesting "flexibility"


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

flexibility disapproved


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

disapproved strongly


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Strongly recommend


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

recommended reading:


----------



## glass man (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

reading script


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

script fonts!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Font Squirrel


----------



## Dugout (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

squirrel cage


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

cage size


----------



## Dugout (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

size up


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

up side


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

side effects


----------



## Dugout (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

effects modification


----------



## glass man (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

modification delegation   [hey it rhymes![]]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

delegation skills


----------



## Dugout (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

skills acquired


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

acquired skills


----------



## zecritr (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

skills & Pills


----------



## Dugout (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

pills popped


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

popped up!!


----------



## zecritr (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

uo  Tick


----------



## zecritr (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

uo  Tick


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

tick removal


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Remove me


----------



## Dugout (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

me you


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

You tootin[]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

tootin  <--->  darn


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

darn site


----------



## Dugout (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

site cussed  ^


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

cussed out!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

out back


----------



## Dugout (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

back rub


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

_Rubber Room_ _



_


----------



## Dugout (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

room carpeted


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

carpet FACE


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

face off


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Off game!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

game hunted


----------



## Dugout (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

hunted words


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

hunted deer


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 26, 2014)

deer hunter[attachment=deer hunter.jpg]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2014)

Hunter Thompson


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 27, 2014)

Thompson gun!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2014)

Gunnery Sergeant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.pineywoodsmarines.org/inmem_bennie.htm


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 27, 2014)

Sergeant York


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2014)

Yorktown redoubt


----------



## Dugout (Mar 28, 2014)

redoubt what?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2014)

What's up


----------



## Dugout (Mar 28, 2014)

up there


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2014)

there goes


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 29, 2014)

Goes  West!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2014)

West Digger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In memory of Mike Dolcini, 1946-2012.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 30, 2014)

digger's chiggers


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 30, 2014)

Chigger Post


----------



## zecritr (Mar 30, 2014)

Post Dos


----------



## Dugout (Mar 30, 2014)

dos & don'ts


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 31, 2014)

Don't Loiter


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 31, 2014)

Loiter  Squad[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 31, 2014)

squad car


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2014)

Car Fifty-four


----------



## zecritr (Apr 1, 2014)

FIFTY-FOUR BOTTLES (ON THE WALL[])


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 1, 2014)

Bottles galore![8|]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 1, 2014)

galore somemore


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2014)

S'more Pie


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2014)

pie shoppe


----------



## Dugout (Apr 1, 2014)

shoppe millinery


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 2, 2014)

Millinery flowers


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 2, 2014)

Flower Power!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2014)

Power Ball


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2014)

ball bearing


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 2, 2014)

bearing arms!


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2014)

arms buff


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 3, 2014)

Buffalo blizzard


----------



## Dugout (Apr 3, 2014)

blizzard warning


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 3, 2014)

warning labels


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 3, 2014)

label lithographics


----------



## Dugout (Apr 3, 2014)

graphic scenes


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 3, 2014)

scenes behind


----------



## Dugout (Apr 3, 2014)

behind pinched


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2014)

pinched aces


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2014)

aces high


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 4, 2014)

high times


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 4, 2014)

Times Square


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 4, 2014)

square enix!


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 4, 2014)

Enix Corporation


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2014)

Corporation Commission


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2014)

commission collected


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2014)

collected dust  (grandkids had to play before they went to bed)


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 5, 2014)

dust mites


----------



## Dugout (Apr 5, 2014)

mites itch


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 5, 2014)

itch it!![8|][]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2014)

it's alive!


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 5, 2014)

Alive Magazine


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 5, 2014)

Magazine cover


----------



## Dugout (Apr 5, 2014)

cover up


----------



## Dugout (Apr 5, 2014)

up draft  (grandkids had to play before they go to bed again)


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2014)

drafty door


----------



## Dugout (Apr 6, 2014)

door locked


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 6, 2014)

locked out!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2014)

outhouse storied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://visitfingerlakes.com/photos/fairly-unusual/36/


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 7, 2014)

storied rivals


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2014)

rivals Merseyside


----------



## Dugout (Apr 8, 2014)

side note


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 8, 2014)

note book


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2014)

book binding


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 9, 2014)

binding contract


----------



## Dugout (Apr 10, 2014)

contract broken


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 10, 2014)

broken bottles[]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 11, 2014)

bottles bombed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.eat-drink-etc.com/showcase/Gerolsteiner


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 11, 2014)

bombed out


----------



## Dugout (Apr 11, 2014)

out sourced


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 12, 2014)

sourced locally


----------



## zecritr (Apr 12, 2014)

Locally known


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 12, 2014)

known criminal


----------



## zecritr (Apr 12, 2014)

Criminal minds


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 12, 2014)

mind warp


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 12, 2014)

warp speed


----------



## Dugout (Apr 12, 2014)

speed dial


----------



## zecritr (Apr 13, 2014)

Dial Down


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2014)

down river


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 13, 2014)

river kayak


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2014)

kayak lunch


----------



## Dugout (Apr 13, 2014)

lunch bucket


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 13, 2014)

Bucket head


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2014)

head cheese


----------



## Dugout (Apr 15, 2014)

cheese shredder


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 15, 2014)

shredder tracks


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 15, 2014)

tracks santa


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 15, 2014)

Santana's latest


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 15, 2014)

latest finds
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Santana rules)


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 15, 2014)

finds handsome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice quartet, did you do a thread on em?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 16, 2014)

Handsome One


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 16, 2014)

Surfaceone, got that pic from a neighbor, he doesn't have them anymore.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 16, 2014)

anymore Holly


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 16, 2014)

hollywood bowl


----------



## glass man (Apr 16, 2014)

bowl broken


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 17, 2014)

broken glass[]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 17, 2014)

glass manufacturer


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 17, 2014)

manufacturer plate


----------



## Dugout (Apr 17, 2014)

plate warmed


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 17, 2014)

warmed waffles


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 18, 2014)

waffle iron


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2014)

Iron Age


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 19, 2014)

age quotes


----------



## Dugout (Apr 19, 2014)

quotes verses


----------



## Dugout (Apr 21, 2014)

verses read


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 21, 2014)

read carefully


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2014)

carefully driving


----------



## Dugout (Apr 22, 2014)

driving lane


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 22, 2014)

lane closures


----------



## Dugout (Apr 23, 2014)

closures opened


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 24, 2014)

opened door


----------



## Dugout (Apr 24, 2014)

door hinge


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 25, 2014)

hinge joint


----------



## Dugout (Apr 25, 2014)

joint rolled


----------



## glass man (Apr 26, 2014)

Say what RENEE? That is funny![]  Rolled lip [as in bottles]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 26, 2014)

lip pursed (Thanks Jamie, everybody needs to laugh)


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 26, 2014)

Pursed Strings


----------



## Dugout (Apr 26, 2014)

strings knotted


----------



## Dugout (Apr 26, 2014)

knotted lumber


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 27, 2014)

lumber yard


----------



## Dugout (Apr 27, 2014)

yard landscaping


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 27, 2014)

landscaping rocks


----------



## glass man (Apr 29, 2014)

rocks stars  [hey I often throw rocks at stars on a clear night..don't ya'll? I hit one once and it fell from the sky!!][8D]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 29, 2014)

stars twinkling


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 29, 2014)

twinkling lights


----------



## glass man (May 1, 2014)

lights off


----------



## Dugout (May 1, 2014)

off charts


----------



## iggyworf (May 1, 2014)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 1, 2014)

Toppers Choppers


----------



## Dugout (May 2, 2014)

Choppers  "STRUGIS"  See you in August!


----------



## 2find4me (May 2, 2014)

Strugis Rally


----------



## 2find4me (May 2, 2014)

Rally Racing


----------



## 2find4me (May 2, 2014)

Racing This


----------



## 2find4me (May 2, 2014)

*I Like Chiken!*

This Game is Kinda Stupid.  (No offence Cow) 7416 Post!  Never Done this face before. [X(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 2, 2014)

*Re: I Like Chiken!*

Stupid 2 Find


----------



## 2find4me (May 2, 2014)

*Re: I Like Chiken!*

HAHA!  Stupid 2 Find <------  That's 3!!!!!! [8D] I want to jump off a bridge because you keep playing it wrong!!!! Its 2 WORD GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hate Rick (Because he's a stick)<--- Haha not what I was gonna say. [8D] Don't Hate I can COUNT TO POTATO!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 3, 2014)

I just restarted the game cause I screwed up trying to delete rude posts and deleted the whole thing.Is it time to do it again... but on purpose?. [8|]


----------



## 2find4me (May 3, 2014)

371 pages is a lot of space, maybe a restart would be good...Yeah might wanna delete ricks post, it contains crude humor...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 3, 2014)

I don't participate but some enjoy it, Best advice it to not join in.Where were we? Oh yeh.This Continues


----------



## 2find4me (May 3, 2014)

Continue 2word.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 3, 2014)

Continues BanningStop changing the title please. If you don't like the game, don't play.


----------



## 2find4me (May 3, 2014)

I'll stop sorry if I scared away the posters...


----------



## Dugout (May 4, 2014)

find time


----------



## Penn Digger (May 4, 2014)

Surf's time. I know it is not according to the rules. Just thinking of him.

Penn Digger


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 5, 2014)

Time  Played


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 5, 2014)

Played Well


----------



## 2find4me (May 5, 2014)

We'll Miss (Surf)


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 5, 2014)

miss already... (Surfaceone)


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 5, 2014)

Miss already...


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 6, 2014)

Already Gone (surfaceone)


----------



## Dugout (May 6, 2014)

gone presently


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 6, 2014)

Presently Unemployed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 6, 2014)

Unemployed Prostitute


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 6, 2014)

Hey Rick, Laughing my "ss off!!!!!   Good one!


----------



## iggyworf (May 6, 2014)

prostitute arrested


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 7, 2014)

Arrested Development


----------



## Dugout (May 7, 2014)

Development land


----------



## iggyworf (May 7, 2014)

lands end


----------



## glass man (May 7, 2014)

end game


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 8, 2014)

Game Changer


----------



## glass man (May 8, 2014)

chang-yer underwear [I[8D] do every year or so!!]


----------



## Dugout (May 9, 2014)

underwear removed


----------



## stumpknocker (May 9, 2014)

removed once


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2014)

Once Done


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2014)

Bass Assassin said:
			
		

> Hey Rick, Laughing my "ss off!!!!! Good one!



 were not suppose to talk in here shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 9, 2014)

Done Yet ?


----------



## stumpknocker (May 9, 2014)

yet another


----------



## iggyworf (May 10, 2014)

another earth


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2014)

Earth Bound


----------



## mr.fred (May 11, 2014)

bound up![8D]


----------



## stumpknocker (May 11, 2014)

up side


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 11, 2014)

Up North


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 11, 2014)

Oops sorry..... Side Out


----------



## iggyworf (May 11, 2014)

out house


----------



## stumpknocker (May 12, 2014)

house plans


----------



## Dugout (May 12, 2014)

plans blueprinted


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 13, 2014)

Blueprinted Engine


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2014)

engine overhaul


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 13, 2014)

overhaul needed


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 14, 2014)

Needed Money


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2014)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2014)

Money makeup


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2014)




----------



## glass man (May 14, 2014)

makeup kit


----------



## iggyworf (May 14, 2014)

kit car


----------



## epgorge (May 15, 2014)

car pool


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 15, 2014)

Pool Girls


----------



## epgorge (May 15, 2014)

....


----------



## Dugout (May 15, 2014)

girls style


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 15, 2014)

Style Flask


----------



## Dugout (May 17, 2014)

flask empty


----------



## epgorge (May 17, 2014)

empty promises


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 17, 2014)

Promises Broken


----------



## epgorge (May 18, 2014)

Broken Bones


----------



## epgorge (May 18, 2014)

Bones Quotes


----------



## coldwater diver (May 20, 2014)

dirty flag


----------



## coldwater diver (May 20, 2014)

clean flag    :  )


----------



## stumpknocker (May 20, 2014)

Flag Day


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2014)

DAY WALKER


----------



## stumpknocker (May 21, 2014)

Walker Bay


----------



## iggyworf (May 21, 2014)

bay bridge


----------



## Olrik (May 21, 2014)

Bridge Town


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 22, 2014)

Town Dump


----------



## stumpknocker (May 22, 2014)

Dump Site


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2014)

SITE MAP


----------



## 2find4me (May 22, 2014)

Map World


----------



## iggyworf (May 23, 2014)

world domination


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 23, 2014)

domination synonyms


----------



## Dugout (May 25, 2014)

synonyms haiku


----------



## epgorge (May 25, 2014)

haiku rhyme


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 25, 2014)

Rhyme Mime


----------



## iggyworf (May 27, 2014)

mime costume


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 27, 2014)

Costume party


----------



## Dugout (May 28, 2014)

party crasher


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2014)

Crasher Smasher


----------



## epgorge (May 28, 2014)

SMASHER STRONG


----------



## Dugout (May 29, 2014)

strong scented


----------



## reach44 (May 31, 2014)

scented glove


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 31, 2014)

Glove Inspection


----------



## iggyworf (May 31, 2014)

inspection sticker


----------



## epgorge (May 31, 2014)

Sticker Shock!!!


----------



## glass man (Jun 2, 2014)

SHOCK TREATMENT [I could probably use one]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 2, 2014)

treatment needed[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2014)

needed essentials


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 3, 2014)

Essentials Magazine


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2014)

magazine rack


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 3, 2014)

rack builder


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2014)

Builder Destroyer


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2014)

destroyer practitioner


----------



## bobble (Jun 4, 2014)

practitioner liability


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 4, 2014)

liability waiver


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 5, 2014)

waiver form


----------



## Dugout (Jun 5, 2014)

form poured


----------



## bobble (Jun 5, 2014)

Poured Over


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 6, 2014)

over easy


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 6, 2014)

Easy Rider!


----------



## bobble (Jun 6, 2014)

Rider University


----------



## Dugout (Jun 7, 2014)

University Road


----------



## bobble (Jun 8, 2014)

Road Rally


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 8, 2014)

Road Hog!!


----------



## glass man (Jun 9, 2014)

HOG FARM


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 10, 2014)

Farm Grown


----------



## glass man (Jun 10, 2014)

GROWN UP


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 10, 2014)

up side


----------



## Dugout (Jun 11, 2014)

side ache


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2014)

Ache Pain


----------



## Dugout (Jun 13, 2014)

pain medication


----------



## stumpknocker (Jun 13, 2014)

medication bottle


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 13, 2014)

bottle collection


----------



## stumpknocker (Jun 14, 2014)

collection gallery


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 17, 2014)

gallery magazine


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2014)

magazine article


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 18, 2014)

Article Thirteen


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2014)

thirteen donuts


----------



## glass man (Jun 19, 2014)

donuts cops


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2014)

cops robbers


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 20, 2014)

robber fly


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 20, 2014)

Could someone explain to me the object of the game? I am not understanding well it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2014)

FLY HAT


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2014)

FLY HAT


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 20, 2014)

Hat Stand


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 20, 2014)

Stand Proud[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 20, 2014)

Stand Proud[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 21, 2014)

proud mary


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2014)

Mary Cry's


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2014)

CRY'S FEAR


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 22, 2014)

fear factor


----------



## stumpknocker (Jun 22, 2014)

factor analysis


----------



## glass man (Jun 23, 2014)

analysis disease


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 23, 2014)

diseased brain[attachment=diseased brain.jpg]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2014)

Brain Damage


----------



## Dugout (Jun 23, 2014)

damage inflicted


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 24, 2014)

Inflicted Wound


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 24, 2014)

Wound Chanel


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 25, 2014)

chanel perfume


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2014)

perfume atomizer


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2014)

atomizer Eye-tomizer


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 29, 2014)

Eye-tomizer Link


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 29, 2014)

Link Sausage


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 30, 2014)

sausage grinder


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2014)

Grinder Monkey


----------



## Dugout (Jul 1, 2014)

Monkey Butt


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 1, 2014)

butt head[attachment=butthead.jpg]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 1, 2014)

head honcho


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 2, 2014)

honcho boots


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 2, 2014)

Boots-y Collins


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 2, 2014)

Collins, Tom


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2014)

Tom penndigger


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2014)

penndigger Mayor


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 3, 2014)

Mayor Ford


----------



## bobble (Jul 3, 2014)

Ford O'Clock


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 4, 2014)

clockwork orange


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 4, 2014)

Orange Crush


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 6, 2014)

crushed glass


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 6, 2014)

Glass Iridescence [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 7, 2014)

iridescence restaurant (motor city casino detroit)


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2014)

restaurant menu


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2014)

Menu wrong


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 8, 2014)

Wrong Direction


----------



## glass man (Jul 8, 2014)

direction correction


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 9, 2014)

Correction Fluid


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 9, 2014)

fluid dynamics


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 10, 2014)

Dynamic Duo


----------



## Dugout (Jul 14, 2014)

duo twice


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 14, 2014)

twice removed


----------



## Dugout (Jul 15, 2014)

removed wart


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 15, 2014)

Wart Hog[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 16, 2014)

HOG WEED[attachment=hogweed.jpg]


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 16, 2014)

"Weed" Killer


----------



## Dugout (Jul 17, 2014)

killer find


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2014)

Find Rarity


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 18, 2014)

Rarity Rules


----------



## Dugout (Jul 21, 2014)

Rules Broken


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 22, 2014)

Broken Hearts[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 22, 2014)

heart burn


----------



## Dugout (Jul 23, 2014)

burn toast


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 25, 2014)

toaster oven


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2014)

oven temperature


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 27, 2014)

Temperature Spike


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 28, 2014)

spike ball


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ball Bearings


----------



## glass man (Jul 29, 2014)

bearings lost


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 30, 2014)

Lost World


----------



## Dugout (Jul 30, 2014)

world apart


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 31, 2014)

Apart Again


----------



## Dugout (Aug 1, 2014)

again do-it   []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 2, 2014)

do-it again []


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 3, 2014)

Again please


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 4, 2014)

Please Stop


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2014)

Stop Madness


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 5, 2014)

madness combat


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

were is Dale Pooch?


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Combat Patrol


----------



## Dugout (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

patrol streets


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

street Racer


----------



## glass man (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

racer pacer


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Pacer AMC[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

C vitamin


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Vitamin Enriched


----------



## Dugout (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

enriched drink


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 13, 2014)

drinking buddies


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 16, 2014)

Buddies turn


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2014)

turn away


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 19, 2014)

AWAY GAME


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 19, 2014)

game boy


----------



## Dugout (Aug 19, 2014)

boy toy


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 21, 2014)

Toy Poodle


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 23, 2014)

Poodle Doodle


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 24, 2014)

doodle bug


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bug Unknown [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2014)

unknown future


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2014)

unknown future


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 27, 2014)

future time


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 28, 2014)

Time Out


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2014)

OUT FAR


----------



## Dugout (Sep 2, 2014)

far away


----------



## Dugout (Sep 8, 2014)

away beyond


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 8, 2014)

beyond wonderland


----------



## Dugout (Sep 11, 2014)

wonderland imagined


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2014)

imagined More


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 11, 2014)

More Diggin !


----------



## Bass Assassin (Sep 12, 2014)

Diggin Tool


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tool Time [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2014)

time stops


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 16, 2014)

stop watch


----------



## Dugout (Sep 18, 2014)

watch out !!!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 18, 2014)

watch out !!!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Sep 18, 2014)

out back


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 18, 2014)

Back yard


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 19, 2014)

yard sale


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 21, 2014)

Sale Price


----------



## logueb (Sep 23, 2014)

Price Tag


----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2014)

tag-a-long


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 25, 2014)

long horn


----------



## Bass Assassin (Sep 25, 2014)

Horny Toad


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 26, 2014)

toad stool


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 26, 2014)

Stool Pidgeon
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 28, 2014)

Pigeon Forge


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 29, 2014)

forged steel


----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2014)

steel blade


----------



## logueb (Sep 30, 2014)

blade runner


----------



## Dugout (Oct 2, 2014)

runner sled


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 3, 2014)

sled dog


----------



## Dugout (Oct 3, 2014)

dog gone


----------



## logueb (Oct 7, 2014)

gone digging........


----------



## Dugout (Oct 9, 2014)

digging anticipation


----------



## stephengray (Oct 9, 2014)

anticipation jitters


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2014)

Jitter Splater


----------



## stephengray (Oct 10, 2014)

Splattered brains


----------



## stephengray (Oct 10, 2014)

Brain smarts


----------



## stephengray (Oct 11, 2014)

smarts alot


----------



## stephengray (Oct 13, 2014)

alotta bottles!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 13, 2014)

Alotta Ricotta


----------



## Dugout (Oct 14, 2014)

ricotta cheese


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 14, 2014)

cheese burger


----------



## Dugout (Oct 15, 2014)

burger joint


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 15, 2014)

jointeous enormeous


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 15, 2014)

enormously high


----------



## Dugout (Oct 16, 2014)

high priced


----------



## glass man (Oct 19, 2014)

priced fair


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2014)

fair game


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 22, 2014)

game over


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 22, 2014)

Over Time


----------



## Dugout (Oct 23, 2014)

over there


----------



## Dugout (Oct 25, 2014)

there you go


----------



## Dugout (Oct 28, 2014)

go ahead


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2014)

ahead again


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 6, 2014)

Again,Please !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 6, 2014)

Please more!


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 6, 2014)

More Envy !


----------



## Dugout (Nov 7, 2014)

envy green


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 7, 2014)

Green Flask[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 8, 2014)

Flask empty []


----------



## Dugout (Nov 8, 2014)

empty chest


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 9, 2014)

Chest Pains


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 9, 2014)

pain pump


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 10, 2014)

[h1]pump up!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h1]


----------



## logueb (Nov 10, 2014)

UP TIGHT


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 11, 2014)

Tight Ass


----------



## Dugout (Nov 13, 2014)

ass backwards


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 13, 2014)

backwards republicans


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 13, 2014)

Republicans Win !


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 13, 2014)

winn dixie


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 13, 2014)

Dixieland Delight


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 13, 2014)

Delight Tonight !


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 14, 2014)

Tonight's Menu


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 14, 2014)

menu bar


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Nov 14, 2014)

Bar none


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 15, 2014)

None Better !


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Nov 17, 2014)

Better Weather?[attachment=Frostie Weather.jpg]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 17, 2014)

weather station


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 17, 2014)

Station Ahead


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2014)

ahead of me[]


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 18, 2014)

Me Tarzan


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 18, 2014)

Tarzan & Jane


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane Doe


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 18, 2014)

Doe Chaser[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 19, 2014)

chase bank


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 19, 2014)

Bank Bottle
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 20, 2014)

Bottle Mania


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 24, 2014)

mania game


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Nov 24, 2014)

Game On[attachment=Game On.jpg]


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2014)

on time


----------



## Dugout (Nov 29, 2014)

times up


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 4, 2014)

Up Town


----------



## Dugout (Dec 5, 2014)

town square


----------



## goodman1966 (Dec 5, 2014)

Square Deal !


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 5, 2014)

Deal Breaker


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 5, 2014)

breaker bar


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 5, 2014)

Bar None


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 6, 2014)

None better!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 8, 2014)

Better Protect!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2014)

project completed(good to see the old pucey out and about there Rick)


----------



## glass man (Dec 9, 2014)

completed result


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 10, 2014)

Result inconclusive


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2014)

inconclusive experiment   ?


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 10, 2014)

experimental aircraft


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2014)

aircraft museum


----------



## goodman1966 (Dec 11, 2014)

Museum Quality


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2014)

quality time


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 12, 2014)

time inna bottle


----------



## Dugout (Dec 13, 2014)

bottles business


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 15, 2014)

Business First


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 15, 2014)

first place


----------



## Dugout (Dec 15, 2014)

place setting


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 15, 2014)

setting pretty


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 16, 2014)

pretty reckless


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 16, 2014)

reckless desire


----------



## Dugout (Dec 17, 2014)

desired taste


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 17, 2014)

taste buds


----------



## Dugout (Dec 18, 2014)

buds blooming


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 19, 2014)

Blooming  idiot![8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 19, 2014)

I would have said Blooming Onion but that might be advertizing something.[]Idiot Savant.


----------



## corrybottles (Dec 20, 2014)

Savant Syndrome


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 21, 2014)

Syndrome silliness


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 21, 2014)

silly string


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 22, 2014)

string bikini


----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2014)

bikini string


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 23, 2014)

string along


----------



## Dugout (Dec 29, 2014)

along John


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 29, 2014)

(good night) John Boy


----------



## glass man (Dec 30, 2014)

BOY TARZAN


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 30, 2014)

tarzan & jane


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 30, 2014)

Jane Mansfield


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 30, 2014)

mansfield ohio


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2014)

Ohio State


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 31, 2014)

State park


----------



## Dugout (Jan 2, 2015)

park ranger


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 2, 2015)

ranger Bob


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 3, 2015)

bob barker


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 3, 2015)

barker louder


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2015)

louder music


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 4, 2015)

Music Lover


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 4, 2015)

lover of


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 4, 2015)

of bottles


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 5, 2015)

bottle king


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 5, 2015)

King Kong


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 5, 2015)

kong toys


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 5, 2015)

Toy Story


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 6, 2015)

story  board


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 7, 2015)

board games


----------



## Dugout (Jan 7, 2015)

games begin


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2015)

Begin Again


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 8, 2015)

again with


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 8, 2015)

With Pride


----------



## Dugout (Jan 10, 2015)

pride shown


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 10, 2015)

shown around


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 11, 2015)

around town


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 12, 2015)

towne club


----------



## Dugout (Jan 15, 2015)

club house


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 16, 2015)

House music


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 16, 2015)

music magic


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 16, 2015)

Magic Sky[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 17, 2015)

sky pilot


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2015)

pilot program


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 19, 2015)

program running


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 20, 2015)

running man


----------



## Dugout (Jan 21, 2015)

man alive!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 22, 2015)

alive alive oh


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh well


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 28, 2015)

Well Digger


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 28, 2015)

Digger's Blues


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 28, 2015)

blues brothers


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 29, 2015)

Brother copiers


----------



## Dugout (Jan 29, 2015)

copiers purchased


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 4, 2015)

purchased transportation


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 4, 2015)

Transportation related


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 15, 2015)

related ancestors...............boy I can remember ten or more replies every day on this game, where has everybody gone???????


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 16, 2015)

Related Bottles !......................Facebook ?
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 17, 2015)

bottle crazy[attachment=crazy bottle.jpg]


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 19, 2015)

crazy collectors


----------



## Dugout (Feb 19, 2015)

collectors pride


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 27, 2015)

pride swallowed


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 27, 2015)

Swallowed Not ![attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 28, 2015)

Not yet


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 3, 2015)

Yet Again


----------



## Dugout (Mar 5, 2015)

again already


----------



## goodman1966 (Mar 8, 2015)

Already Hooked ![attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 9, 2015)

Hooked badly!


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 9, 2015)

BADLY BROKEN[] [attachment=mnt dew crash.jpg]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2015)

broken apart


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 11, 2015)

apart sadly[]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 12, 2015)

sadly spoken


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 13, 2015)

spoken softly


----------



## Dugout (Mar 14, 2015)

softly tread


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 15, 2015)

tread lightly


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 16, 2015)

lightly polished


----------



## Dugout (Mar 16, 2015)

polished stones


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 20, 2015)

stone sour


----------



## goodman1966 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sour Grapes


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 22, 2015)

grapes picked


----------



## Dugout (Mar 23, 2015)

picked nose


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 23, 2015)

nose hair


----------



## goodman1966 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hair Style ![attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 25, 2015)

style choice (that is bad Bass Assassin . . . yew!)


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 26, 2015)

choice bottle


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 26, 2015)

bottle bug


----------



## Dugout (Mar 28, 2015)

bug spray


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 29, 2015)

Spray tan


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 30, 2015)

tan lines


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 30, 2015)

lines drawn


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 1, 2015)

drawn butter


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 1, 2015)

Butter churn


----------



## Dugout (Apr 1, 2015)

churn around (?)


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 1, 2015)

Around Sunset !
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 2, 2015)

sunset beach


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 3, 2015)

Beach Comber


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 3, 2015)

Comber Gomer


----------



## Dugout (Apr 6, 2015)

gomer pile


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 7, 2015)

Pile Remedy
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 7, 2015)

remedy / cure


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cure All


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 9, 2015)

All In


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 9, 2015)

In Situ


----------



## Dugout (Apr 11, 2015)

(I will be very glad when that lady with the ugly tan gets off the top of the page) Situ down  (on a chair)


----------



## Dean (Apr 11, 2015)

Down East


----------



## Dean (Apr 12, 2015)

East Side


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 13, 2015)

side effects


----------



## Dugout (Apr 13, 2015)

effects everyone


----------



## MuddyMO (Apr 13, 2015)

everyone clap


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2015)

clap hands


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 15, 2015)

hands up[attachment=Hands_Up_cover.jpg]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 16, 2015)

up there


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Dugout (Apr 20, 2015)

there again


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 22, 2015)

Again, really?


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 23, 2015)

really funny


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 24, 2015)

funny bone


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 28, 2015)

Bone Head
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Dugout (May 4, 2015)

head honcho


----------



## goodman1966 (May 5, 2015)

Honcho Boots
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## iggyworf (May 5, 2015)

Bootsy Collins


----------



## Dugout (May 6, 2015)

Collins mixed


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 7, 2015)

mixed nuts


----------



## andy volkerts (May 8, 2015)

nuts abound


----------



## Dugout (May 14, 2015)

abound around


----------



## mr.fred (May 17, 2015)

around 6 PM?


----------



## Dugout (May 18, 2015)

6 oclock


----------



## iggyworf (May 19, 2015)

clockwork orange


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 24, 2015)

orange slices


----------



## goodman1966 (May 24, 2015)

Slices & Dices


----------



## Dugout (May 26, 2015)

dices carrots


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 27, 2015)

Carrot Stick


----------



## iggyworf (May 27, 2015)

stick men


----------



## Dugout (May 30, 2015)

men / boys


----------



## andy volkerts (May 30, 2015)

boys n toys


----------



## mr.fred (May 30, 2015)

toys  galore!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2015)

galore somemore


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 2, 2015)

somemore bottles


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 4, 2015)

bottles soaking!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 4, 2015)

soaking wet


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2015)

wet fur


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 5, 2015)

fur ball


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 5, 2015)

ball game


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 6, 2015)

game changer


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 11, 2015)

changer broken


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 12, 2015)

Broken Dreams


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream Weaver


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 16, 2015)

weaver bird


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 16, 2015)

Bird Swing
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 16, 2015)

swing & miss


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 19, 2015)

Miss America


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 20, 2015)

American Sniper[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## tsalz14 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sniper rifle


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rifle Bore


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 22, 2015)

bore holes


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 23, 2015)

hole saw


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 23, 2015)

saw bottles!!


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 23, 2015)

Bottles Galore ![attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 30, 2015)

galore somemore


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 1, 2015)

somemore rain[]


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 1, 2015)

Rain delay.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 1, 2015)

delay digging


----------



## tsalz14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Digging treasure


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 4, 2015)

Treasure Island


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 4, 2015)

island finds


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 9, 2015)

finds everywhere


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 22, 2015)

everywhere everyone


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 22, 2015)

everyone collects


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 27, 2015)

collects taxes


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 6, 2015)

taxes high


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 7, 2015)

high times


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 7, 2015)

Time Out


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 8, 2015)

out sized


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 9, 2015)

size matters


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 9, 2015)

matters not


----------



## Dugout (Aug 12, 2015)

not intentional


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 13, 2015)

intentional meaning


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2015)

meaning what?


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 14, 2015)

what gives ?


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 19, 2015)

gives away


----------



## Dugout (Aug 20, 2015)

away beyond


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 25, 2015)

beyond mountains


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 25, 2015)

mountain top


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 25, 2015)

Top Notch !


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 26, 2015)

notcho cheese


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 26, 2015)

cheese pizza


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 27, 2015)

pizza face


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2015)

face paint


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 30, 2015)

Paint mixer


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 31, 2015)

mixer fixer


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 31, 2015)

Fixer upper


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 1, 2015)

upper ten


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 2, 2015)

ten pins


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 2, 2015)

Pins & needles


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 3, 2015)

Needles California


----------



## Bass Assassin (Sep 4, 2015)

California Dreamin'


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 5, 2015)

dreamin bout bottles


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 8, 2015)

That's 3 words. Although that's what we all do. Dreaming tree


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2015)

You guys still playing this game  lol   Tree Hanger


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 10, 2015)

hanger on


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2015)

ON Target


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 11, 2015)

Target Balls


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 12, 2015)

balls out


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 12, 2015)

out there


----------



## Bass Assassin (Sep 15, 2015)

There again?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2015)

Again KASBO


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 17, 2015)

kasbo kaleidoscope


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 18, 2015)

Kaleidoscope view 
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 27, 2015)

Veiw Finder


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2015)

Finders Keepers


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 1, 2015)

keepers maybe


----------



## logueb (Oct 3, 2015)

Maybe Tomorrow


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 5, 2015)

tomorrow is just a future yesterday........


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 5, 2015)

tomorrow today


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 5, 2015)

Today's Weather


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 7, 2015)

weather meter


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 8, 2015)

Meter Maid


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2015)

MAID MARIAN


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2015)

Marian Maid


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 28, 2015)

maid service


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 1, 2015)

service needed!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 4, 2015)

Needed Help


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 5, 2015)

help me


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 6, 2015)

Me Tarzan


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 14, 2015)

Tarzan bonkers


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 16, 2015)

bonkers candy


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 17, 2015)

candy canes


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 18, 2015)

Canes Lose!

Miami         21
North Car.  59


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 19, 2015)

lose big!!


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 20, 2015)

big time


----------



## InHealing (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Question off your topic...if there was one to begin with LOL, Okay first a statement, I have a Green glass Mtn. Dew bottle in great condition that I found at a Bible Camp in the woods at an old trash site. Is it worth much? Or is it just something I should keep on a shelf to collect dust?


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Try the soda section with your question and include a photo if possible. And welcome to the forum, David. This is just a silly game some of play !
Time passes


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

passes on


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

on target


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

target ball


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Ball jars


----------



## InHealing (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

jars of


----------



## Dugout (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

of course !


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Course correction


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

correction facility


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

This "facility closed" on Thanksgiving.PS: Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tsalz14 (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Closed circuit


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

Circuit City


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 29, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

City lights


----------



## Eric (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Two word game*

lights on


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 30, 2015)

on tap


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 30, 2015)

tapped out


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 30, 2015)

out looking


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 30, 2015)

I still question why this is allowed to go on, but the game I started and saw members enjoy was locked?


----------



## Eric (Nov 30, 2015)

looking good..


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 1, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> I still question why this is allowed to go on, but the game I started and saw members enjoy was locked?


I dunno Robert, Maybe it was figured this game used enough bandwidth and we couldn't support another one too...Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 1, 2015)

good bottles


----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2015)

bottles exciting!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 9, 2015)

exciting! JOB!


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 14, 2015)

Job Hunting


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 14, 2015)

Hunting Season


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 14, 2015)

Season of


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 17, 2015)

Of Mice (and Men)


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 19, 2015)

mice squeaking


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 19, 2015)

Squeaking Door


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 24, 2015)

door open


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 24, 2015)

Dig carefully.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 24, 2015)

Carefully concealed!


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 25, 2015)

bottles found


----------



## Mr.Fred 2 (Jan 6, 2016)

found more


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 6, 2016)

more money$$$


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 6, 2016)

Money bottle


----------



## LisaH (Jan 6, 2016)

Blob Honey


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 7, 2016)

bottle flask


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 10, 2016)

flask puce


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 10, 2016)

Clasped hands!!!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 11, 2016)

I wish!!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 17, 2016)

wish for


----------



## Mr.Fred 2 (Jan 18, 2016)

for bottles


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 18, 2016)

Bottles dreams


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 19, 2016)

dreams short


----------



## Mr.Fred 2 (Jan 24, 2016)

short dig


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 24, 2016)

dig privies


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 25, 2016)

Major snow!!!!


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 27, 2016)

Major Mud!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok guys, let's go over how this little game is played again. Your 1st word has to be the second word from the previous post . So if someone says "dry ice" then you could answe something like "ice cream." Then the next person could respond "cream soda", and so on and so on. 
So let's start over with post above me.

mud buggy


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 27, 2016)

buggy whip


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 28, 2016)

Whip it


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 29, 2016)

it is


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 29, 2016)

is not


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 30, 2016)

not bottled


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jan 31, 2016)

bottled up


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 31, 2016)

up high


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 2, 2016)

High Cotton


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 4, 2016)

cotton bales


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 5, 2016)

bale wire


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 6, 2016)

Wire Brush


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 11, 2016)

brush off


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 13, 2016)

Off Speed


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 13, 2016)

Speed Freak


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 13, 2016)

freak flag


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 13, 2016)

flag flying


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 14, 2016)

flying kites


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 15, 2016)

kites galore


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 22, 2016)

galore magazine


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 22, 2016)

magazine emptied


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 22, 2016)

emptied bottles


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 26, 2016)

bottle dreams


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 27, 2016)

dreams happily


----------



## botlguy (Feb 28, 2016)

Shuckey Darns


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 29, 2016)

happily digging


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 29, 2016)

digging away


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 29, 2016)

away from


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 4, 2016)

from Here


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 4, 2016)

here boy!


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 6, 2016)

boy playing


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 7, 2016)

playing games


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 7, 2016)

game ball


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 7, 2016)

ball out


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 8, 2016)

out house


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 8, 2016)

House Movers


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 8, 2016)

movers shakers


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 9, 2016)

shaker hood


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 11, 2016)

hood covers


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 16, 2016)

covers all


----------



## botlguy (Mar 16, 2016)

All Gone


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 16, 2016)

gone fishing


----------



## botlguy (Mar 17, 2016)

fishing pole


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 18, 2016)

pole cat


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 21, 2016)

cat house


----------



## botlguy (Mar 22, 2016)

House Cat


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 22, 2016)

cat burglar


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 22, 2016)

Burglar Alarm


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 1, 2016)

alarm code


----------



## alabamacollector (Apr 5, 2016)

code red


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 5, 2016)

red room


----------



## botlguy (Apr 6, 2016)

Room Monitor


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 6, 2016)

Monitor Lizard


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 6, 2016)

Lizard man


----------



## botlguy (Apr 6, 2016)

Lizard Lips


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 12, 2016)

man alive


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 12, 2016)

botlguy said:


> Lizard Lips



Sorry Andy, Lizard lips was the last one, so I have

lip stick


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 12, 2016)

Stick Man


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 13, 2016)

Man Bun....


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 14, 2016)

bun baker


----------



## botlguy (Apr 14, 2016)

Baker tray


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 18, 2016)

tray empty


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 24, 2016)

Empty Tank


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 5, 2016)

Tank Leader


----------



## iggyworf (May 12, 2016)

Leader bikes


----------



## andy volkerts (May 14, 2016)

bikes ridden


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 18, 2016)

ridden miles


----------



## iggyworf (May 19, 2016)

miles beyond


----------



## andy volkerts (May 23, 2016)

beyond expectations


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 1, 2016)

expectations met


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 9, 2016)

Mets Win (1986)


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 12, 2016)

win big


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 5, 2016)

Big Money


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 6, 2016)

Money won


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 13, 2016)

Won Prize


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 14, 2016)

prize bottle


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 20, 2016)

bottle fever


----------



## botlguy (Oct 21, 2016)

Fever Forever


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 22, 2016)

forever collecting


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 25, 2016)

collecting data


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 27, 2016)

Data Processor


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 30, 2016)

processor of


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 1, 2017)

of bottles?


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 4, 2017)

bottle bridge


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 9, 2017)

Bridge Mover


----------

